#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Появление сансары.

## Денис К

Доброго времени суток)Я только начал интересоваться буддизмом,мне он очень нравится почти по всем позициям и совпадает во многом с моим мировоззрением.но возникают некоторые вопросы,если кто-то из опытных и просветленных буддистов сможет мне подсказать,буду благодарен.По буддийской традиции считается что нет Бога-творца и нет индивидуальной души.Вот такой вопрос возникает,а каким образом вообще появилась эта сансара так называемая.с бесконечной чередой перерождений,и что она из себя представляет?Я знаю шесть миров и т.д.Только вот эти миры постоянно пересекаются между собой,люди,демоны,духи,боги.То есть все они находятся на планете Земля,хоть и на разных уровнях бытия.А в теории вселенная может иметь другие заселенные планеты с другими существами на нашем уровне бытия.А если нет и Земля единственная,то каким образом получилось так что сансара образовалась в нынешнем виде?..И по поводу реинкарнации,при перерождении человек не помнит свои прошлые воплощения,то есть если мое сознание перерождалось уже тысячи раз и ни одну из них я не помню и не вспомню в дальнейшим,даже если выберусь из сансары,чем тогда это отличается от атеистической позиции?То есть по сути нынешняя личность умрет с этим телом..Да может быть это немножко наивно.но просьба не насмехаться и отнестись с пониманием.Если кто-то сможет разобраться в этих вопросах буду счастлив.Спасибо и добра Вам)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот такой вопрос возникает,а каким образом вообще появилась эта сансара так называемая.с бесконечной чередой перерождений,и что она из себя представляет?


Никаким.




> Я знаю шесть миров и т.д.Только вот эти миры постоянно пересекаются между собой,люди,демоны,духи,боги.То есть все они находятся на планете Земля,хоть и на разных уровнях бытия.


Планеты Земля в буддизме нет. Есть гора Меру и проч.




> И по поводу реинкарнации,при перерождении человек не помнит свои прошлые воплощения,то есть если мое сознание перерождалось уже тысячи раз и ни одну из них я не помню и не вспомню в дальнейшим,даже если выберусь из сансары,чем тогда это отличается от атеистической позиции?


Тем, что в буддизме можно выбраться из сансары, если очень постараться.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Никаким.
> 
> 
> Планеты Земля в буддизме нет. Есть гора Меру и проч.
> 
> 
> Тем, что в буддизме можно выбраться из сансары, если очень постараться.


1)Хорошо.то есть сансары нет,если она не появилась?
2)Насколько я понимаю по буддийским представлениям гора Меру находилась на Земле.То есть и термин Земля тоже был.
3)Так это уже будете не вы как нынешняя личность.То есть допустим это у меня тысячное воплощение.Ни одно из остальных я не помню.То есть предыдущие личности можно сказать умерли.Может я что-то неправильно понимаю конечно поэтому собственно и пишу здесь.

----------


## Фил

Смотря какая атеистическая позиция. Если руководствоваться марксистской этикой, когда человек берет ответственность перед будущими поколениями, то практически тоже самое.

Если "после нас хоть потоп", то другое дело.

----------


## Денис К

> Смотря какая атеистическая позиция. Если руководствоваться марксистской этикой, когда человек берет ответственность перед будущими поколениями, то практически тоже самое.
> 
> Если "после нас хоть потоп", то другое дело.


Ну поведение при нынешней жизни я не имел ввиду.Интересует так сказать что происходит после.То есть с точки зрения буддизма вашей личности после смерти не будет.Если вы не просветились так скажем то продолжаете перерождаться в мирах ничего не помня о прошлых жизнях,а это по сути смерть каждой предыдущей личности.А если просветились?То по сути тоже))

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вот такой вопрос возникает,а каким образом вообще появилась эта сансара так называемая. с бесконечной чередой перерождений


"монахи, эта сансара не имеет постижимого начала. Первого момента не увидеть, когда бы существа [начали] блуждать и скитаться [в круговерти перерождений], скованные невежеством и спутанные жаждой". СН 15.3




> ,и что она из себя представляет?


Круговорот рождений и смертей, сопровождаемый неисчислимыми страданиями.




> Я знаю шесть миров и т.д.Только вот эти миры постоянно пересекаются между собой,люди,демоны,духи,боги.То есть все они находятся на планете Земля,хоть и на разных уровнях бытия.А в теории вселенная может иметь другие заселенные планеты с другими существами на нашем уровне бытия.


Другие мировые сферы, устроены точно так же как и земная. Будда и некоторые Араханты могли видеть тысячи мировых сфер, и они точно также делятся на локи, где перерождаются различные существа в соответствии с плодами своих дел.




> И по поводу реинкарнации,при перерождении человек не помнит свои прошлые воплощения,то есть если мое сознание перерождалось уже тысячи раз и ни одну из них я не помню и не вспомню в дальнейшим,даже если выберусь из сансары,чем тогда это отличается от атеистической позиции?


Отличается концепцией *анатта*. В буддизме нет сущности вроде души, абсолютного я, некоего центра существа, которое бы переходило из тела в тело. Ее нет вообще, даже в течении одной жизни, но это сложно понять. Никто из самсары не выбирается, просто прекращается один из циклов страданий, идущий из бесконечности в бесконечность, и ошибочно считающий себя живым существом, я, собой, личностью. Но тем не менее перерождения в соответствии с результатом накопленной каммы есть. Мне нравится брать за пример компьютерную игру, где есть NPC. Вот существа подобны таким NPC, в которых заложен алгоритм, видеть себя отдельными существами, отыгрывать какую-то роль, рождаться и умирать, но на самом деле никаких существ нет, есть просто программный код, причем он не отдельный для каждого из этих существ, а является частью общего кода всей игры (в нашем случае самсары). 

В буддизме, процесс перерождения ж.с. в самсаре объясняются в виде схемы взаимозависимого возникновения *патичча самуппады* http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm




> То есть по сути нынешняя личность умрет с этим телом.


Эта личность "умирает" каждое мгновение, и спустя мгновение "появляется" другая, практически неотличимая от первой, а у живого существа, в силу неведения, и соответственно невозможности увидеть этот процесс напрямую, возникает иллюзия непрерывности существования, иллюзия некоего я, вместо безличного потока дхамм ("элементарных частиц" сознания и материи). А такой поток - просто часть Вселенной (самсары), просто участок в пространстве, возомнивший себя существом, которое вынуждено испытывать страдания.

P.S. По поводу того "а что же тогда перерождается?", можно сказать так: на момент смерти ваше состояние сознание и накопленная камма, создадут следующее существо, которое будет иметь такие же привычки, склонности, устремления и т.п. Т.е. это существо будет ближе ментально, чем 5 летний ребенок и 90 летний старик в течении одной жизни. Что касается памяти, то в физическом мире (люди и животные), как правило не помнят прошлые жизни, хотя бывают исключения, а вот в мирах, где тело создается не в течении долгих месяцев, а мгновенно, и нет долгого периода взросления и формирования личности, существа помнят свое предыдущее рождение, и более того - могут вспомнить, какие поступки в прошлой жизни повлияли на их рождение в этом мире.

----------

Доня (25.10.2016), Лекса (28.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Доброго времени суток)Я только начал интересоваться буддизмом,мне он очень нравится почти по всем позициям и совпадает во многом с моим мировоззрением.но возникают некоторые вопросы,если кто-то из опытных и просветленных буддистов сможет мне подсказать,буду благодарен.По буддийской традиции считается что нет Бога-творца и нет индивидуальной души.Вот такой вопрос возникает,а каким образом вообще появилась эта сансара так называемая.с бесконечной чередой перерождений,и что она из себя представляет?Я знаю шесть миров и т.д.Только вот эти миры постоянно пересекаются между собой,люди,демоны,духи,боги.То есть все они находятся на планете Земля,хоть и на разных уровнях бытия.А в теории вселенная может иметь другие заселенные планеты с другими существами на нашем уровне бытия.А если нет и Земля единственная,то каким образом получилось так что сансара образовалась в нынешнем виде?..И по поводу реинкарнации,при перерождении человек не помнит свои прошлые воплощения,то есть если мое сознание перерождалось уже тысячи раз и ни одну из них я не помню и не вспомню в дальнейшим,даже если выберусь из сансары,чем тогда это отличается от атеистической позиции?То есть по сути нынешняя личность умрет с этим телом..Да может быть это немножко наивно.но просьба не насмехаться и отнестись с пониманием.Если кто-то сможет разобраться в этих вопросах буду счастлив.Спасибо и добра Вам)



*Екапуггала сутта*

«Монахи, эта сансара не имеет постижимого начала. Первого момента не увидеть, когда бы существа [начали] блуждать и скитаться [в круговерти перерождений], скованные невежеством и спутанные жаждой.
Один человек, блуждающий и скитающийся [в круговерти перерождений], скованный невежеством и спутанный жаждой, оставил бы после себя склад костей, кучу костей, груду костей размером с эту гору Вепулла, если бы кто-нибудь собирал бы их, и если бы собранное не разлагалось.
И почему? Потому что, монахи, эта сансара не имеет постижимого начала. Первого момента не увидеть, когда бы существа [начали] блуждать и скитаться [в круговерти перерождений], скованные невежеством и спутанные жаждой.
Вот так долго, монахи, вы переживали страдания, боль, несчастье и наполняли кладбища. Достаточно [долго] для того, чтобы ощутить разочарование [по отношению] ко всем формациям, достаточно для того, чтобы стать беспристрастными по отношению к ним, достаточно для того, чтобы освободиться от них».





> .И по поводу реинкарнации,при перерождении человек не помнит свои прошлые воплощения,то есть если мое сознание перерождалось уже тысячи раз и ни одну из них я не помню и не вспомню в дальнейшим,даже если выберусь из сансары,чем тогда это отличается от атеистической позиции?


А вы помните, что делали 12 лет назад 6-го июня в 14.33 ? ))

----------


## Денис К

> "монахи, эта сансара не имеет постижимого начала. Первого момента не увидеть, когда бы существа [начали] блуждать и скитаться [в круговерти перерождений], скованные невежеством и спутанные жаждой". СН 15.3
> 
> 
> Круговорот рождений и смертей, сопровождаемый неисчислимыми страданиями.
> 
> Другие мировые сферы, устроены точно так же как и земная. Будда и некоторые Араханты могли видеть тысячи мировых сфер, и они точно также делятся на локи, где перерождаются различные существа в соответствии с плодами своих дел.
> 
> Отличается концепцией *анатта*. В буддизме нет сущности вроде души, абсолютного я, некоего центра существа, которое бы переходило из тела в тело. Ее нет вообще, даже в течении одной жизни, но это сложно понять. Никто из самсары не выбирается, просто прекращается один из циклов страданий, идущий из бесконечности в бесконечность, и ошибочно считающий себя живым существом, я, собой, личностью. Но тем не менее перерождения в соответствии с результатом накопленной каммы есть. Мне нравится брать за пример компьютерную игру, где есть NPC. Вот существа подобны таким NPC, в которых заложен алгоритм, видеть себя отдельными существами, отыгрывать какую-то роль, рождаться и умирать, но на самом деле никаких существ нет, есть просто программный код, причем он не отдельный для каждого из этих существ, а является частью общего кода всей игры (в нашем случае самсары). 
> 
> ...


1)То есть буддизм не дает ответа на изначальную причину появления сансары и живых существ.Почему тогда утверждается что это не какой-либо демиург?Не в христианском смысле,но как изначальная сущность.
2)То есть я могу переродится на другой планете исходя из ваших слов?Или нет?
3)Хорошо.но не совсем логично,в компьютерной игре этот персонаж не выходит за определенные рамки и уж точно у него нет самоосознования иначе он бы делал что-то вопреки своему программному коду.А у человека есть некая свобода действий
Хочешь страдай,хочешь не страдай,хочешь убивай,хочешь помогай,нужна еда для поддержания жизни тела соответственно это биологическое тело живет,не будешь есть умрешь.А если воспринимать это как код тогда вообще какая-та христианская модель выходит,судьба все ходы-движения предрешены заранее и т.д.И кстати в вашем примере есть мастер(творец,демиург)который эту компьютерную игру(сансару)создал и запрограммировал.
4)Так а почему так?Одни помнят перерождения,другие нет.Тогда уж либо все помнят либо никто)))

----------


## Денис К

Блин не разобрался как цитировать(

----------


## Дубинин

Я вот после многих лет попыток, не слабых усилий и погружений, будучи председателем двух Буддийских центров, так и не смог принять, что ответы на ваши вопросы, находятся ведении праманы (один трёх способов достоверного познания)- "вера авторитету", и перестал пытаться прикидываться буддистом)))
(буддисту верить надо в шесть миров- и больше никак))

----------


## Денис К

> Я вот после многих лет попыток, не слабых усилий и погружений, будучи председателем двух Буддийских центров, так и не смог принять, что ответы на ваши вопросы, находятся ведении праманы (один трёх способов достоверного познания)- "вера авторитету", и перестал пытаться прикидываться буддистом)))
> (буддисту верить надо в шесть миров- и больше никак))


У меня вот тоже некоторые моменты в логическую цепочку никак не сходятся,как не пытаюсь их свести.Даже здесь зарегистрировался специально чтобы попытаться прояснить эти моменты.

----------


## Денис К

> *Екапуггала сутта*
> 
> «Монахи, эта сансара не имеет постижимого начала. Первого момента не увидеть, когда бы существа [начали] блуждать и скитаться [в круговерти перерождений], скованные невежеством и спутанные жаждой.
> Один человек, блуждающий и скитающийся [в круговерти перерождений], скованный невежеством и спутанный жаждой, оставил бы после себя склад костей, кучу костей, груду костей размером с эту гору Вепулла, если бы кто-нибудь собирал бы их, и если бы собранное не разлагалось.
> И почему? Потому что, монахи, эта сансара не имеет постижимого начала. Первого момента не увидеть, когда бы существа [начали] блуждать и скитаться [в круговерти перерождений], скованные невежеством и спутанные жаждой.
> Вот так долго, монахи, вы переживали страдания, боль, несчастье и наполняли кладбища. Достаточно [долго] для того, чтобы ощутить разочарование [по отношению] ко всем формациям, достаточно для того, чтобы стать беспристрастными по отношению к ним, достаточно для того, чтобы освободиться от них».
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Конкретно в этот день и в этот час не помню,но в целом помню что делал в то лето,что делал в пять лет,в семь и т.д.Что в прошлом воплощении делал не помню.Но в целом я понял вы про что.

----------


## Антарадхана

> 1)То есть буддизм не дает ответа на изначальную причину появления сансары и живых существ.


Дает, но не в историческом аспекте, а объясняя механизм самсары в виде патичча самуппады.




> Почему тогда утверждается что это не какой-либо демиург?Не в христианском смысле,но как изначальная сущность.


Согласно Дхамме, нет вечных сущностей. 




> 2)То есть я могу переродится на другой планете исходя из ваших слов?Или нет?


Нет, вы можете переродиться только в рамках нашей мировой сферы в одном из ее 31 мира существования.




> 3)Хорошо.но не совсем логично,в компьютерной игре этот персонаж не выходит за определенные рамки и уж точно у него нет самоосознования иначе он бы делал что-то вопреки своему программному коду.А у человека есть некая свобода действий
> Хочешь страдай,хочешь не страдай,хочешь убивай,хочешь помогай,нужна еда для поддержания жизни тела соответственно это биологическое тело живет,не будешь есть умрешь.А если воспринимать это как код тогда вообще какая-та христианская модель выходит,судьба все ходы-движения предрешены заранее и т.д.И кстати в вашем примере есть мастер(творец,демиург)который эту компьютерную игру(сансару)создал и запрограммировал.


Ну и самсара имеет определенные законы, в соответствии с которыми все функционирует, и вы вы тоже не можете выйти за определенные рамки, которые вас ограничивают, так же как и NPC, игра просто довольно реалистичная  :Wink: , код совершенный. С игрой я лишь пример привел, разумеется он не всеобъемлюще передает картину, но на мой взгляд довольно наглядно. 




> 4)Так а почему так?Одни помнят перерождения,другие нет.Тогда уж либо все помнят либо никто)))


Се ля ви, самсара не обязана соответствовать вашим представлениям о справедливости и тем более ожиданиям. Это тюрьма, где подавляющая часть существ перерождается в страшных и отвратительных мирах, бесчисленные циклы сворачивания и разворачивания Вселенной, испытывая ужасные мучения и страдания. Лишь крайне малое количество существ, перерождается в человеческом и божественных мирах, и то это положение крайне нестабильно, и рано или поздно заканчивается падением в уделы призраков, животных и в ады http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm.

----------


## Дубинин

> У меня вот тоже некоторые моменты в логическую цепочку никак не сходятся,как не пытаюсь их свести.Даже здесь зарегистрировался специально чтобы попытаться прояснить эти моменты.


Ну собственно в буддизме, предлагают поверить в "карму" (ввергающую), 6 миров сансары и пр.. на основании того, что психотехники применямые в буддизме- авторство коих приписывают Будде, ведут к неким примерно одинаковым результатам для применяющих сии техники.. (а значит и остальное истинно..))

----------


## Антарадхана

> буддисту верить надо в шесть миров- и больше никак


Разумеется, если человек не верит в камму и круговорот рождений (самсару), то буддизм не имеет для него никакого смысла. Поэтому такая вера, является *необходимым условием* для принятия Дхаммы. В это на начальном этапе можно лишь верить, и возможно иметь какие-то воспоминания или видения из прошлых жизней, подтверждающие лично для вас верность этого. Познание этого напрямую, является одним из высших плодов практики "Пуббенивасануссати Ньяна", обретаемым на пороге окончательного Пробуждения.

----------

Дубинин (14.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Дает, но не в историческом аспекте, а объясняя механизм самсары в виде патичча самуппады.
> 
> 
> 
> Согласно Дхамме, нет вечных сущностей. 
> 
> 
> 
> Нет, вы можете переродиться только в рамках нашей мировой сферы в одном из ее 31 мира существования.
> ...


1)Механизм сансары описывается,а вот причина и т.д.нет,что на самом деле тоже важно.Потому как непонятно как вы вообще изначально оказались в ней,и вообще в принципе появились))
2)"Согласно Дхамме, нет вечных сущностей."...Это-то я понимаю,только вот хотелось бы логичной аргументации.
3)"Ну и самсара имеет определенные законы, в соответствии с которыми все функционирует, и вы вы тоже не можете выйти за определенные рамки, которые вас ограничивают, так же как и NPC, игра просто довольно реалистичная , код совершенный. С игрой я лишь пример привел, разумеется он не всеобъемлюще передает картину, но на мой взгляд довольно наглядно."...Ограничение это только срок жизни и нахождении на планете,и то с оговорками,учитывая что в космос летают люди))а так полная свобода действий.Ограниченная людьми только)
4)"самсара не обязана соответствовать вашим представлениям о справедливости и тем более ожиданиям. Это тюрьма, где подавляющая часть существ перерождается в страшных и отвратительных мирах, бесчисленные циклы сворачивания и разворачивания Вселенной, испытывая ужасные мучения и страдания. Лишь крайне малое количество существ, перерождается в человеческом и божественных мирах, и то это положение крайне нестабильно, и рано или поздно заканчивается падением в уделы призраков, животных и в ады"..так и вопрос как живые существа оказались в таком положении?А если учитывать что нет живых существ самих по себе то кого спасают Будды и Бодхисатвы?

----------


## Йен

> Конкретно в этот день и в этот час не помню,но в целом помню что делал в то лето,что делал в пять лет,в семь и т.д.Что в прошлом воплощении делал не помню.Но в целом я понял вы про что.


 Наше памятование настолько слабое, что мы, бывает, не помним каким делом занимались пару дней назад в определенное время. Чего уж говорить о прошлых жизнях. Опять же, вам даже отсутствие памяти об этой жизни не мешает, а значит и не важно, чем вы занимались миллион жизней назад и кем были. Мы же можем без этого знания жить ) 
Но, сати (памятование) развивается тренировками, способность вспоминания прошлых жизней тоже можно развить путем практики. Поэтому, Учение Будды о том, как правильно практиковать для освобождения от самсары, а не гадать откуда самсара появилась или кем я был в прошлом )

----------

Доня (25.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Наше памятование настолько слабое, что мы, бывает, не помним каким делом занимались пару дней назад в определенное время. Чего уж говорить о прошлых жизнях. Опять же, вам даже отсутствие памяти об этой жизни не мешает, а значит и не важно, чем вы занимались миллион жизней назад и кем были. Мы же можем без этого знания жить ) 
> Но, сати (памятование) развивается тренировками, способность вспоминания прошлых жизней тоже можно развить путем практики. Поэтому, Учение Будды о том, как правильно практиковать для освобождения от самсары, а не гадать откуда самсара появилась или кем я был в прошлом )


Хорошо,еще такой вопрос.Бывает так что человек теряет память например от удара.Либо принимает таблетки и начинает гораздо лучше все помнить и запоминать.Означает ли это что память это критерий биологического тела?

----------


## Антарадхана

> 1)Механизм сансары описывается,а вот причина и т.д.нет,что на самом деле тоже важно.Потому как непонятно как вы вообще изначально оказались в ней,и вообще в принципе появились))


Остается только смириться. Если уж Будда, видевший прошлые рождения на тысячи циклов сворачивания и разворачивания Вселенной, так и не смог обнаружить начала этим рождениям, то скорее всего *никто и никогда этого не узнает*. Т.е. даже имея сверхспособность видеть прошлые жизни, просто не хватит жизненного срока, чтобы просмотреть их все. Даже число циклов разворачивания и сворачивания Вселенной неисчислимо, каждый из которых длится сотни миллиардов или даже триллионы лет, что уж говорить о числе жизней. Поэтому Будда сказал, что непостижим начальный момент, когда существа начали перерождаться, а самсара символически изображается в виде замкнутого круга.




> 2)"Согласно Дхамме, нет вечных сущностей."...Это-то я понимаю,только вот хотелось бы логичной аргументации.


Изучайте Дхамму, в Четырех Благородных Истинах все логично изложено, читайте сутты, коментарии, изучайте словарные статьи, объясняющие палийские термины. В общем как и в любой серьезной дисциплине, в двух словах вам вряд ли кто-то все объяснит.




> Ограничение это только срок жизни и нахождении на планете,и то с оговорками,учитывая что в космос летают люди))а так полная свобода действий.Ограниченная людьми только)


На квантовом компьютере, теоретически можно сделать симуляцию не только нашей планеты со всеми людьми, которые будут жить, иметь чувства идентичные нашим и считать себя живыми людьми, но и всю Вселенную. Дело за технологическим скачком и хорошими кодерами. Поэтому вопрос реальности нашего мира остается открытым.




> ..так и вопрос как живые существа оказались в таком положении?


См. патичча самуппаду.




> А если учитывать что нет живых существ самих по себе то кого спасают Будды и Бодхисатвы?


Есть две истины: относительная и абсолютная. С т.з. относительной истины, живые существа есть, ведь находясь в рамках программной симуляции самсары, мы подчиняемся ее правилам. Т.е. человек по факту продолжает оставаться в неведении, считать себя отдельной личностью, иметь жажду, привязанности, омрачения, рождения, смерти и страдания. А с точки зрения абсолютной истины, существует лишь безличный поток дхамм, но для прямого познания, абсолютная истина доступна лишь Пробужденным.

----------


## Йен

> Хорошо,еще такой вопрос.Бывает так что человек теряет память например от удара.Либо принимает таблетки и начинает гораздо лучше все помнить и запоминать.Означает ли это что память это критерий биологического тела?


Есть ум и тело, они взаимозависимы.

----------


## Денис К

> Остается только смириться. Если уж Будда, видевший прошлые рождения на тысячи циклов сворачивания и разворачивания Вселенной, так и не смог обнаружить начала этим рождениям, то скорее всего *никто и никогда этого не узнает*. Т.е. даже имея сверхспособность видеть прошлые жизни, просто не хватит жизненного срока, чтобы просмотреть их все. Даже число циклов разворачивания и сворачивания Вселенной неисчислимо, каждый из которых длится сотни миллиардов или даже триллионы лет, что уж говорить о числе жизней. Поэтому Будда сказал, что непостижим начальный момент, когда существа начали перерождаться, а самсара символически изображается в виде замкнутого круга.
> 
> 
> 
> Изучайте Дхамму, в Четырех Благородных Истинах все логично изложено, читайте сутты, коментарии, изучайте словарные статьи, объясняющие палийские термины. В общем как и в любой серьезной дисциплине, в двух словах вам вряд ли кто-то все объяснит.
> 
> 
> 
> На квантовом компьютере, теоретически можно сделать симуляцию не только нашей планеты со всеми людьми, которые будут жить, иметь чувства идентичные нашим и считать себя живыми людьми, но и всю Вселенную. Дело за технологическим скачком и хорошими кодерами. Поэтому вопрос реальности нашего мира остается открытым.
> ...


"Остается только смириться. Если уж Будда, видевший прошлые рождения на тысячи циклов сворачивания и разворачивания Вселенной, так и не смог обнаружить начала этим рождениям, то скорее всего никто и никогда этого не узнает."..Это прискорбно)) 

"Изучайте Дхамму, в Четырех Благородных Истинах все логично изложено, читайте сутты, коментарии, изучайте словарные статьи, объясняющие палийские термины. В общем как и в любой серьезной дисциплине, в двух словах вам вряд ли кто-то все объяснит."...я читал в интернете вырезки-доводы.касающиеся невозможности вечного творца,но логичными мне они не показались,

"На квантовом компьютере, теоретически можно сделать симуляцию не только нашей планеты со всеми людьми, которые будут жить, иметь чувства идентичные нашим и считать себя живыми людьми, но и всю Вселенную. Дело за технологическим скачком и хорошими кодерами. Поэтому вопрос реальности нашего мира остается открытым."..опять-таки мы приходим к тому что кто-то используя что-то может создать людей и т.д. и т.п.То есть есть создатель,кто он/она/оно/они это другой вопрос,такого что такая конструкция создастся хаотично вы не рассматриваете ни при каком варианте)))

"Есть две истины: относительная и абсолютная. С т.з. относительной истины, живые существа есть, ведь находясь в рамках программной симуляции самсары, мы подчиняемся ее правилам. Т.е. человек по факту продолжает оставаться в неведении, считать себя отдельной личностью, иметь жажду, привязанности, омрачения, рождения, смерти и страдания. А с точки зрения абсолютной истины есть лишь безличный поток дхамм, но для прямого познания абсолютная истина доступна лишь Пробужденным."...С этим можно согласиться,кроме того что человек это не отдельная сущность,это до меня никак не доходит)))Если личность человека не реальна сама по себе то почему тогда освобождаться должен каждый сам,ну либо помогать нужно каждому в отдельности?

----------


## Денис К

> Есть ум и тело, они взаимозависимы.


Я не сомневаюсь в этом)но получается что физическое тело из-за биологических процессов прививает нам некие желания-хотения,а не ум.

----------


## Антарадхана

> я читал в интернете вырезки-доводы.касающиеся невозможности вечного творца,но логичными мне они не показались,


Есть три характеристики существования: аничча (изменчивость, невечность), дуккха (страдательность), анатта (безличность). Все существа, да и вообще все существующее кроме ниббаны, соответствует этим характеристикам, и даже ниббана безлична. Т.е. вечный бог-творец, каким его описывают теистические религии, согласно буддизму не может существовать. А вот боги, считающие себя таковыми, существуют, например Брахма 




> опять-таки мы приходим к тому что кто-то используя что-то может создать людей и т.д. и т.п.То есть есть создатель,кто он/она/оно/они это другой вопрос,такого что такая конструкция создастся хаотично вы не рассматриваете ни при каком варианте)))


Так ничего не случайно, не хаотично и не берется ниоткуда, все подчиняется закону причин и следствий. Но Будда не рекомендовал слишком грузиться отвлеченными философскими, онтологическими размышлениями, т.к. все это бессмысленно и бесполезно. Дхамма Будды практична, и учит только лишь о страдании, причине страдания, прекращении страдания и пути прекращения страдания.





> С этим можно согласиться,кроме того что человек это не отдельная сущность,это до меня никак не доходит)))Если личность человека не реальна сама по себе то почему тогда освобождаться должен каждый сам,ну либо помогать нужно каждому в отдельности?


Дхамма необычайна сложна для понимания.

----------

Доня (25.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Ну собственно в буддизме, предлагают поверить в "карму" (ввергающую), 6 миров сансары и пр.. на основании того, что психотехники применямые в буддизме- авторство коих приписывают Будде, ведут к неким примерно одинаковым результатам для применяющих сии техники.. (а значит и остальное истинно..))


Хм.Ну да.получается что в любом случае как в любой религии(к коим буддизм относится)большую часть информации вы должны принимать на слепую веру,потому что проверить ее истинность вы никак не можете.Правильно это или нет это другой вопрос.

----------

Дубинин (14.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Есть три характеристики существования: аничча (изменчивость, невечность), дуккха (страдательность), анатта (безличность). Все существа, да и вообще все существующее кроме ниббаны, соответствует этим характеристикам, и даже ниббана безлична. Т.е. вечный бог-творец, каким его описывают теистические религии, согласно буддизму не может существовать. А вот боги, считающие себя таковыми, существуют, например Брахма 
> 
> 
> 
> Так ничего случайно, хаотично и неоткуда не берется, все подчиняется закону причин и следствий. Но Будда не рекомендовал слишком грузиться отвлеченными философскими, онтологическими размышлениями, т.к. все это бессмысленно и бесполезно. Дхамма Будды практична, и учит только лишь о страдании, причине страдания, прекращении страдания и пути прекращения страдания.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Дхамма необычайна сложна для понимания.


1)Да,но это получается лишь некая догма без аргументов.Так потому это так.Это наподобие шутки про христианство.Библия это слово бога - но почему я должен верить что она слово бога? -потому что библия вам так говорит - но почему нам нужно верить ей? - библия безошибочна и каждое слово там правда -но откуда нам известно что правда? - потому что библия это слова бога..и так по кругу))
2)как я понял закону причины и следствий подчиняется все только в самсаре))вы извините просто все пытаюсь найти ответы на вопросы.Я понял что по поводу причины и метода создания самсары(почему кстати пишут самсара и сансара подразумевая одно и тоже?) ответ Будда и буддизм не дают.А дают способ выхода из нее,как заявляется во всяком случае.

----------


## Aion

> Вот такой вопрос возникает,а каким образом вообще появилась эта сансара так называемая с бесконечной чередой перерождений, и что она из себя представляет?


Доброе утро! См. Н. Пупышев. О природе Сансары: психологический экскурс

----------


## Антарадхана

> 1)Да,но это получается лишь некая догма без аргументов.Так потому это так.Это наподобие шутки про христианство.Библия это слово бога - но почему я должен верить что она слово бога? -потому что библия вам так говорит - но почему нам нужно верить ей? - библия безошибочна и каждое слово там правда -но откуда нам известно что правда? - потому что библия это слова бога..и так по кругу))


Так буддизм это религия, неужели вы научно верифицируемых доказательств ожидаете?  :Wink:  Будда авторитет для буддистов, мы верим в то, что он познал Истину и открыл ее миру в виде Дхаммы. Но если сравнивать буддизм, скажем с авраамическими религиями, то логика и аргументация в буддизме, на порядок сильнее. Но научной доказательной базы, он конечно не содержит. 




> как я понял закону причины и следствий подчиняется все только в самсаре))вы извините просто все пытаюсь найти ответы на вопросы. Я понял что по поводу причины и метода создания самсары ответ Будда и буддизм не дают. А дают способ выхода из нее,как заявляется во всяком случае.


Самсара - это в первую очередь сознание живых существ. И с этой точки зрения, как я уже говорил, Будда подробно разъясняет механизм в патичча самуппаде. Неведение - основа самсары, жажда чувственных удовольствий и жажда существовать - корень страдания.

Представьте, что вместо учения о освобождении, Будда рассказал бы мифическую историю про то, как создавалась/возникала самсара. Что-бы это дало? Просто еще один религиозный миф, коих в мире тысячи.

----------

Доня (25.10.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> 1)Механизм сансары описывается,а вот причина и т.д.нет,что на самом деле тоже важно.Потому как непонятно как вы вообще изначально оказались в ней,и вообще в принципе появились))
> 2)"Согласно Дхамме, нет вечных сущностей."...Это-то я понимаю,только вот хотелось бы логичной аргументации.
> 3)"Ну и самсара имеет определенные законы, в соответствии с которыми все функционирует, и вы вы тоже не можете выйти за определенные рамки, которые вас ограничивают, так же как и NPC, игра просто довольно реалистичная , код совершенный. С игрой я лишь пример привел, разумеется он не всеобъемлюще передает картину, но на мой взгляд довольно наглядно."...Ограничение это только срок жизни и нахождении на планете,и то с оговорками,учитывая что в космос летают люди))а так полная свобода действий.Ограниченная людьми только)
> 4)"самсара не обязана соответствовать вашим представлениям о справедливости и тем более ожиданиям. Это тюрьма, где подавляющая часть существ перерождается в страшных и отвратительных мирах, бесчисленные циклы сворачивания и разворачивания Вселенной, испытывая ужасные мучения и страдания. Лишь крайне малое количество существ, перерождается в человеческом и божественных мирах, и то это положение крайне нестабильно, и рано или поздно заканчивается падением в уделы призраков, животных и в ады"..так и вопрос как живые существа оказались в таком положении?А если учитывать что нет живых существ самих по себе то кого спасают Будды и Бодхисатвы?


Я не особо люблю такие бессмысленные разговоры, но все предельно понятно:
Гатха Манджушри:



> Чиста и превосходна природа Бодхи океана,
> 	Чиста и безупречна, сущность Бодхи прекрасна.
> 	Его основа сияла, и случайно тень объекта создала.
> 	Объект закрыл сияния свет,
> 	Дав возникнуть заблуждения односторонней пустоте,
> 	В которой воображаемый мир произвольно был создан,
> 	Укрепляя себя мыслительным процессом,
> 	Иллюзорный познающий стал живым человеком.
> 	Пустота, созданная, внутри Бодхи, 
> ...


Никакой самсары и никакой нирваны никогда не было (отдельно друг от друга). Была нерождённая Единая Природа, охватыающая все три времени и все проявления, создавшая иллюзию самсары и нирваны.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 1)Механизм сансары описывается,а вот причина и т.д.нет,что на самом деле тоже важно.Потому как непонятно как вы вообще изначально оказались в ней,и вообще в принципе появились))
> ?


_Самсара_ это не место\места. Это просто _круговерть_, обусловленная такими загрязнениями, как - гнев, агрессия, жадность, алчность, тупость... и эгоизмом.

_Нирвана_ же это прекращение\пресечение\_угасание_ этих клеш\загрязнений.

----------

Йен (14.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Хм.Ну да.получается что в любом случае как в любой религии(к коим буддизм относится)большую часть информации вы должны принимать на слепую веру,потому что проверить ее истинность вы никак не можете.Правильно это или нет это другой вопрос.


Странно от тигра требовать логической обоснованности- поедания мяса, если решил стать на него похожим. Буддизм (как всё многообразие явлений и взаимоисключающих доктрин) эволюционировал "доказательным аппаратом"- в сторону неких "власть имущих"- в конкурентной борьбе за поддержку правителей- с иными "дхармическими" религиями и иными течениями внутри самого буддизма, а не с "научным мировоззрением"- например. Отсюда утончённая игра подстав и выводов в доказывании своей доктрины, но полное бессилие в доказывании- того- "а зачем вообще на это надо класть жизнь-силы- энергию.."- ибо у древних такого вопроса не стояло, у них "класть надо"- по любому)))
(а собственно 6 миров сансары, есть доведённое противоречивой убогой логикой- до абсолюта , условное деление переживаний и стилей поведение человека (ведёт себя как животное, как голодный дух, переживает "адские страдания" и пр..)

----------


## Фил

> 1)Да,но это получается лишь некая догма без аргументов.


Почему догма?
Поставьте эксперимент (мысленный) и попытайтесь сначала найти, а когда не найдете, попытайтесь представить нечто не подверженное изменению (аничча, анатта), и не взаимодействующее (дукха).

Сообщите о результатах  :Smilie:

----------


## Фридегар

> 1)Хорошо.то есть сансары нет,если она не появилась?


Когда появляется страдание - появляется и сансара. В бесконечности пространства чередуются циклы сансары и нирваны и нет того цикла, который был бы первым. В нирване нет страдания, потому что тот, кто в неё погрузился _с той стороны_, из предыдущей сансары, предварительно избавился от всех причин, по которым в том, предыдущем цикле страдание существовало. И вот, _нирвани_ (тот, кто находится в нирване) находится в нирв*а*не столько, на сколько хватит заслуг прошлого цикла сансары. Когда они заканчиваются, эти заслуги (позитивные следствия) - снова появляется невежество, как первопричина начала страдания. И эта нынешняя сансара начинается. С началом появления невежества, санкхара (воления), которые исходят из невежества - санкхара эти творят причины, порождающие страдания. И дальше всё остальное, все остальные ниданы - причины существования страдания. Если вас устраивает такой ответ - вот он. Могу добавить столько, сколько спросите.

----------


## Йен

> Я не сомневаюсь в этом)но получается что физическое тело из-за биологических процессов прививает нам некие желания-хотения,а не ум.


Тело - это старая камма. У тела есть органы чувств, благодаря которым существо получает опыт, при контакте органа чувств и объекта возникет сознание, восприятие и чувства, с чувством возникает жажда его испытывать снова и снова. 

В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, желание и жажда к жажде к форам – это загрязнение ума. Желание и жажда к жажде к звукам… запахам… вкусам… тактильным ощущениям… ментальным феноменам – это загрязнение ума. Когда монах отбросил загрязнение ума в отношении этих шести случаев, то его ум склоняется к отречению. Ум, укреплённый отречением, становится послушным в отношении тех вещей, которые следует реализовать посредством прямого знания». 
Танха сутта

----------


## Фридегар

> Круговорот рождений и смертей, сопровождаемый неисчислимыми страданиями.


которые равны по силе и качеству соответствующим радостям. Читайте сутты.
Просто в начале возможности снова получить удовольствие знающий уже знает как придется за это платить. 
Потому, говорится о "пресыщении" чтобы освободиться от _познанных_ радостей.

----------


## Фридегар

> Тело - это старая камма.


не только тело, но вообще "кайя". Есть ведана-кайя (тело чувств), одна из скандх. Есть санна-кайя (тело смысла) - другая скандха

----------


## Фил

Реинкарнация - технический термин, не имеющий практического применения.
Памяти человека не хватает и на одну жизнь, что говорить о прошлых?

Т.е. реинкарнация поможет прояснить картину мира - в этом и есть практическая польза, а не в перерождении богачом или монахом.

----------


## Фридегар

> 1)То есть буддизм не дает ответа на изначальную причину появления сансары и живых существ.


её нет. Есть начало существования какой-то формы, какого-то вида или царства. Животного царства, к примеру. Оно - следствие растительного царства, царства насекомых и более низших по сравнению с животными существ. С этой точки зрения, животное царство это так же и причина появления царства человеческого. Это если не вдаваться в подробности, которые последуют, если принять начальную точку зрения, что "камень становится растением, растение насекомым, насекомое животным, животное человеком, человек Буддой..." и т.д.

----------


## Фил

И прежде чем рассуждать о причине сансары, ответьте на вопрос "что такое причина?"

Все определения причины на настоящий момент вульгарно-бытовые.

----------


## Йен

> Когда появляется страдание - появляется и сансара. В бесконечности пространства чередуются циклы сансары и нирваны и нет того цикла, который был бы первым. В нирване нет страдания, потому что тот, кто в неё погрузился _с той стороны_, из предыдущей сансары, предварительно избавился от всех причин, по которым в том, предыдущем цикле страдание существовало. И вот, _нирвани_ (тот, кто находится в нирване) находится в нирв*а*не столько, на сколько хватит заслуг прошлого цикла сансары. Когда они заканчиваются, эти заслуги (позитивные следствия) - снова появляется невежество, как первопричина начала страдания. И эта нынешняя сансара начинается. С началом появления невежества, санкхара (воления), которые исходят из невежества - санкхара эти творят причины, порождающие страдания. И дальше всё остальное, все остальные ниданы - причины существования страдания. Если вас устраивает такой ответ - вот он. Могу добавить столько, сколько спросите.


Эти домыслы читать ТС не рекомендую, так как к Учению Будды отношения они не имеют )

----------

Антарадхана (14.10.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

то что сансара - это страдание? То, что санкхара исходит из невежества? Или то, что кайя - это не только "тело", как думают некоторые "буддисты"?) Не спешите с определениями.

----------


## Фридегар

> И прежде чем рассуждать о причине сансары, ответьте на вопрос "что такое причина?"
> 
> Все определения причины на настоящий момент вульгарно-бытовые.


смотря какая причина. Есть "нидана", есть "паккая" ... и т.д. У сансары причины нет, в общем. В частностях - это окончание "заслуг". Если придумаете другую причину - пожалуйста. Могу подсказать: сотворение каждой конкретной души господом богом из ничего. По его воле и капризам. Кого как, под настроение

----------


## Фил

> смотря какая причина. Есть "нидана", есть "паккая" ... и т.д. У сансары причины нет, в общем. В частностях - это окончание "заслуг". Если придумаете другую причину - пожалуйста. Могу подсказать: сотворение каждой конкретной души господом богом из ничего. По его воле и капризам. Кого как, под настроение


Можно не брать так глобально, а взять какое-то событие - восход Солнца.
И попытаться найти, в чем его причина.
Она есть вообще?

----------


## Фридегар

Учиться надо _дальше_. Про восход Солнца иллюзорный сколько раз можно уже говорить? Пройдено это. Десятки лет назад. Что если подняться над Землей, то из космоса нет ни восхода ни заката ... и т.д. Чтобы учиться - нужен материал. Кирпичики. А не простые рассуждения из "своего" ума

----------


## Антарадхана

> (а собственно 6 миров сансары, есть доведённое противоречивой убогой логикой- до абсолюта , условное деление переживаний и стилей поведение человека (ведёт себя как животное, как голодный дух, переживает "адские страдания" и пр..)


Вы все таки на буддийском форуме, не надо так... Будда недвусмысленно говорил о этих мирах как о местах, где перерождаются существа, в соответствии с плодами добрых и злых дел, многократно общался с существами этих миров и т.п. К состояниям сознания, это имеет отношение, лишь в том смысле, что злобный и алчный человек, имеет все шансы переродиться в нижних мирах в следующей жизни, а человек ведущий нравственный образ жизни, и имеющий возвышенное сознание, переродится скорее всего в человеческом мире, или в одном из миров дэва-локи.




> В бесконечности пространства чередуются циклы сансары и нирваны и нет того цикла, который был бы первым. В нирване нет страдания, потому что тот, кто в неё погрузился _с той стороны_, из предыдущей сансары, предварительно избавился от всех причин, по которым в том, предыдущем цикле страдание существовало. И вот, _нирвани_ (тот, кто находится в нирване) находится в нирв*а*не столько, на сколько хватит заслуг прошлого цикла сансары. Когда они заканчиваются, эти заслуги (позитивные следствия) - снова появляется невежество, как первопричина начала страдания. И эта нынешняя сансара начинается.


Не нужно вводить в заблуждение людей. То что вы говорите, не имеет отношения к буддизму. Это ложные воззрения, выдуманные вами. Ниббана в буддизме - это *полное и окончательное* прекращение страданий и перерождений в самсаре. То, о чем говорите вы - это перерождение в одном из божественных миров самсары, и естественно не является ниббаной. Говорить, что после достижения ниббаны, растрачиваются благие заслуги, и существо вновь рождается в самсаре - это абсолютное не понимание ниббаны. К слову, намеренное искажение Дхаммы, может привести к рождению в аду, так что сто раз подумайте, прежде чем продолжить заниматься этим.

----------

Савелов Александр (14.10.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> Доброго времени суток...
>  каким образом вообще появилась эта сансара так называемая.с бесконечной чередой перерождений...
> ....Спасибо и добра Вам)


Пишут, что причиной сансары является глупость. Что мы ошибаемся, считая ничтожные вещи ценными и то, что ценно не ценим.
Вот смотрю на свою жизнь- совершенно глупая ничтожная жизнь.  :Frown: 



> В начале этой схемы-цепочки находится неведение (авидья), которое также часто называют «корнем сансары».


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94...82%D0%B8%D1%8F





> https://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%90%D0%...B4%D0%B4%D0%B0


https://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%90%D0%...B4%D0%B4%D0%B0

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы все таки на буддийском форуме, не надо так... Будда недвусмысленно говорил о этих мирах как о местах, где перерождаются существа, в соответствии с плодами добрых и злых дел, многократно общался с существами этих миров и т.п. К состояниям сознания, это имеет отношение, лишь в том смысле, что злобный и алчный человек, имеет все шансы переродиться в нижних мирах в следующей жизни, а человек ведущий нравственный образ жизни, и имеющий возвышенное сознание, переродится скорее всего в человеческом мире, или в одном из миров дэва-локи...


Ну "что говорил Будда"- доподлинно не известно. А если логика- "гнилая"- то она гнилая. Например: как в мире богов- кто-то, может "не знать да-же слово "страдание ", но при этом есть пить- наслаждаться (есть без голода и пить без жажды- это мука однако..), или как могут существа ада- существующие в заявленных условиях- страдать без "инструментов"- для страдания (описанные страдания могут быть испытаны при наличии нервной системы и способом земного питания- что не предусматривается способом их существования..)
(эти вопрошания не о "техники" возможности житья в "мире богов" к примеру, а о косяках логики).

----------

Шавырин (14.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Можно не брать так глобально, а взять какое-то событие - восход Солнца.
> И попытаться найти, в чем его причина.
> Она есть вообще?


Восхода Солнца самого как такового нет,он есть для существ на Земле.Но причину его существования можно рассматривать так раз в их существовании,не было бы восхода Солнца - не было бы жизни на Земле.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ну "что говорил Будда"- доподлинно не известно.


Есть Палийский Канон, в котором записаны все лекции и наставления Будды, которые он когда либо говорил. Многие из них типовые, и повторяются по отношению к разным случаям и разным людям. Ну а насчет "доподлинно не известно", то тоже самое можно сказать, про слова любого человека, слов которого вы лично не слышали.




> А если логика- "гнилая"- то она гнилая. Например: как в мире богов- кто-то, может "не знать да-же слово "страдание ", но при этом есть пить- наслаждаться (есть без голода и пить без жажды- это мука однако..), или как могут существа ада- существующие в заявленных условиях- страдать без "инструментов"- для страдания (описанные страдания могут быть испытаны при наличии нервной системы и способом земного питания- что не предусматривается способом их существования..)
> (эти вопрошания не о "техники" возможности житья в "мире богов" к примеру, а о косяках логики).


Тут дело такое, что объясняется все это существам человеческого мира, тем более имеющим набор ментальных образов 2500 летней давности. А миры дэвов и нарак, могут так сильно отличаться от человеческого мира, что их даже в образах нынешних гениев фантастики может быть сложно будет описать. Поэтому и логика отталкивающаяся от нечетких образов, будет казаться несколько ущербной. Но это касается второстепенных вещей. Применительно к Дхамме (Четырем Благородным Истинам) - логика безупречна.

----------


## Денис К

Спасибо всем за ответы.Но ни по поводу происхождения сансары ни по поводу души,четкого ответа я не увидел...Объясню.Если сансара появилась из-за страданий и остальных пороков,цитата "когда появились страдания появилась и сансара"то что было до нее?Чьи страдания должны были появиться чтобы появилась сансара?Должен быть объест - субъект который эти страдания может теоретически испытывать чтобы она появилась..Или "Никакой самсары и никакой нирваны никогда не было (отдельно друг от друга). Была нерождённая Единая Природа, охватыающая все три времени и все проявления, создавшая иллюзию самсары и нирваны."что это за единая природа которая родила мир(вселенную?)с ее страданиями,как-то на христианскую теорию похоже)

----------


## Фил

> Восхода Солнца самого как такового нет,он есть для существ на Земле.Но причину его существования можно рассматривать так раз в их существовании,не было бы восхода Солнца - не было бы жизни на Земле.


Т.е. Солнце восходит потому что на Земле кто-то живет?
Дождь идет, потому что он нужен растениям и т.д.?

Я как раз и хотел показать абсурдность такого понимания причины.

----------


## Фил

> Спасибо всем за ответы.Но ни по поводу происхождения сансары ни по поводу души,четкого ответа я не увидел...Объясню.Если сансара появилась из-за страданий и остальных пороков,цитата "когда появились страдания появилась и сансара"то что было до нее?Чьи страдания должны были появиться чтобы появилась сансара?Должен быть объест - субъект который эти страдания может теоретически испытывать чтобы она появилась..Или "Никакой самсары и никакой нирваны никогда не было (отдельно друг от друга). Была нерождённая Единая Природа, охватыающая все три времени и все проявления, создавшая иллюзию самсары и нирваны."что это за единая природа которая родила мир(вселенную?)с ее страданиями,как-то на христианскую теорию похоже)


Возможен такой ответ - случайность (флуктуация)

----------


## Дубинин

> Спасибо всем за ответы.Но ни по поводу происхождения сансары ни по поводу души,четкого ответа я не увидел...Объясню.Если сансара появилась из-за страданий и остальных пороков,цитата "когда появились страдания появилась и сансара"то что было до нее?Чьи страдания должны были появиться чтобы появилась сансара?Должен быть объест - субъект который эти страдания может теоретически испытывать чтобы она появилась..Или "Никакой самсары и никакой нирваны никогда не было (отдельно друг от друга). Была нерождённая Единая Природа, охватыающая все три времени и все проявления, создавшая иллюзию самсары и нирваны."что это за единая природа которая родила мир(вселенную?)с ее страданиями,как-то на христианскую теорию похоже)


Все ответы разных людей- здесь и будут противоречивы, потому- что некого "общего буддизма" нет, доктрины о "нирване- сансаре"- например в Тхераваде или в Чань, или в Гелуг, очень отличаются, и считаются иной раз взаимно- ересью (воззрения от аналога некого эрзац-бога, до некого эрзац- прекращения- которого в силу веры в круговращение в 6-и мирах, нужно добиваться арахатсвом, а не просто смертью))

----------


## Денис К

> Т.е. Солнце восходит потому что на Земле кто-то живет?
> Дождь идет, потому что он нужен растениям и т.д.?
> 
> Я как раз и хотел показать абсурдность такого понимания причины.


Можно конечно рассматривать и наоборот,есть восход Солнца-Атмосфера на планете и т.д. поэтому появились люди,звери,растения.Или конкретно есть дождь(круговорот воды в природе) поэтому появились растения.Как и предыдущий имеет право на существование.Что тот что другой в принципе на мой взгляд логичны))))

----------


## Фил

> Можно конечно рассматривать и наоборот,есть восход Солнца-Атмосфера на планете и т.д. поэтому появились люди,звери,растения.Или конкретно есть дождь(круговорот воды в природе) поэтому появились растения.Как и предыдущий имеет право на существование.Что тот что другой в принципе на мой взгляд логичны))))


Так я же не спрашивал про происхождение людей на планете.
Вопрос был: в чем причина восхода Солнца?

Вы предлагаете два ответа:
1. потому что на Земле кто-то живет
2. потому что на Земле от этого стал кто-то жить.


Вас такие ответы устраивают?

----------


## Денис К

> Все ответы разных людей- здесь и будут противоречивы, потому- что некого "общего буддизма" нет, доктрины о "нирване- сансаре"- например в Тхераваде или в Чань, или в Гелуг, очень отличаются, и считаются иной раз взаимно- ересью (воззрения от аналога некого эрзац-бога, до некого эрзац- прекращения- которого в силу веры в круговращение в 6-и мирах, нужно добиваться арахатсвом, а не просто смертью))


Ну да,я тут почитал по этой теме.И понял,в буддизме нет единства на это счет,что некоторые школы буддизма(много)по сути не отрицают душу как осознающую себя сущность.Ведь по сути чем отличается поток сознания который создает каждую секунду свою точную копию и так без конца от души как сущности?Разницы кроме названия я не вижу.Если этот поток сознания может помнить свои предыдущие жизни,либо стать Буддой,архатом,бодхисатвой и т.д.То чем это отличается от души,только со способностью к эволюции?Утверждается что это конкретно ВЫ перерождаетесь,и проснуться нужно каждому самостоятельно.

----------


## Йен

> Спасибо всем за ответы.Но ни по поводу происхождения сансары ни по поводу души,четкого ответа я не увидел...Объясню.Если сансара появилась из-за страданий и остальных пороков,цитата "когда появились страдания появилась и сансара"то что было до нее?Чьи страдания должны были появиться чтобы появилась сансара?Должен быть объест - субъект который эти страдания может теоретически испытывать чтобы она появилась..Или "Никакой самсары и никакой нирваны никогда не было (отдельно друг от друга). Была нерождённая Единая Природа, охватыающая все три времени и все проявления, создавшая иллюзию самсары и нирваны."что это за единая природа которая родила мир(вселенную?)с ее страданиями,как-то на христианскую теорию похоже)


Вам зачем нужен буддизм? ) Цель учения - понять, что есть дукха и прекращение дукхи, то есть решение определенной проблемы. Например, вы идете по лесу и попадаете в болото, оступившись начинаете тонуть, тут появляется человек, который говорит, что выбраться из трясины можно таким-то путем. Но вы говорите ему - погодите, мне сначала нужно выяснить откуда это болото появилось и какие здесь пиявки водятся, понаблюдать их образ жизни и вообще разработать новую теорию о существовании в жиже. Пока вы торетизируете на этот счет, время будет упущено и просто потонете, а можно было попробоватть спастись методом, который передлагали. Если вы предпочитаете строить и выслушивать разные теории о происхождении миров, вместо того, чтобы познавать их на опыте, то удачи )

----------

Антарадхана (14.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2016), Фил (14.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ведь по сути чем отличается поток сознания который создает каждую секунду свою точную копию и так без конца от души как сущности?


Вам, видимо, кажется, что душа - это некое очевидное понятие.
Я вообще не понимаю, что это.
От христианского понимания души, поток сознания (чтобы это ни было) отличается непостоянством, дискретностью и прекращением.

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> Тут дело такое, что объясняется все это существам человеческого мира, тем более имеющим набор ментальных образов 2500 летней давности. А миры дэвов и нарак, могут так сильно отличаться от человеческого мира, что их даже в образах нынешних гениев фантастики может быть сложно будет описать. Поэтому и логика отталкивающаяся от нечетких образов, будет казаться несколько ущербной. Но это касается второстепенных вещей. Применительно к Дхамме (Четырем Благородным Истинам) - логика безупречна.


Ну да, с техникой вызывания у себя ожидаемых ощущений он (Будда), безупречен, а в описании быта богов- подставляется? (его может разоблачить любой вечно- сытый богач- об " блаженстве от еды- без голода") и в описании прет -вечно-голодных без сытости- разоблачит может любой бедняк (как можно голодать- ни разу не наедаясь.. сравнивать- то не с чем..)) (здесь не о не возможности Будды- объяснить тупым- необяснимое, а о его "подставе"- под сомнения в остальном, если и "здесь и там"- косяк- на косяке.. Не похоже на всеведующего и всеумелого))

----------

Шавырин (14.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Так я же не спрашивал про происхождение людей на планете.
> Вопрос был: в чем причина восхода Солнца?
> 
> Вы предлагаете два ответа:
> 1. потому что на Земле кто-то живет
> 2. потому что на Земле от этого стал кто-то жить.
> 
> 
> Вас такие ответы устраивают?


Причина восхода Солнца это круговорот Земли вокруг своей оси на самом деле))))

----------


## Денис К

> Вам, видимо, кажется, что душа - это некое очевидное понятие.
> Я вообще не понимаю, что это.
> От христианского понимания души, поток сознания (чтобы это ни было) отличается непостоянством, дискретностью и прекращением.


При каким варианте прекращается поток сознания?

----------


## Фил

> Причина восхода Солнца это круговорот Земли вокруг своей оси на самом деле))))


Т.е. Солнце вообще никуда не движется?

Т.е. начали с того, что хотели выяснить причину восхода Солнца, а выяснили, что восход Солнца это иллюзия, обусловленная вращением Земли.
Т.е. как такового "восхода Солнца" и нет.
Что дальше делать будем?
Будем выяснять почему Земля вертится?

----------


## Фил

> При каким варианте прекращается поток сознания?


Понимаете, Вы используете термины "поток сознания", "душа" хотя сами чётко себе не представляете, что это.
Я например не знаю, что такое "поток сознания".
Что Вы под этим понимаете?
Следующие друг за другом во времени мысли?
Он например прекращается при обмороке.
Или что-то еще?

----------


## Денис К

> Вам зачем нужен буддизм? ) Цель учения - понять, что есть дукха и прекращение дукхи, то есть решение определенной проблемы. Например, вы идете по лесу и попадаете в болото, оступившись начинаете тонуть, тут появляется человек, который говорит, что выбраться из трясины можно таким-то путем. Но вы говорите ему - погодите, мне сначала нужно выяснить откуда это болото появилось и какие здесь пиявки водятся, понаблюдать их образ жизни и вообще разработать новую теорию о существовании в жиже. Пока вы торетизируете на этот счет, время будет упущено и просто потонете, а можно было попробоватть спастись методом, который передлагали. Если вы предпочитаете строить и выслушивать разные теории о происхождении миров, вместо того, чтобы познавать их на опыте, то удачи )


Понятно,но идет за принятие аксиомы вариант что ты вообще находишься в болоте)))вот в чем дело))

----------

Дубинин (14.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Понятно,но идет за принятие аксиомы вариант что ты вообще находишься в болоте)))вот в чем дело))


Это не аксиома.
Ее не надо принимать.
Надо внимательно посмотреть по сторонам.


По аналогии с болотом - если Вы стоите по пояс в воде, в тине, вокруг квакают лягушки, а Вы говорите "а может это не болото, а такая грязевая ванна" как Вас переубедить?
Никто это сделать не сможет и не будет.

----------

Антарадхана (14.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Т.е. Солнце вообще никуда не движется?
> 
> Т.е. начали с того, что хотели выяснить причину восхода Солнца, а выяснили, что восход Солнца это иллюзия, обусловленная вращением Земли.
> Т.е. как такового "восхода Солнца" и нет.
> Что дальше делать будем?
> Будем выяснять почему Земля вертится?


Ну вся солнечная система движется вокруг Млечного пути.Но согласен,мы не туда ушли.Просто я не понял вашего примера насчет восхода Солнца.

----------


## Йен

> Понятно,но идет за принятие аксиомы вариант что ты вообще находишься в болоте)))вот в чем дело))


 Для начала нужно осознать, что дукха существует. Большинство людей это не осознает, постоянно испытывают, но не осознают и не принимают. Даже видя, как кто-то болеет или умирает, все еще надеются, что их-то уж это не коснется, наука ведь развивается, бессмертие не за горами )

----------

Антарадхана (14.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну вся солнечная система движется вокруг Млечного пути.Но согласен,мы не туда ушли.Просто я не понял вашего примера насчет восхода Солнца.


Есть два события, они происходят друг за другом.
В случае, если эти события друг-за-другом постоянно повторяются, то принято считать что первое причина второго.
Но на каком основании?
Поэтому Ваш вопрос, что является причиной сансары уже имеет предположение, что было событие появления сансары и до этого события тоже что-то было, что и было причиной и Вы не знаете что.

Не слишком много предположений?
Если даже что-то и было как узнать, что это была причина?
Петух Шантеклер думал, что причиной восхода Солнца является его крик в 5 утра и очень переживал, что на нем такая грандиозная ответственность лежит (синдром Шантеклера)

----------


## Денис К

> Понимаете, Вы используете термины "поток сознания", "душа" хотя сами чётко себе не представляете, что это.
> Я например не знаю, что такое "поток сознания".
> Что Вы под этим понимаете?
> Следующие друг за другом во времени мысли?
> Он например прекращается при обмороке.
> Или что-то еще?


Я и не понимаю,ни что такое поток сознание,ни предположительная душа и т.д.и т.п.В данном случае могу оперировать только своей нынешней личностью и осознанностью))))

----------


## Денис К

> Это не аксиома.
> Ее не надо принимать.
> Надо внимательно посмотреть по сторонам.
> 
> 
> По аналогии с болотом - если Вы стоите по пояс в воде, в тине, вокруг квакают лягушки, а Вы говорите "а может это не болото, а такая грязевая ванна" как Вас переубедить?
> Никто это сделать не сможет и не будет.


А можно сказать человеку в грязевой ванне что он в болоте)))

----------

Дубинин (14.10.2016)

----------


## Йен

> А можно сказать человеку в грязевой ванне что он в болоте)))


Напоите его сначала алкоголем или обкурите соответсвующими веществами, а то не поверит и может послать )

----------


## Денис К

> Есть два события, они происходят друг за другом.
> В случае, если эти события друг-за-другом постоянно повторяются, то принято считать что первое причина второго.
> Но на каком основании?
> Поэтому Ваш вопрос, что является причиной сансары уже имеет предположение, что было событие появления сансары и до этого события тоже что-то было, что и было причиной и Вы не знаете что.
> 
> Не слишком много предположений?
> Если даже что-то и было как узнать, что это была причина?
> Петух Шантеклер думал, что причиной восхода Солнца является его крик в 5 утра и очень переживал, что на нем такая грандиозная ответственность лежит (синдром Шантеклера)


Да,просто видимо привык искать смысл во всем,хотя его возможно и нет))))...Просто в детстве еще до знакомства с какой-либо религией либо учениеями и догматами этих религий.Я задал себе мысленный вопрос зачем люди живут на Земле,есть ли смысл жизни,есть ли Бог(не в христ.смысле),меня все это очень беспокоило,и получил ответ в виде ни с чем не перепутываемового яснознания что если бы жизнь была бессмысленна,и не было бы причины для моей жизни то ничего бы не было.Это чувство непередаваемое и оно меня не покидает до сих пор)))а так как последнее время интересуюсь буддизмом,он мне очень нравится почти по всем фронтам,поэтому и задаюсь этим вопросом.так как здесь возникает внутреннее противоречие

----------


## Фил

> А можно сказать человеку в грязевой ванне что он в болоте)))


Так поэтому Будда и говорил, что не надо никого слушать.
Самому проверять надо.
Конечно сказать можно все что угодно.

А главное - зачем?
Как Вы себе представляете?
Лежит такой богач в Куршевеле после покатушек в уличном спа около своего шале, в банной шапке, чтобы голова не мерзла, пьет глинтвейн.
А тут Вы - "Иван Иваныч, на самом деле Вы в болоте!"

Наверное Иван Иваныч скажет "иди ка ты проспись, хеннеси перебрал".

А вот если Иван Иваныч  сам посмотрит, подумает и решит "что же это за говно, а не жизнь" вот это уже другое  :Smilie:

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Ну да,я тут почитал по этой теме.И понял,в буддизме нет единства на это счет,что некоторые школы буддизма(много)по сути не отрицают душу как осознающую себя сущность.Ведь по сути чем отличается поток сознания который создает каждую секунду свою точную копию и так без конца от души как сущности?Разницы кроме названия я не вижу.Если этот поток сознания может помнить свои предыдущие жизни,либо стать Буддой,архатом,бодхисатвой и т.д.То чем это отличается от души,только со способностью к эволюции?Утверждается что это конкретно ВЫ перерождаетесь,и проснуться нужно каждому самостоятельно.


У души или атмана есть несколько характеристик более всего нас интересует 2 из них это вечность и постоянство(Неделимость) . Тогда как с Буддийской точки зрения сознание и весь мир обладает взаимозависимой природой.То есть с точки зрения теистических религий душа это некая монада бессмертная и постоянная.
С точки зрения Буддизма это бред.У каждого обьекта есть функция. У молотка это забивание гвоздей чтобы это получилось ему нужно перемещатся в пространстве-молоток не постоянен, у сознания тоже много функций например сбор и анализ информации каждое мгновение сознание меняется оно не постоянно. Всё окружающее взаимозависимо а потому не может быть вечным. И даже если представить что у некоего обьекта есть характеристика - постоянство... Постоянный обьект не функционирует а потому в его существовании нет смысла. А если некий обьект функционирует значит его природа взаимозависима а потому он не может быть бессмертным!

----------

Фил (14.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Да,просто видимо привык искать смысл во всем,хотя его возможно и нет))))...Просто в детстве еще до знакомства с какой-либо религией либо учениеями и догматами этих религий.Я задал себе мысленный вопрос зачем люди живут на Земле,есть ли смысл жизни,есть ли Бог(не в христ.смысле),меня все это очень беспокоило,и получил ответ в виде ни с чем не перепутываемового яснознания что если бы жизнь была бессмысленна,и не было бы причины для моей жизни то ничего бы не было.Это чувство непередаваемое и оно меня не покидает до сих пор)))а так как последнее время интересуюсь буддизмом,он мне очень нравится почти по всем фронтам,поэтому и задаюсь этим вопросом.так как здесь возникает внутреннее противоречие


Попробуйте представить, что причины (смысла) нет.
Что от этого в окружающем мире изменится?

----------


## Дубинин

> А можно сказать человеку в грязевой ванне что он в болоте)))


Истинно. Учение о дуккха- это некая разводка, с целью простимулировать некие упражнения для ума- служащие обесценке- прежде- ценных вещей. В эктримальном случае- случается феномен под названием "арахант".
(объясняем, ранее не страдающему человеку, что он принимает изменьчивое- за неизменное, и обусловленное- за не обусловленное- и пусть мучается гад!)

----------

Чагна Дордже (15.10.2016)

----------


## Йен

Учение о дукха - это некая разводка, стремитесь к истинным вещам  )

----------


## Фил

> Истинно. Учение о дуккха- это некая разводка, с целью простимулировать некие упражнения для ума- служащие обесценке- прежде- ценных вешей. В эктримальном случае- случается феномен под названием "арахант".
> (объясняем, ранее не страдающему человеку, что он принимает изменьчивое- за неизменное, и обусловленное- за не обусловленное- и пусть мучается гад!)


Да почему разводка?
Дукха - это взаимодействие.
Страдание это не только негативно окрашенная эмоция.
Страдание - это взаимодействие двух предметов.
"автомобиль пострадал от падения дерева" - что кусок металл страдал, что ли, мучился?
Элементы Вселенной находятся в постоянном взаимообусловленном взаимодействии, отсюда дукха.
Негативную окраску дукха придает тяга как этернализму (остановись мгновенье, ты прекрасно), так и к нигилизму (это вообще само-деструкция).
После устранения этих склонностей (клеш) дукха никуда не девается но меняется восприятие.

----------


## Денис К

> Попробуйте представить, что причины (смысла) нет.
> Что от этого в окружающем мире изменится?


В окружающем мире ничего не изменится,потому что напрямую на него это не влияет.Измениться для меня)

----------


## Фил

> (объясняем, ранее не страдающему человеку, что он принимает изменьчивое- за неизменное, и обусловленное- за не обусловленное- и пусть мучается гад!)


 Вселенная сама  всё объяснит, очень доходчиво. Например - смерть родителей.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

> В окружающем мире ничего не изменится,потому что напрямую на него это не влияет.Измениться для меня)


Тогда вопрос - может все эти рассуждения о смысле и причине только Ваши фантазии?
Если ничего не меняется?
Дерево как росло с Вами и Вашим-смыслом, так и без Вас расти будет.

----------


## Денис К

> У души или атмана есть несколько характеристик более всего нас интересует 2 из них это вечность и постоянство(Неделимость) . Тогда как с Буддийской точки зрения сознание и весь мир обладает взаимозависимой природой.То есть с точки зрения теистических религий душа это некая монада бессмертная и постоянная.
> С точки зрения Буддизма это бред.У каждого обьекта есть функция. У молотка это забивание гвоздей чтобы это получилось ему нужно перемещатся в пространстве-молоток не постоянен, у сознания тоже много функций например сбор и анализ информации каждое мгновение сознание меняется оно не постоянно. Всё окружающее взаимозависимо а потому не может быть вечным. И даже если представить что у некоего обьекта есть характеристика - постоянство... Постоянный обьект не функционирует а потому в его существовании нет смысла. А если некий обьект функционирует значит его природа взаимозависима а потому он не может быть бессмертным!


окей,а нирвана и сансара?о них говорится как о вечных понятиях.Либо начальная пустота как писали здесь.

----------


## Денис К

> Тогда вопрос - может все эти рассуждения о смысле и причине только Ваши фантазии?
> Если ничего не меняется?
> Дерево как росло с Вами и Вашим-смыслом, так и без Вас расти будет.


Да,только мое отношение на это не влияет.Допустим если есть смысл и из-за этого растет дерево и т.д. а я в него(этот смысл и причину) не верю,то он(смысл) из-за моего верия-неверия не пропадет)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да почему разводка?
> Дукха - это взаимодействие.
> Страдание это не только негативно окрашенная эмоция.
> Страдание - это взаимодействие двух предметов.
> "автомобиль пострадал от падения дерева" - что кусок металл страдал, что ли, мучился?
> Элементы Вселенной находятся в постоянном взаимообусловленном взаимодействии, отсюда дукха.
> Негативную окраску дукха придает тяга как этернализму (остановись мгновенье, ты прекрасно), так и к нигилизму (это вообще само-деструкция).
> После устранения этих склонностей (клеш) дукха никуда не девается но меняется восприятие.


"Страдание" в дуккха- есть частный  случай такого  качества как "неудовлетворительность", коим справедливо награждали любой контакт. Но! Это качество есть мысль-идея- разводка- в случаях с "приятным"- требующая вспоминания о "каке-дукхе-невозможности в кайф зависнуть", дабы натренить не цеплючесть к приятному- ранее не существовавшую. Разводка и есть)).

----------


## Фил

> Да,только мое отношение на это не влияет.Допустим если есть смысл и из-за этого растет дерево и т.д. а я в него(этот смысл и причину) не верю,то он(смысл) из-за моего верия-неверия не пропадет)


Вы сейчас сконструировали себе догму (есть что-то такое о чем я не знаю и во что не верю, но оно - есть!) которая будет отравлять Вам жизнь.
Это антисанитарное мышление.
Переходите на следующий уровень!

----------


## Фил

> "Страдание" в дуккха- есть частный  случай такого  качества как "неудовлетворительность", коим справедливо награждали любой контакт. Но! Это качество есть мысль-идея- разводка- в случаях с "приятным"- требующая вспоминания о "каке-дукхе-невозможности в кайф зависнуть", дабы натренить не цеплючесть к приятному- ранее не существовавшую. Разводка и есть)).


Можно и по другому, "сполна-насладится-кайфом-без-цеплючести-ибо-завтра-может и не наступить"

----------

Дубинин (14.10.2016), Чагна Дордже (15.10.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Можно и по другому, "сполна-насладится-кайфом-без-цеплючести-ибо-завтра-может и не наступить"


 Проблема в том, что кайф не обладает таким качеством, как полнота )

----------


## Дубинин

> Проблема в том, что кайф не обладает таким качеством, как полнота )


Кайф- это кайф, а не полнота- это не полнота, и когда, вместо безмятежного кайфа- наученно вспоминаешь- "это не полнота, это дуккха..", сие и есть принятие одного- за другое- обман (естественно с благой целью- "не цепляться" - зависнуть в неком благе- нирване- отсутствии некого- "вообще неудовлетворения", а не конкретного..))

----------

Мяснов (16.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Вы сейчас сконструировали себе догму (есть что-то такое о чем я не знаю и во что не верю, но оно - есть!) которая будет отравлять Вам жизнь.
> Это антисанитарное мышление.
> Переходите на следующий уровень!



Я к тому что я могу настроить свое мышление каким угодно образом,но поменяюсь я только внутри,на внешний фактор(мир)и его устройство это влиять не будет.Допустим я считаю что если прыгну под поезд и буду уверен что со мной ничего не будет,это не поможет мне выжить..Или если я буду верить в сансару с ее перерождениями и нирвану,давайте посмеим только для примера предположить что их нет(извиняюсь,не хочу никого обидеть),то я никуда и не попаду и ни откуда не вырвусь)Тоже самое с раем или адом и  тому подобным.Это к вопросу о сконструированных догмах.Чем допустим догма о сансаре и нирване отличается от других догм?

----------


## Дубинин

> Я к тому что я могу настроить свое мышление каким угодно образом,но поменяюсь я только внутри,на внешний фактор(мир)и его устройство это влиять не будет.Допустим я считаю что если прыгну под поезд и буду уверен что со мной ничего не будет,это не поможет мне выжить..Или если я буду верить в сансару с ее перерождениями и нирвану,давайте посмеим только для примера предположить что их нет(извиняюсь,не хочу никого обидеть),то я никуда и не попаду и ни откуда не вырвусь)Тоже самое с раем или адом и  тому подобным.Это к вопросу о сконструированных догмах.Чем допустим догма о сансаре и нирване отличается от других догм?


Принятие догмы о "нирване- сансаре", заставит вас все ресурсы этой жизни привлечь к достижению "нирваны"- результат налицо- жизнь в корне иная))

----------


## Йен

> Кайф- это кайф, а не полнота- это не полнота, и когда, вместо безмятежного кайфа- наученно вспоминаешь- "это не полнота, это дуккха..", сие и есть принятие одного- за другое- обман (естественно с благой целью- "не цепляться" - зависнуть в неком благе- нирване- отсутствии некого- "вообще неудовлетворения, а не конкретного..))


Безмятежного кайфа не бывает, в кама-локе это по-любому будет возникновение чувства (с раздражением органа чувств). О неполноте в состоянии кайфа думать уже поздновато, она сама проявится по его окончанию или неспособности ума и тела выдерживать такое состояний бесконечно долгое время. Помнить о неполноте, задействовать мудрость, нужно при возникновении контакта, тогда неведение не возникнет )
Если бы сукха в кама-локе была бесконечным полным кайфом, то и Дхаммы о дукхе не нужно было бы, достаточно просто поймать этот кайф и наслаждаться )

----------


## Дубинин

> Безмятежного кайфа не бывает, в кама-локе это по-любому будет возникновение чувства. О неполноте в состоянии кайфа думать уже поздновато, она сама проявится по его окончанию или неспособности ума и тела выдерживать такое состояний бесконечно долгое время. Помнить о неполноте, задействовать мудрость, нужно при возникновении контакта, тогда неведение не возникнет )


Да согласен- сия уловка- отравляющая жизнь в "сутрических" практиках- приводит к реализации т.н. Отречения, торможения коры из за обесценивания ранее ценного- то-же кайф- но дешевле и напостоянку.

----------


## Денис К

> Принятие догмы о "нирване- сансаре", заставит вас все ресурсы этой жизни привлечь к достижению "нирваны"- результат налицо- жизнь в корне иная))


Ну.Я к тому что в любом случае нужно принимать в буддизме некие догмы,о сансаре,нирване и т.д.То есть мы принимаем догму о сансаре и пытаемся покинуть ее..И в тоже время догмы считаются антисанитарным мышлением.

----------


## Йен

> Да согласен- сия уловка- отравляющая жизнь в "сутрических" практиках- приводит к реализации т.н. Отречения, торможения коры из за обесценивания ранее ценного- то-же кайф- но дешевле и напостоянку.


При торможении коры можно испытывать четыре безмерные? Дружелюбие, сострадание, сорадование, невозмутимость?
Среднестатический человек постоянно занимается обесцениванием ранее ценного, но его это не приводит к ниббане. Например, купил новую машину, возбужден, гордится ей, не дай бог кто-то поцарапает, а проходит время, он к ней привыкает и перестает ценить так как ранее, ему уже новая вещь нужна и так по кругу.

----------

Антарадхана (14.10.2016)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> окей,а нирвана и сансара?о них говорится как о вечных понятиях.Либо начальная пустота как писали здесь.


Вы неправильно воспринимаете это понятия - это не место не какой то обьект который можно потрогать. Сансарное существование это существование под гнётом клеш, его причина неведение нирвана соответственно наоборот(естественно я сильно упрощаю). Сансарное существование так же взаимозависимо иначе бы ты был бессмертен.
Естественно сансара вечна пока существует сознание будет и существовать сансара. Но она не постоянна каждое следующее мгновение это "новая сансара"  От каких то клеш ты избавляешься какие то приобретаешь. Каждое следующее мгновение это уже не ты который был в прошлом  . Сансара это существование в неведении!

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну.Я к тому что в любом случае нужно принимать в буддизме некие догмы,о сансаре,нирване и т.д.То есть мы принимаем догму о сансаре и пытаемся покинуть ее..И в тоже время догмы считаются антисанитарным мышлением.


Антисанитарны только не правильные догмы! (не имея цели- нирвану, вы можете в лучшем случае их практиками слегка натрениться не упрощать мир- "объяснениями" и более цинично относиться к иным объяснятелям, но если нет "Отречения от сансары в виде тотального не цепляния за необусловленность", то и не буддеец вы вовсе, а если сие есть- то вам верить надо в Нирвану))

----------


## Йен

> Ну.Я к тому что в любом случае нужно принимать в буддизме некие догмы,о сансаре,нирване и т.д.То есть мы принимаем догму о сансаре и пытаемся покинуть ее..И в тоже время догмы считаются антисанитарным мышлением.


 Это Путь, который ведет к освобождению от всех догм, когда вы его проходите, то нужно его оставить, не стоит цепляться даже за Дхамму.

----------


## Дубинин

> При торможении коры можно испытывать четыре безмерные? Дружелюбие, сострадание, сорадование, невозмутимость?
> Среднестатический человек постоянно занимается обесцениванием ранее ценного, но его это не приводит к ниббане. Например, купил новую машину, возбужден, гордится ей, не дай бог кто-то поцарапает, а проходит время, он к ней привыкает и перестает ценить так как ранее, ему уже новая вещь нужна и так по кругу.


Сей "среднестатестический"- не травит себя вечным помятованием о невовлечении в сансару. А четыре безмерных (тот же тонглен- как увязка сей практики с дыханием) вообще не то что от торможения, а со слов Богдо Гегена- практикуется реально после познания "абсолютной истины" на прямую  на постоянной основе.

----------


## Йен

> Сей "среднестатестический"- не травит себя вечным помятованием о невовлечении в сансару.


 Конечно, он травит себя жаждой, привязанностью и неведением )

----------

Антарадхана (14.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Конечно, он травит себя жаждой, привязанностью и неведением )


Не разу в жизни сей товарищ- не знакомый с ужасами буддизма, не "травил" себя подобными  напастями. Он в перемежку с нештяками (при грамотно выстроенной жизни и везении), мучится от пробок,невысыпания, спины, жены, начальника и пр.. (если его конечно не просветят добрые буддисты и он ещё и от жажды и привязанности "вообще" не станет мучится).

----------

Мяснов (16.10.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Не разу в жизни сей товарищ- не знакомый с ужасами буддизма, не "травил" себя подобными  напастями. Он в перемежку с нештяками (при грамотно выстроенной жизни и везении), мучится от пробок,невысыпания, спины, жены, начальника и пр..


Неведение и подразумевает незнание характеристик и терминов, которыми оперирует буддизм. Но это никак не освобождает человека от переживания дукхи  )

----------

Антарадхана (14.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну.Я к тому что в любом случае нужно принимать в буддизме некие догмы,о сансаре,нирване и т.д.То есть мы принимаем догму о сансаре и пытаемся покинуть ее..И в тоже время догмы считаются антисанитарным мышлением.


нет догмы о сансаре или нирване. Это некие термины описывающие явления. Вы можете их проверить и убедиться собственноручно.

----------


## Фил

> Не разу в жизни сей товарищ- не знакомый с ужасами буддизма, не "травил" себя подобными  напастями. Он в перемежку с нештяками (при грамотно выстроенной жизни и везении), мучится от пробок,невысыпания, спины, жены, начальника и пр.. (если его конечно не просветят добрые буддисты и он ещё и от жажды и привязанности "вообще" не станет мучится).


Кот или какая нибудь горилла тоже так живет.

----------


## Дубинин

> Кот или какая нибудь горилла тоже так живет.


Это ес- так! 
А вот буддисты круче, они взяли и всех жён и начальников обобщили словами и теперь им от этого занятие есть..

----------


## Фил

> Это ес- так! 
> А вот буддисты круче, они взяли и всех жён и начальников обобщили словами и теперь им от этого занятие есть..


ну вообще мозг у человека работает с обобщениями, иначе треснет.
Только потом от этих обобщений проблемы и начинаются.

----------

Дубинин (14.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Не разу в жизни сей товарищ- не знакомый с ужасами буддизма, не "травил" себя подобными  напастями. Он в перемежку с нештяками (при грамотно выстроенной жизни и везении), мучится от пробок,невысыпания, спины, жены, начальника и пр.. (если его конечно не просветят добрые буддисты и он ещё и от жажды и привязанности "вообще" не станет мучится).


это вообще к любой религии применимо)

----------

Дубинин (14.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> это вообще к любой религии применимо)


Ну не, строго говоря, они не за "бесплатно" до кучи ещё и своими концептами пугают, при известном везении, за это можно кое что и получить "в миру" от подобного тренинга (хотя овладев мирской логикой, и потренив грамотно "шаматху"- получим те-же нештяки))

----------


## Денис К

> нет догмы о сансаре или нирване. Это некие термины описывающие явления. Вы можете их проверить и убедиться собственноручно.


нуу сомнительно если честно,что вы проверить самостоятельно сможете?кроме страданий,желаний и т.д.в миру.

----------

Дубинин (14.10.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Это ес- так! 
> А вот буддисты круче, они взяли и всех жён и начальников обобщили словами и теперь им от этого занятие есть..


 Буддисты не самые крутые, вы только представьте, какой объем знаний получает среднестатический человек в школе, как он, бедняга, с таким багажом живет-то? А банальное знание, что если поесть грязные овощи, то можно присесть на унитаз - это же просто непомерно для психики, вот жили раньше люди и не знали этого, но ведь жили как-то, пусть и страдали некоторые от дизентерии и не доживали до старости из-за болезней вызванных отсутствием гигиены, но зато как легко их уму было ).

----------

Фил (14.10.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Я к тому что я могу настроить свое мышление каким угодно образом,но поменяюсь я только внутри,на внешний фактор(мир)и его устройство это влиять не будет.


Ну как же? Вот допустим человек был нехорошим: лгал, крал, убивал и т.п., а потом решил измениться, начал меняться внутри, и перестал это делать. Это отразилось на внешнем мире: прекратились кражи, убийства и страдания других людей с этим связанные. Буддизм в т.ч. и об этом.

----------


## Дубинин

> Буддисты не самые крутые, вы только представьте, какой объем знаний получает среднестатический человек в школе, как он, бедняга, с таким багажом живет-то? А банальное знание, что если поесть грязные овощи, то можно присесть на унитаз - это же просто непомерно для психики, вот жили раньше люди и не знали этого, но ведь жили как-то, пусть и страдали некоторые от дизентерии и не доживали до старости от болезней вызванных отсутствием гигиены, но зато как легко их уму было ).


Ну да по аналогии- дабы не дристать, надо не просто делать как в телеке сказали- мыть руки и пить синюю таблетку, а изучить микробиологию, каждый день по многу часов обновлять знания и всё время пугать себя микробами.

----------


## Харуказе

> Спасибо всем за ответы.Но ни по поводу происхождения сансары ни по поводу души,четкого ответа я не увидел...Объясню.Если сансара появилась из-за страданий и остальных пороков,цитата "когда появились страдания появилась и сансара"то что было до нее?Чьи страдания должны были появиться чтобы появилась сансара?Должен быть объест - субъект который эти страдания может теоретически испытывать чтобы она появилась..Или "Никакой самсары и никакой нирваны никогда не было (отдельно друг от друга). Была нерождённая Единая Природа, охватыающая все три времени и все проявления, создавшая иллюзию самсары и нирваны."что это за единая природа которая родила мир(вселенную?)с ее страданиями,как-то на христианскую теорию похоже)


Никто ничего не рождал. Просто так называемая самсара - лишь омраченное состояние этой природы ума. Буддизм оперирует состояниями ума,а не физическими понятиями. Физическая Вселенная создатётся (из того же материала) и разрушается бесконечное количество раз и у неё нет конца и начала. Может быть это не так уж и далеко от современных представлений астрофизики и квантовой механики,не знаю - мне всё равно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Никто ничего не рождал. Просто так называемая самсара - лишь омраченное состояние этой природы ума. Буддизм оперирует состояниями ума,а не физическими понятиями. Физическая Вселенная создатётся (из того же материала) и разрушается бесконечное количество раз и у неё нет конца и начала. Может быть это не так уж и далеко от современных представлений астрофизики и квантовой механики,не знаю - мне всё равно.


Хорошо.А что это за природа ума такая,которая омрачилась и родила бесконечное множество живых существ которые начали страдать?

----------


## Харуказе

> Хорошо.А что это за природа ума такая,которая омрачилась и родила бесконечное множество живых существ которые начали страдать?


Ты должен увидеть своими глазами цветы тростника, пропитанные лунным светом.

----------


## Дубинин

> Хорошо.А что это за природа ума такая,которая омрачилась и родила бесконечное множество живых существ которые начали страдать?


Они (буддейцы), жили во времена, не отравленные "научным объективным подходом" (ну или частично отравленные), и отсель "объективное" и "субъективное" (лично переживаемое и предположительно похоже переживаемое у других)) чудесным образом с тех пор у них переплетено. Отсюда все "каналы и чакры, ток пран и пр.."- живут в субъективном, что впрочем со временем не отменяло нахождение всяких жилок при расчленении себе подобных- но сие есть- "объективное"..). Это к тому, что как справедливо отметили, "природа ума" находится не объективным пониманием (понять можно только инструкцию- "где искать"), а субъективным переживанием не "что думаешь", а "чем думаешь" (включая "чем"- от "думания"- ощущения "себя"))

----------

Мяснов (16.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Они (буддейцы), жили во времена, не отравленные "научным объективным подходом" (ну или частично отравленные), и отсель "объективное" и "субъективное" (лично переживаемое и предположительно похоже переживаемое у других)) чудесным образом с тех пор у них переплетено. Отсюда все "каналы и чакры, ток пран и пр.."- живут в субъективном, что впрочем со временем не отменяло нахождение всяких жилок при расчленении себе подобных- но сие есть- "объективное"..). Это к тому, что как справедливо отметили, "природа ума" находится не объективным пониманием (понять можно только инструкцию- "где искать"), а субъективным переживанием не "что думаешь", а "чем думаешь" (включая "чем"- от "думания"- ощущения "себя"))


Понятно.Логически здесь воспринять не особо выходит))

----------


## Фил

> нуу сомнительно если честно,что вы проверить самостоятельно сможете?кроме страданий,желаний и т.д.в миру.


Аничча, анатта и дукха самостоятельно проверяются умозаключением. Это у всех западных философов есть, о  Гераклита до Шопенгауэра и Шестова. Люди в разной форме в разное время выражали одно и тоже.
Таким образом складывается непротиворечивая, адогматичная картина мира. И чем дальше, тем четче и четче.

Догма же разъедает тебя изнутри.

----------


## Фил

> Ну да по аналогии- дабы не дристать, надо не просто делать как в телеке сказали- мыть руки и пить синюю таблетку, а изучить микробиологию, каждый день по многу часов обновлять знания и всё время пугать себя микробами.


А это кому как.
Кому все знать надо - прочтет энциклопедию, у кого времени нет - Коран или Талмуд, там сказано что руки мвть надо, а кому все нипочем будет дристать до нервно-психического истощения на унитазе, воспринимая перерывы в дрище как ништяки.

----------

Дубинин (14.10.2016), Чагна Дордже (15.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Аничча, анатта и дукха самостоятельно проверяются умозаключением. Это у всех западных философов есть, о  Гераклита до Шопенгауэра и Шестова. Люди в разной форме в разное время выражали одно и тоже.
> Таким образом складывается непротиворечивая, адогматичная картина мира. И чем дальше, тем четче и четче.
> 
> Догма же разъедает тебя изнутри.


Хорошо,только я не понял.Ум(изначальный) тоже непостоянен и подвержен рождению,взрослению и смерти(аничча)?А Нирвана?Будда?

----------


## Пако

> Хорошо.А что это за природа ума такая,которая омрачилась и родила бесконечное множество живых существ которые начали страдать?


Вы определитесь, кто на ком стоял, либо природа омрачилась, либо существа начали.

----------


## Денис К

> Вы определитесь, кто на ком стоял, либо природа омрачилась, либо существа начали.


Так я и не понимаю.

----------


## Йен

> Ну да по аналогии- дабы не дристать, надо не просто делать как в телеке сказали- мыть руки и пить синюю таблетку, а изучить микробиологию, каждый день по многу часов обновлять знания и всё время пугать себя микробами.


По аналогии, нужно помнить о мытье рук перед едой или переходя дорогу - посмотреть по сторонам. Изучением же микробиологии и обновлением знаний занимаются те же люди, которым необходимо выяснить, с чего сансара начиналась )

----------


## Дубинин

> Хорошо,только я не понял.Ум(изначальный) тоже непостоянен и подвержен рождению,взрослению и смерти(аничча)?А Нирвана?Будда?


У вас в профиле традиция Гелуг, а там воззрение Мадхьямаки, а в нём, о всех феноменах говориться как о имени- наложенном на достоверную основу (есть критерии достоверности), и ум изначальный- в этом плане не исключение, он зависим и в относительном мире- вечен, ибо не имеет "временных качеств" (не забываем о том что ум- переживается субъективно- и сколько его не переживай- он будет всегда))

----------

Фил (14.10.2016)

----------


## Пако

> Так я и не понимаю.


Задаете вопрос, которого не понимаете?

----------


## Денис К

> Задаете вопрос, которого не понимаете?


ну так надо смотреть этот вопрос в контексте предыдущих))

----------


## Харуказе

> Так я и не понимаю.


Напомнило анекдот про Секисо.
Монах спросил Сэкисо: "В чём наивысший смысл Буддийского учения".
Секисо ответил: "Задай этот вопрос столбу во дворе".
Монах сказал:"Я не понимаю".
Секисо сказал:"А я нахожусь в еще большем неведении".

----------


## Пако

> ну так надо смотреть этот вопрос в контексте предыдущих))


Смотрите в контексте первого в теме.

----------


## Денис К

> У вас в профиле традиция Гелуг, а там воззрение Мадхьямаки, а в нём, о всех феноменах говориться как о имени- наложенном на достоверную основу (есть критерии достоверности), и ум изначальный- в этом плане не исключение, он зависим и в относительном мире- вечен, ибо не имеет "временных качеств" (не забываем о том что ум- переживается субъективно- и сколько его не переживай- он будет всегда))


хорошо,то есть нирвана как состояние ума вечна?на мой взгляд некое противоречие.

----------


## Пако

> хорошо,то есть нирвана как состояние ума вечна?на мой взгляд некое противоречие.


Некое, т.е. неопределенное?

----------


## Дубинин

> хорошо,то есть нирвана как состояние ума вечна?на мой взгляд некое противоречие.


Вы о "нирване" из какого буддизма говорите? (например в Тхераваде Нирвана - это прекращение зависимого существования (без идеи о существовании "независимом"- и там нахождение и пребывание в "природе ума"- это просто бессмыслица а не нирвана и там к категории "нирвана"- не применяют зависимые описания в виде вечно- не вечно))
(в тибетских делах- всё замороченней- и в некоторых местах напоминает Индуизм со старым добрым вечным Атманом)

----------


## Денис К

> Некое, т.е. неопределенное?


Аничча характерно только для сансары?

----------


## Фил

> Аничча характерно только для сансары?


да

----------


## Пако

> Аничча характерно только для сансары?


Некое, т.е. неопределенное?

----------


## Денис К

> да


Хм,то есть нирвана вечна?

----------


## Денис К

> Вы о "нерване" из какого буддизма говорите? (например в Тхераваде Нирвана - это прекращение зависимого существования (без идеи о существовании "независимом"- и там нахождение и пребывание в "природе ума"- это просто бессмыслица а не нирвана и там к категории "нирвана"- не применяют зависимые описания в виде вечно- не вечно))
> (в тибетских делах- всё замороченней- и в некоторых местах напоминает Индуизм со старым добрым вечным Атманом)


понятно,то есть понимание в разных школах разное.Будда(или то что ему приписывают)об этом не говорил.

----------


## Дубинин

> понятно,то есть понимание в разных школах разное.Будда(или то что ему приписывают)об этом не говорил.


Чавой-то "не говорил"? Ещё как говорил. Есть сутры Палийского Канона, есть Махаянские Сутры (Праджняпарамиты- к примеру). 
(у нас этих разговоров- на все случаи жизни)

----------


## Пако

> понятно,то есть понимание в разных школах разное.Будда(или то что ему приписывают)об этом не говорил.


Т.е случаи понятливости у вас возникают, но не по отношению к построению стартового поста?

----------


## Йен

> Хм,то есть нирвана вечна?



«Монахи, есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное. Если бы не было этого не рождённого, неустановленного, несотворённого, не сконструированного – то не было бы возможности освободиться от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного. Но именно потому, что есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное – можно распознать освобождение от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного».

*Ниббана сутта*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2016), Фил (14.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> «Монахи, есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное. Если бы не было этого не рождённого, неустановленного, несотворённого, не сконструированного – то не было бы возможности освободиться от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного. Но именно потому, что есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное – можно распознать освобождение от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного».
> 
> *Ниббана сутта*


ну прям синонимы Бога)))

----------


## Фил

> Хм,то есть нирвана вечна?


о вечности/конечности нирваны говорить некорректно. Как например о том, сколько метров в желтое.

----------


## Фил

> ну прям синонимы Бога)))


Бог, это всесовершенное существо. На нирвану не похоже.

----------


## Денис К

> Бог, это всесовершенное существо. На нирвану не похоже.


не знаю,исходя из написанного выше мне кажется очень похоже) не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное,по сути то что было до этого мира(вселенной)и находится вне ее.

----------


## Пако

> ну прям синонимы Бога)))


Под "прям" вы понимаете полное равенство смыслов?

----------


## Денис К

> Под "прям" вы понимаете полное равенство смыслов?


смотря что подразумевать под этими понятиями.Вы к каждой моей фразе "докапываетесь"))))

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Хорошо,только я не понял.Ум(изначальный) тоже непостоянен и подвержен рождению,взрослению и смерти(аничча)?А Нирвана?Будда?


Сознание безначально! Каждый момент сознания рождается из предыдущего момента осознавания. Оглянись вокруг нас материальные вещи, глинянный горшок возникает из глины человек - посредством слияния живых клеток и т.д. Ум же нематериален! Буддисты доказывают безначальность мира с помощью простой логики: если утверждается, что было начало мира, у этого начала должна была быть причина. Если начало не возникло из причины, тогда оно существует независимо от причин. Следовательно, оно не может изменяться, не может функционировать – в этом и заключается противоречие. А если оно произошло вследствие причины, тогда оно не является абсолютным началом, потому что нечто (его причина) существовало и до него.

Так же, как нет начала у мира, нет начала и у вашей собственной эволюции. Схема существования внешнего мира в этом похожа на схему эволюции нашего «я». Многие думают, что начало нашего «я» – это тот момент, когда мы принимаем зачатие в материнской утробе, но это вовсе не начало. Если бы то сознание, которое приняло зачатие в материнской утробе, было началом, тогда, спрашивается, откуда взялось это сознание? Зависит оно от причины или нет? Будь оно независимым от причины, оно не могло бы разрушиться. Только будучи следствием некой причины, оно может функционировать, изменяться. Значит, существовал какой-то момент сознания, предшествующий принятию зачатия, и он тоже не был началом «я». До зачатия уже был ум, который также возник из своего предыдущего момента. Таким образом, у вашего ума нет начала.Причина ума – это предыдущий момент того же ума, а причина частиц – это предыдущий момент этих частиц. Продолжение существования ума и материи – это естественный механизм их природы. Сама по себе протяженность существования частиц не обязательно обусловлена силой кармы, она обусловлена предшествующим моментом существования этих частиц.

----------


## Йен

> не знаю,исходя из написанного выше мне кажется очень похоже) не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное,по сути то что было до этого мира(вселенной)и находится вне ее.


«Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, ни солнца, ни луны. И там, я говорю вам, нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения: [это] не утверждённое, не действующее, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания».

----------


## Денис К

> «Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, ни солнца, ни луны. И там, я говорю вам, нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения: [это] не утверждённое, не действующее, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания».


все равно не вижу противоречий с эзотерическим значением Бога,либо Парабрахмана даже,или Абсолюта в некотором его понимании.

----------


## Савелов Александр

Отрицание идеи Бога-творца или первопричины служит ключевым различием между буддизмом и теистическими религиями.  Будда недвусмысленно отвергал идею Творца, отказывался подтверждать любые точки зрения по вопросу сотворения мира и констатировал бесполезность вопросов о происхождении мира. Некоторые теисты, начинающие практиковать буддийскую медитацию, полагают, что понятие божества не является несовместимым с буддизмом, однако мастера буддийской медитации рассматривают веру в Бога как препятствие на пути достижения нирваны — высшей цели буддийской практики.
В учении буддизма присутствуют существа, в некотором роде приближенные к божествам (дэвы), но не в таком смысле, как божества западных религий. Они точно так же, как и люди, испытывают страдания, перерождаясь в «колесе сансары». Будда понимается наиболее мудрый среди божеств, «учитель богов».

----------


## Пако

> смотря что подразумевать под этими понятиями.


Подразумевайте равенство смыслов.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> все равно не вижу противоречий с эзотерическим значением Бога,либо Парабрахмана даже,или Абсолюта в некотором его понимании.


В теистических религиях бог всемогущ именно он является создателем всего сущего - первопричиной. В буддизме существование первопричины отр. Об этом я писал уже...

Сознание безначально! Каждый момент сознания рождается из предыдущего момента осознавания. Оглянись вокруг нас материальные вещи, глинянный горшок возникает из глины человек - посредством слияния живых клеток и т.д. Ум же нематериален! Буддисты доказывают безначальность мира с помощью простой логики: если утверждается, что было начало мира, у этого начала должна была быть причина. Если начало не возникло из причины, тогда оно существует независимо от причин. Следовательно, оно не может изменяться, не может функционировать – в этом и заключается противоречие. А если оно произошло вследствие причины, тогда оно не является абсолютным началом, потому что нечто (его причина) существовало и до него.

Так же, как нет начала у мира, нет начала и у вашей собственной эволюции. Схема существования внешнего мира в этом похожа на схему эволюции нашего «я». Многие думают, что начало нашего «я» – это тот момент, когда мы принимаем зачатие в материнской утробе, но это вовсе не начало. Если бы то сознание, которое приняло зачатие в материнской утробе, было началом, тогда, спрашивается, откуда взялось это сознание? Зависит оно от причины или нет? Будь оно независимым от причины, оно не могло бы разрушиться. Только будучи следствием некой причины, оно может функционировать, изменяться. Значит, существовал какой-то момент сознания, предшествующий принятию зачатия, и он тоже не был началом «я». До зачатия уже был ум, который также возник из своего предыдущего момента. Таким образом, у вашего ума нет начала.Причина ума – это предыдущий момент того же ума, а причина частиц – это предыдущий момент этих частиц. Продолжение существования ума и материи – это естественный механизм их природы. Сама по себе протяженность существования частиц не обязательно обусловлена силой кармы, она обусловлена предшествующим моментом существования этих частиц.

----------


## Фил

> все равно не вижу противоречий с эзотерическим значением Бога,либо Парабрахмана даже,или Абсолюта в некотором его понимании.


Бог или Брахман - это первопричина (логос).
Нирвана в этой роли не выступает.
Первопричина в буддизме не рассматривается, за ненадобностью.

----------

Антарадхана (14.10.2016)

----------


## Пако

> В теистических религиях бог всемогущ именно он является создателем всего сущего - первопричиной.


Почему нет, ведь у всемогущего помех нет.



> В буддизме существование первопричины отр. Об этом я писал уже...


Где?

----------


## Денис К

> Подразумевайте равенство смыслов.


ну само по себе понятие "Бог" и "Нирвана"понимаются по разному.Допустим нирвана разными школами буддизма понимается по-разному,тоже самое и с Богом в разных религиях и мистических учениях.Что с чем сравнивать?Но например те понятия которые были приведены уважаемым Йеном можно отнести к каждому."не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное"

----------


## Фил

Бог - это и есть та самая Ваша "причина сансары", которой в буддизме нет.

----------


## Пако

> ну само по себе понятие "Бог" и "Нирвана"понимаются по разному.


По разному, но вы применили слово "прямо"?

----------


## Денис К

> Бог - это и есть та самая Ваша "причина сансары", которой в буддизме нет.


Но если бы была то было бы логичней)))

----------


## Денис К

> По разному, но вы применили слово "прямо"?


так я ж объяснил)эти синонимы можно применить к Богу-Абсолюту,также как они применимы к Нирване.

----------


## Пако

> так я ж объяснил)


Конечно, именно поэтому вы согласны, что ваше слово "прямо" нуждается в объяснениях?

----------


## Фил

> Но если бы была то было бы логичней)))


Логичней только тем, у кого нет вопросов, что было причиной Бога.
А не задавать таких вопросов - нелогично.

----------


## Денис К

> Конечно, именно поэтому вы согласны, что ваше слово "прямо" нуждается в объяснениях?


Ну вы не поняли(или не захотели понять),я объяснил.Ничего страшного я считаю)

----------


## Денис К

> Логичней только тем, у кого нет вопросов, что было причиной Бога.
> А не задавать таких вопросов - нелогично.


Ну Бог в смысле Абсолюта-Пустоты может быть без причины так как он просто устроен.Нет ничего,вообще,ни ниварны,ни сансары,ни рая,ни ада.ни ума,либо этот изначальный ум,который существует всегда,и находится вне понимания и является пустотой и есть Бог)а потом он напридумывал миры)))))тут на самом деле можно как угодно крутить))))

----------


## Пако

> Ну вы не поняли(или не захотели понять),я объяснил.Ничего страшного я считаю)


Так, как вас понять, если вы слово "прямо" не ставите в скобки, при этом выставляя себя как защитника от всяких страхов?

----------


## Харуказе

По большому счёту без разницы как и что называть. Можно и нирвану называть богом и сравнивать с ним. Весь смысл не в том как что называется и с с чем сравнивается,а в у очищении ума. В этом плане все направления буддизма предельно практичны. "Воздержись от зла, твори добро, очисть свой ум - таково учение Татхагаты". Все что сверх этого - умствование на досуге под пиво с воблой.

----------

Савелов Александр (14.10.2016)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> По большому счёту без разницы как и что называть. Можно и нирвану называть богом и сравнивать с ним. Весь смысл не в том как что называется и с с чем сравнивается,а в у очищении ума. В этом плане все направления буддизма предельно практичны. "Воздержись от зла, твори добро, очисть свой ум - таково учение Татхагаты". Все что сверх этого - умствование на досуге под пиво с воблой.


 :Kiss:

----------


## Пако

> По большому счёту без разницы как и что называть.


Предъявите счет.

----------


## Фил

> Ну Бог в смысле Абсолюта-Пустоты может быть без причины так как он просто устроен.Нет ничего,вообще,ни ниварны,ни сансары,ни рая,ни ада.ни ума,либо этот изначальный ум,который существует всегда,и находится вне понимания и является пустотой и есть Бог)а потом он напридумывал миры)))))тут на самом деле можно как угодно крутить))))


Те кто верят в Бога, пустотой его не считают. Вы называете Богом что-то явно не то, с их точки зрения.

----------


## Антарадхана

> хорошо,то есть нирвана как состояние ума вечна?на мой взгляд некое противоречие.


Ниббана невообразима и парадоксальна с точки зрения самсарного восприятия. Да, она постоянна, потому что вневременна, она нестрадательна, но она безсущностна, т.е. никакое индивидуальное сознание в нее не вступает, ибо такое сознание - это симулякр, рожденный самсарным неведением. Представьте себе отсутствие пространства, времени, восприятия внешних форм и мыслительного процесса, а также отсутствие индивидуальности. Вы не сможете этого сделать. Поэтому, пока вы не достигните этого состояния, не сможете постигнуть его. Ниббана может переживаться при жизни, как постоянное отсутствие жажды, привязанностей и омрачений, а также прямо, через погружение в самадхи, превосходящее рупа и арупа джханы.


"Я слышал, что однажды Благословенный пребывал рядом с Саваттхи в роще Джеты в монастыре Анатхапиндики. В это время Благословенный наставлял, призывал и воодушевлял монахов беседами о Дхамме, касающихся ниббаны. Монахи – внимательные, чувствительные, полностью собравшие всю свою осознанность, склонившие ухо – слушали Дхамму.

Затем, осознав значимость этого, Благословенный произнёс:

«Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, ни солнца, ни луны. И там, я говорю вам, нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения: [это] не утверждённое, не действующее, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания»". Удана 8.1

----------


## Денис К

> По большому счёту без разницы как и что называть. Можно и нирвану называть богом и сравнивать с ним. Весь смысл не в том как что называется и с с чем сравнивается,а в у очищении ума. В этом плане все направления буддизма предельно практичны. "Воздержись от зла, твори добро, очисть свой ум - таково учение Татхагаты". Все что сверх этого - умствование на досуге под пиво с воблой.


Согласен с вами)

----------


## Пако

> Ниббана невообразима и парадоксальна с точки зрения самсарного восприятия. Да,.


В каком смысле


> да ?


, в том, что вы воображаете пародоксы?

----------


## Савелов Александр

Две рыбки в аквариуме разбежались по разным углам и дуются отвернувшись друг от друга. Тут одна из рыбок в смятении поворачивается и подплывает к другой, а затем говорит:
-Хорошо, я соглашусь с тобою.... Бога нет! Но ты вот только скажи мне, кто же тогда нам воду меняет!????

----------


## Денис К

> Те кто верят в Бога, пустотой его не считают. Вы называете Богом что-то явно не то, с их точки зрения.


А кем/чем они его считают?

----------


## Пако

> Две рыбки в аквариуме


Этот супер прикол адресуем БГ.

----------


## Денис К

> Две рыбки в аквариуме разбежались по разным углам и дуются отвернувшись друг от друга. Тут одна из рыбок в смятении поворачивается и подплывает к другой, а затем говорит:
> -Хорошо, я соглашусь с тобою.... Бога нет! Но ты вот только скажи мне, кто же тогда нам воду меняет!????


подобных историй можно тысячу придумать)

----------


## Денис К

> Этот супер прикол адресуем БГ.


Борису Гребенщикову?))

----------


## Пако

> Борису Гребенщикову?))


Выбор шире- куда угодно, кроме буддийского форума.

----------


## Фил

> А кем/чем они его считают?


Творцом, обладающем волей, всеблагим совершенным существом. Так что не вздумайте христианам или мусульманам сказать, что Бог это Пустота.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пако

> Борису Гребенщикову?))


Прикол доходит.

----------


## Денис К

> Творцом, обладающем волей, всеблагим совершенным существом. Так что не вздумайте христианам или мусульманам сказать, что Бог это Пустота.


Ну пустота может быть и творцом или причиной всех миров,почему нет?теоретически.Или как я написал можно это понять как изначальную мысль или ум.Вполне себе логично)))

----------


## Денис К

> Прикол доходит.


прикол-то прикол,но насколько я знаю,учителя буддизма плохо относятся к тому когда смеются над другими религиями))

----------


## Савелов Александр

Бог это просто концепция, ярлык.

*Совершенный свободен от любой концепции, ибо он постиг что есть его тело, откуда оно берется и куда исчезает. Он постиг, смысл чувств, как возникают они и как исчезают. Он постиг самкхару (ментальные структуры), как они возникают и как уходят. Он постиг природу сознания, как оно возникает и как исчезает.*

----------


## Пако

> прикол-то прикол,но насколько я знаю,учителя буддизма плохо относятся к тому когда смеются над другими религиями))


Ну, так придумайте себе наказание за сравнение буддизма с другими религиями. 
Например: с вас пост скана сутры на выбор.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну, так придумайте себе наказание за сравнение буддизма с другими религиями. 
> Например: с вас пост скана сутры на выбор.


У меня нет чувства вины))))

----------


## Пако

> У меня нет чувства вины))))


У всех нет, кто не понимает тупизну стартового вопроса.

----------


## Денис К

> У всех нет, кто не понимает тупизну стартового вопроса.


Ну так не все же просвещенные)))объяснили бы)))

----------


## Пако

> Ну так не все же просвещенные)))объяснили бы)))


Разве вы не объяснили?

----------


## Фил

> Ну пустота может быть и творцом или причиной всех миров,почему нет?теоретически.Или как я написал можно это понять как изначальную мысль или ум.Вполне себе логично)))


Не может быть причиной. Пустота пуста.

----------


## Пако

> Не может быть причиной. Пустота пуста.


Вы недооцениваете идиотизм.

----------


## Денис К

> Вы недооцениваете идиотизм.


поражает ваше высокомерие)))

----------


## Йен

> Ну пустота может быть и творцом или причиной всех миров,почему нет?теоретически.Или как я написал можно это понять как изначальную мысль или ум.Вполне себе логично)))


Не логично, в ниббане нет сознания, нет ума, нет материи, нет причин, нет следствий. Из чего миры создавать )

----------


## Пако

> поражает ваше высокомерие)))


Да, причем пресноводных дельфинов.

----------


## Денис К

> Да, причем пресноводных дельфинов.


логично учитывая мониторинг контроля популяции сусликов.

----------


## Денис К

> Не логично, в ниббане нет сознания, нет ума, нет материи, нет причин, нет следствий. Из чего миры создавать )


так я и не про ниббану)))
И не вы ли мне писали что сансара это иллюзия?На самом деле ее нет.А создана она умом и страданиями))то есть это выглядит боле логичным))))

----------


## Пако

> логично учитывая мониторинг контроля популяции сусликов.


Учитывайте контроль вместо сутр и шастр, если ваш выбор именно таков.

----------


## Денис К

> Учитывайте контроль вместо сутр и шастр, если ваш выбор именно таков.


Так а ваше мнение какое кстати насчет наличия/отсутствия Бога,души и т.д.Интересно ваше мнение.

----------


## Пако

> Так а ваше мнение какое кстати насчет наличия/отсутствия Бога,души и т.д.Интересно ваше мнение.


Так, нет только вам интересно, задавайте вопросы правильно.

----------


## Денис К

> Так, нет только вам интересно, задавайте вопросы правильно.


Хорошо.Считаете ли вы что теоретически может существовать Бог-Творец как причина происхождения миров,допустим той же сансары и нирваны?

----------


## Пако

> Хорошо.Считаете ли вы что теоретически может существовать Бог-Творец как причина происхождения миров,допустим той же сансары и нирваны?


Конечно, причем, в силу всемогущести.

----------


## Денис К

> Конечно, причем, в силу всемогущести.


Это ирония или вы серьезно?..И как можно объяснить что личность как осознающая себя субстанция не имеет место быть,тем не менее Будды и бодхисатвы представляются вполне себе конкретными персонажами?И каждое существо должно искать просветление и освобождения от сансары индивидуально несмотря на иллюзии собственного я..Даже в той же бардо тхедол если ее почитать явно прослеживается наличии духа.

----------


## Йен

У Будды и арахантов нет воззрений о каком-то постоянном "Я". Тело и ум - это совокупность безличных процессов. Называют себя "я", для удобства коммуникации. Обычный же человек цепляется за тело и ум, считая их своими, а они просто возникают из-за определенных причин, существуют какое-то время и исчезают.
Вообще, я понимаю - трудно принять знание о безличности и пустотности, ум так устроен, что ему нужна опора и он ее постоянно в чем-то ищет, и потому изобретает бога-творца, атмана, великого-ктулху и т.д. И т.п. )

----------


## Пако

> Это ирония или вы серьезно?.


Это ирония.



> .И как можно объяснить что личность как осознающая себя субстанция не имеет место быть,


Как уход инвалида из олимпийских игр с позором.

----------


## Денис К

> У Будды и арахантов нет воззрений о каком-то постоянном "Я". Тело и ум - это совокупность безличных процессов. Называют себя "я", для удобства коммуникации. Обычный же человек цепляется за тело и ум, считая их своими, а они просто возникают из-за определенных причин, существуют какое-то время и исчезают.
> Вообще, я понимаю - трудно принять знание о безличности и пустотности, ум так устроен, что ему нужна опора и он ее постоянно в чем-то ищет, и потому изобретает бога-творца, атмана, великого-ктулху и т.д. И т.п. )


Ну тем не менее они представляются отдельными сущностями,даже само значение бодхисатвы например на это намекает,"существо с пробуждённым сознанием".Существо.Плюс все-таки не всему нужно слепо верить в любой религии.Например в буддизме считалось что Земля плоская с центром в виде горы Меру и четырьмя материками на которых живут боги и демоны,при чем изначально они представлялись живыми существами из плоти и крови,так же как в индийских ведах,собственно оттуда они понятное дело и появились в буддизме,раз Будда жил в Индии и воспитывался в их традиции.Это потом как остальных религиях в связи с расширением знаний о мире представители всех религий предлагают принимать все иносказательно.

----------


## Йен

> Ну тем не менее они представляются отдельными сущностями.


Тогда Достопочтенный Анурадха отправился к Благословенному, и, поклонившись ему, сел рядом. Затем он сказал Благословенному: «Только что я находился в лесной хижине неподалёку от Благословенного. И большая группа странствующих аскетов пришла… и они сказали мне: «Друг Анурадха, если описывать Татхагату – высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений – то это следует делать в рамках одного из этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти».
Когда так было сказано, я сказал им: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату – высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений – то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти».
«Когда так было сказано, то странствующие аскеты сказали мне: «Этот монах либо новичок, недавно получивший посвящение, либо глупый и неопытный старец». И, обратившись ко мне так, они встали со своих сидений и ушли.
Тогда спустя некоторое время после того, как аскеты ушли, я подумал: «Если меня вновь будут спрашивать эти странствующие аскеты, как мне ответить, чтобы это совпадало с тем, что говорит Благословенный, чтобы не искажать слова Благословенного недействительным, чтобы ответить в соответствии с Дхаммой, так чтобы не было повода для критики моих слов у тех, кто рассуждает в согласии с Дхаммой?» [Благословенный ответил]:
«Как ты думаешь, Анурадха: форма постоянна или непостоянна?»
«Непостоянна, Учитель».
«А то, что непостоянно – то успокаивающе или болезненно?»
«Болезненно, учитель».
«И правильно ли относиться к тому, что непостоянно, болезненно, и что подвержено изменениям, таким образом: «Это моё. Я таков. Это моё «я»?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Чувство постоянно или непостоянно?»
«Непостоянно, Учитель».....
«Восприятие постоянно или непостоянно?»
«Непостоянно, Учитель».....
«Формации [ума] постоянны или непостоянны?»
«Непостоянны, Учитель».....
«Сознание постоянно или непостоянно?»
«Непостоянно, Учитель».....
«А то, что непостоянно – то успокаивающе или болезненно?»
«Болезненно, учитель».
«И правильно ли относиться к тому, что непостоянно, болезненно, и что подвержено изменениям, таким образом: «Это моё. Я таков. Это моё «я»?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Каково твоё мнение, Анурадха: считаешь ли ты Татхагатой форму?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Считаешь ли ты Татхагатой чувство?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Считаешь ли ты Татхагатой восприятие?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Считаешь ли ты Татхагатой формации?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Считаешь ли ты Татхагатой сознание?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Каково твоё мнение, Анурадха: Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата находится в форме?... Где-либо ещё, помимо формы?... В чувстве?... Где-либо ещё, помимо чувства?... В восприятии?... Где-либо ещё, помимо восприятия?... В формациях?... Где-либо ещё, помимо формаций?... В сознании?... Где-либо ещё, помимо сознания?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Каково твоё мнение, Анурадха: Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата – это форма-чувство-восприятие-формации-сознание?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата – это нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формаций, без сознания?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Итак, Анурадха, *если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни*, правильно ли будет заявлять: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату – высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений – то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений1: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти?»
«Нет, Учитель».
«Очень хорошо, Анурадха. Очень хорошо. Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания».

*Анурадха сутта*

----------


## Пако

> Ну тем не менее они представляются отдельными сущностями


Все, кроме Джобса, представляются таковыми.

----------


## Денис К

> Тогда Достопочтенный Анурадха отправился к Благословенному, и, поклонившись ему, сел рядом. Затем он сказал Благословенному: «Только что я находился в лесной хижине неподалёку от Благословенного. И большая группа странствующих аскетов пришла… и они сказали мне: «Друг Анурадха, если описывать Татхагату – высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений – то это следует делать в рамках одного из этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти».
> Когда так было сказано, я сказал им: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату – высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений – то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти».
> «Когда так было сказано, то странствующие аскеты сказали мне: «Этот монах либо новичок, недавно получивший посвящение, либо глупый и неопытный старец». ......
> 
> *Анурадха сутта*


понятно)но когда говорят таххагата имеют ввиду татхагату,когда говорят бодхисатва имеют ввиду конкретного бодхисатву.А его состояние сознания в данном случае роли не играет.Естественно я не имею ввиду некую невидимую сущность с человеческим сознанием которая бегает по мирам находясь только в одной точке единоразово.О такой упрощенной модели я и не виду речь.

----------


## Пако

> понятно)


Что именно, поделитесь прозрениями. Вероятно, что то буддийское?

----------


## Йен

> понятно)но когда говорят таххагата имеют ввиду татхагату,когда говорят бодхисатва имеют ввиду конкретного бодхисатву.


 Мы все вынуждены пользоваться терминами при коммуникации, неужели не понятно )
Только одно дело, когда используешь ярлык и при этом знаешь, что явление непостоянно и безлично и совсем другое - видеть в нем какое-то  постоянное "Я".

----------


## Денис К

> Что именно, поделитесь прозрениями. Вероятно, что то буддийское?


Нет,представляете есть еще огромное количество религий и мистических и философских учений помимо буддизма.И почти все представители уверены в абсолютной истине своего учения и в ложности остальных(буддизм не исключение).И при желании в любой религии можно найти кучу противоречий, несоответствий и недомолвок которые лишают их целостной картины,либо можно начать изучать исходя из современных научных представлений,что тоже не в пользу религий будет. .Или можно ставить себя выше других повторяя что-то что было сказано каким-либо человеком тысячи лет назади принимая эти догмы за абсолютную истину и на этом основании считать себя выше других людей)тоже вариант.

----------


## Пако

> Нет,представляете есть еще огромное количество религий


Например.

----------


## Денис К

> Например.


Например авраимические религии: иудаизм, христианство и его ответвления,в том числе неортодоксальные,эзотерического смысла,Ислам,также не единый.Различные языческие традиции разных народов в том числе с присутствием творца(индуизм и его ответвления,славянство,скандинавский эпос-нынешнее ассатру,греческие,римские мифы,Африканские традиции,и появившиеся на их основе Афро-карибские(Вуду,Сантерия и т.д.),зороастризм,тот же буддизм вобрал в себя учения тех территорий на которые приходил:бон,даосизм,шаманские верования и т.д.Египетская религия очень интересна кстати))

----------


## Денис К

> Мы все вынуждены пользоваться терминами при коммуникации, неужели не понятно )
> Только одно дело, когда используешь ярлык и при этом знаешь, что явление непостоянно и безлично и совсем другое - видеть в нем какое-то  постоянное "Я".


не знаю сейчас вот читаю статью и там цитаты из сутр,так там к бодхисатвам обращаются как к осознающим себя сущностям,им задаются вопросы они отвечают и т.д.))

----------


## Пако

> Например авраимические религии:


Вы где находитесь?

----------


## Денис К

> Вы где находитесь?


в сансаре)))

----------


## Денис К

> Нет,представляете есть еще огромное количество религий и мистических и философских учений помимо буддизма.И почти все представители уверены в абсолютной истине своего учения и в ложности остальных(буддизм не исключение).И при желании в любой религии можно найти кучу противоречий, несоответствий и недомолвок которые лишают их целостной картины,либо можно начать изучать исходя из современных научных представлений,что тоже не в пользу религий будет. .Или можно ставить себя выше других повторяя что-то что было сказано каким-либо человеком тысячи лет назади принимая эти догмы за абсолютную истину и на этом основании считать себя выше других людей)тоже вариант.


Ааа,еще хотел дополнить.Даже в буддизме так.Выходит что сутры с жизнеописанием и учением Будды,даже самые ранние, были составлены после его смерти его учениками,а записаны еще через триста лет,плюс последующие переводы-шмереводы,оригиналов не сохранилось,соответственно изначальное учение может отличаться от нынешнего догматического.Особенно учитывая что нынешние школы при том же материале понимают многие основные моменты по-разному.

----------


## Йен

> не знаю сейчас вот читаю статью и там цитаты из сутр,так там к бодхисатвам обращаются как к осознающим себя сущностям,им задаются вопросы они отвечают и т.д.))


А как к ним должны, по вашему, обращаться, как к камню что ли? И они должны быть без сознания или что? ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ааа,еще хотел дополнить.Даже в буддизме так.Выходит что сутры с жизнеописанием и учением Будды,даже самые ранние, были составлены после его смерти его учениками,а записаны еще через триста лет,плюс последующие переводы-шмереводы,оригиналов не сохранилось,соответственно изначальное учение может отличаться от нынешнего догматического.Особенно учитывая что нынешние школы при том же материале понимают многие основные моменты по-разному.


В том то и ценность живых дхармических религий, что передаётся опыт, понимания и результат. 
Текстуальная традиция вторична и служит лишь опорой передачи опыта через поколения. Естественно мировосприятие хинду 2600 лет назад сильно отличается от нынешнего. Даже больше того, отличается уже от того что было через 500 , 1000, 1500 лет после жизни Будды, отсюда напр. и наличие комментаторской, субкомментаторской традиций. При изучении текстов это важно понимать. Правильно расставлять приоритеты , так в дхармической религии первоисточником будет наставление более близкое к нашему времени, культуре, мировосприятию, ... , обьяснения современных наставников имеющих как опыт понимания о чем там в этих старинных манускриптах говорится, так и о современных представлениях о мироустройстве, классификациях в которых и которыми  живут изучающие.

----------

Кеин (16.10.2016), Савелов Александр (15.10.2016), Фил (15.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

Где догмы в нынешнем учении ?!
Эти догмы у Вас в голове и Вы настойчиво пытаетесь под них подогнать Дхарму.

----------


## Дубинин

> Где догмы в нынешнем учении ?!
> Эти догмы у Вас в голове и Вы настойчиво пытаетесь под них подогнать Дхарму.


Тем и хорош современный не аутентичный городской буддизм, что его можно практиковать по любым поводам (лелея-ли приступ фанатизма-ли, атеизма или никчемизма и бесцелизма..) и любым способом- благо интернет предоставляет на любой вкус- методы))  А то- догма- догма!!

----------

Фил (15.10.2016), Чагна Дордже (15.10.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Не нужно вводить в заблуждение людей. То что вы говорите, не имеет отношения к буддизму. Это ложные воззрения, выдуманные вами. Ниббана в буддизме - это *полное и окончательное* прекращение страданий и перерождений в самсаре. То, о чем говорите вы - это перерождение в одном из божественных миров самсары, и естественно не является ниббаной. Говорить, что после достижения ниббаны, растрачиваются благие заслуги, и существо вновь рождается в самсаре - это абсолютное не понимание ниббаны. К слову, намеренное искажение Дхаммы, может привести к рождению в аду, так что сто раз подумайте, прежде чем продолжить заниматься этим.


Уже говорил вам, что представление об аде - это ваши христианские пережитки, вероятно доставшиеся вам в наследство от вашей бабушки. Или дедушки. Не все дедушки, особенно под конец в нашей стране были атеистами) Потому не надо пугать людей адом, при этом не зная что это такое. С буддийской точки зрения. В аду _переживают_ разные состояния, хотя это и _может казаться тому, кто там находится_ вечными муками. Так происходит потому, что у него нет иного контакта или соприкасания, кроме как соприкасания (спарша) со страданием. Такова карма, которая переживается в аду. Из "Ниббедхика сутта", "Проникающее", АН 6.63:




> Монахи, намерение (Cetanāhaṃ) я называю каммой. Породив намерение, человек действует телом, речью или умом.
> И каков источник и происхождение каммы? Контакт (Phasso) является её источником и происхождением.
> И каково разнообразие каммы? Есть камма, переживаемая в аду (niraya-vedanīyaṃ). Есть камма, переживаемая в мире животных (tiracchāna-yoni-vedanīyaṃ). Есть камма, переживаемая в мире страдающих духов (petti-visaya-vedanīyaṃ). Есть камма, переживаемая в мире людей (manussa-loka-vedanīyaṃ). Есть камма, переживаемая в мире дэвов (deva-loka-vedanīyaṃ). Это называется разнообразием каммы
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


обратите внимание на слово "vedanīyaṃ". Оно переведено как "переживаемая". Но еще ближе это понять как корень "ведана" - то есть чувствуемая, вследствие контакта. Ведана как мы знаем, есть трех видов: приятное, болезненное, неопределенное. Обратите внимание так же на слово "deva-loka-vedanīyaṃ" - это одно из названий страны Сукхавати или "рая" в вашем христианском мировоззрении  :Smilie: . Это Дэвалока, обитель дэва. Те, кто там находятся испытывают приятные (сукха-ведана) состояния, в противоположность тех, кто находится в ваших любимых нижних мирах. Но тоже, увы, временно.       

вот оригинальный текст этого фрагмента, на латинице:




> Cetanāhaṃ, bhikkhave, kammaṃ vadāmi. Cetayitvā kammaṃ karoti: kāyena, vācāya, manasā. 
> 
> Katamo ca, bhikkhave, kammānaṃ nidāna-sambhavo? Phasso, bhikkhave, kammānaṃ nidāna-sambhavo.
> 
> Katamā ca, bhikkhave, kammānaṃ vemattatā? Atthi, bhikkhave, kammaṃ niraya-vedanīyaṃ, atthi kammaṃ tiracchāna-yoni-vedanīyaṃ, 
> 
> atthi kammaṃ petti-visaya-vedanīyaṃ, atthi kammaṃ manussa-loka-vedanīyaṃ, atthi kammaṃ deva-loka-vedanīyaṃ. Ayaṃ vuccati, 
> 
> bhikkhave, kammānaṃ vemattatā. 
> ...


Искренне сочувствую, что форум Кураева закрыли. Вернее, переименовали, так как он наконец отрекся от него. Теперь форум не связан с его именем.

----------


## Фридегар

Кстати, контакт это не только источник и происхождение каммы, как сказано в тексте, но и её исчерпание, которое тоже происходит только через контакт. Как сказано в другой сутте. 




> Ниббана в буддизме - это *полное и окончательное* прекращение страданий и перерождений в самсаре.


Согласен. Но и вы согласитесь с тем, что вы не помните совершенно подробности своих прошлых жизней. Так или нет? То есть, получается, что даже ваша прошлая жизнь - это "полное и окончательное прекращение" - прекращение всего сознательного. Не только страдания. Нирвана - то же самое, только в больших масштабах. Понимаете ли вы, что нирвана - это следствие нескольких жизней? Суммарный опыт нескольких жизней. 

Когда приходит срок, несколько жизней складываются в одну. В одну общую картину. 
Вот точно так же и относительно нирваны. Только в большем масштабе. 
Несколько нирванических периодов складываются в еще большую картину.
И так - до бесконечности. В своем росте, развитии. С периодами отдыха. 

Мы уже множество раз переживали эти состояния как периоды. 
Но никогда они не повторятся качественно. Всегда будут другими.    

посмотрите последние фото космоса. Триллионы галактик, подобных нашей или значительно больше. 
А это чьи-то жизненные проявления...
А есть еще темная материя.

----------


## Йен

:Facepalm:

----------

Антарадхана (15.10.2016), Савелов Александр (15.10.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Объясню.Если сансара появилась из-за страданий и остальных пороков,цитата "когда появились страдания появилась и сансара"то что было до нее?


Сансара появляется не из-за пороков, но по причине потребности снова жить, которая ощущается как страдание. Пусть в мало-малейшем сначала масштабе. Эта потребность порождает первые санкхара (волевые действия). Снова появляется хотение жить. Тогда как в нирване эта потребность отсутствовала, её не было. Воля полностью не действовала и не хотела. Потому, что тот (точнее, _то_), кто находится в нирване полностью удовлетворен (или полностью удовлетворено). У него нет потребностей, а следовательно нет и страданий. Но так не может быть вечно. Вечно только течение жизни вообще.  




> Чьи страдания должны были появиться чтобы появилась сансара?


Это обычное заблуждение, ведущее к завязанию в невежестве относительно своего "я". В буддизме не принято так задавать вопрос, если это можно так сказать. Спрашивают так: "что является необходимым условием для возникновения страдания?" - ответ смотрите выше (как я это понимаю, конечно). Нет чего-то такого постоянного, что можно назвать "я" в нашем нынешнем состоянии. Только дхамма в её изначальном понимании. Дхамма - это моментальное состояние, которое больше не повторяется. И которое никак не связано с предыдущими моментами ... это отдельный разговор.    




> Должен быть объест - субъект который эти страдания может теоретически испытывать чтобы она появилась..Или "Никакой самсары и никакой нирваны никогда не было (отдельно друг от друга). Была нерождённая Единая Природа, охватыающая все три времени и все проявления, создавшая иллюзию самсары и нирваны."что это за единая природа которая родила мир(вселенную?)с ее страданиями,как-то на христианскую теорию похоже)


"Единая природа" - это и есть нирвана, но "с точки зрения" того, кто в ней уже пребывает. В нирване нет разделения на субъект-объект. Там все единое. Одно единое состояние. С нашей же точки зрения, в нашем нынешнем состоянии нужен субъект, чтобы определить нирвану как-то, чтобы хоть как-то это понять.

----------


## Денис К

> Где догмы в нынешнем учении ?!
> Эти догмы у Вас в голове и Вы настойчиво пытаетесь под них подогнать Дхарму.


Ну как это нет?В буддизме для практики нужно принимать некие вещи за непреложный факт,это ли ни есть догма?Допустим наличие своих перерождений(реинкарнации)в сансаре,само устройство сансары с ее шестью мирами,наличии нирваны,наличии кармы,те вещи которые ты не можешь проверить,и тебе в них нужно только поверить.Или четыре благородные истины и восьмеричный путь,(часть из них конечно уже поддаются анализу).Изначально вообще повторяются путь Будды,то есть делается то что делал он для обретения просветленности,и что завещал делать,нет конечно можно делать шаг влево шаг вправо,но это то что вы идёте по неширокому мосту и можете немного передвигаться в ширину,но идти должны все-равно вперёд,а вы убеждаете что нет догм)и догмы я имел ввиду не в негативном смысле))

----------


## Денис К

> А как к ним должны, по вашему, обращаться, как к камню что ли? И они должны быть без сознания или что? ))


Ну по вашим словам да,они должны быть без сознания)))

----------


## Денис К

[QUOTE=Фридегар;770906]Сансара появляется не из-за пороков, но по причине потребности снова жить, которая ощущается как страдание. Пусть в мало-малейшем сначала масштабе. Эта потребность порождает первые санкхара (волевые действия). Снова появляется хотение жить. Тогда как в нирване эта потребность отсутствовала, её не было. Воля полностью не действовала и не хотела. Потому, что тот (точнее, _то_), кто находится в нирване полностью удовлетворен (или полностью удовлетворено). У него нет потребностей, а следовательно нет и страданий. Но так не может быть вечно. Вечно только течение жизни вообще.  

Ну так все равно есть личностное разделение)тот кто в нирване тот кто не в нирване,спасаем живых существ.Если все одно то и спасти освободиться можно было сразу всем и разом,а если каждый должен сделать это для себя то не это ли личностные разделения?..И Если изначально Сансара появилась из-за страданий,хорошо,что это за страдания,если Сансары мира страданий не было?

----------


## Денис К

Вообще слова Будды нужно сравнивать в контексте того мира в котором он учил,и смотреть на тех людей которых он учил.Реинкарнация,мир богов,демонов и Т.д.не Будда придумал,он вписал это в свою концепцию так как они были привычны для людей,этих миров вообще может не быть(особенно если учитывать что они сначала считались вполне себя ребятами из плоти и крови),либо это вписали уже его ученики)либо эти миры находятся внутри человеческого сознания с психологической точки зрения,поэтому их и кто-то видит в медитации)также и с некоторыми другими вещами))

----------


## Фридегар

> Ну так все равно есть личностное разделение)


Не спешите с обобщениями. И вообще не спешите. Просто больше учитесь. Нирвана - это прекращение существования (атта-бхава) вообще. Это прекращение какого бы то ни было "я", которое отделено от всего остального. Полное слияние с Единым. Так происходит потому, что исчезает страдание. Вернее, тот, кто достигает нирваны уничтожил сознательно все причины страдания. ... Когда страдание снова появляется - начинается и новое атта-бхава, или личностное существование. Но это уже совершенно новое личностное существование. Это и есть начало новой сансары

----------


## Йен

> Ну по вашим словам да,они должны быть без сознания)))


Есть ниббана при жизни, когда тело и ум еще остаются и есть посмертная ниббана, когда кхандхи прекращаются. В общем, изучайте учение, а то мы с вами на разных языках разговариваем )

----------


## Йен

> Вообще слова Будды нужно сравнивать в контексте того мира в котором он учил,и смотреть на тех людей которых он учил.Реинкарнация,мир богов,демонов и Т.д.не Будда придумал,он вписал это в свою концепцию так как они были привычны для людей,этих миров вообще может не быть(особенно если учитывать что они сначала считались вполне себя ребятами из плоти и крови),либо это вписали уже его ученики)либо эти миры находятся внутри человеческого сознания с психологической точки зрения,поэтому их и кто-то видит в медитации)также и с некоторыми другими вещами))


Будда все это пережил на опыте и рассказал об этом, указав Путь, идя по которому можно получить такой же опыт.

----------


## Фридегар

Будда говорит, что пока он не понял окончательно, что такое скандхи - он не говорил, что полностью пробудился:




> «Монахи, есть эти пять совокупностей, подверженных цеплянию. Какие пять?
> 
>     форма как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию
>     чувство как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию
>     восприятие как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию
>     формации [ума] как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию
>     сознание как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию
> 
> Покуда я напрямую не познал в соответствии с действительностью эти пять совокупностей, подверженных цеплянию, в четырёх фазах, я не заявлял о том, что пробудился ... 
> ...


одно из основных понятий. Нирвана - это уже потом, на основе этого. Базового. Того, что каждый из нас считает своим "я". И не может не считать, что бы при этом ни говорил.

----------


## Йен

> Не спешите с обобщениями. И вообще не спешите. Просто больше учитесь. Нирвана - это прекращение существования (атта-бхава) вообще. Это прекращение какого бы то ни было "я", которое отделено от всего остального. Полное слияние с Единым. Так происходит потому, что исчезает страдание. Вернее, тот, кто достигает нирваны уничтожил сознательно все причины страдания. ... Когда страдание снова появляется - начинается и новое атта-бхава, или личностное существование. Но это уже совершенно новое личностное существование. Это и есть начало новой сансары


Ниббаны некому достигать, освобожденный свободен от воззрений о Я. В ниббане накаких страданий появиться снова не может, как и нового Я. Завязывайте людям мозги пудрить, новички итак в сомнениях.

----------


## Денис К

> Есть ниббана при жизни, когда тело и ум еще остаются и есть посмертная ниббана, когда кхандхи прекращаются. В общем, изучайте учение, а то мы с вами на разных языках разговариваем )


ну так мы про бодхисатв,а они уже после смерти получается)то есть и сознания не должно быть.

----------


## Денис К

> Ниббаны некому достигать, освобожденный свободен от воззрений о Я. В ниббане накаких страданий появиться снова не может, как и нового Я. Завязывайте людям мозги пудрить, новички итак в сомнениях.


то есть существует одно общие сознание,ум,состояние.ложно поделившиеся на части,чем создавшую сансару с ее страданиями и представившее свою собственную идентичность.так по вашему или я опять ни так понял.

----------


## Йен

> то есть существует одно общие сознание,ум,состояние.ложно поделившиеся на части,чем создавшую сансару с ее страданиями и представившее свою собственную идентичность.так по вашему или я опять ни так понял.


Я вообще не понял, что вы сейчас написали ))
Погуглите книгу Валпола Рахула "Чему учил Будда" и почитайте.
(Вот нашел  http://dharma.the-serial.ru/books/va...chil_budda.doc)

----------


## Йен

> ну так мы про бодхисатв,а они уже после смерти получается)то есть и сознания не должно быть.


Про махаянских бодхисаттв у буддистов Махаяны спрашивайте, мне изучения Тхеравады пока хватает )

----------


## Денис К

> Я вообще не понял, что вы сейчас написали ))
> Погуглите книгу Валпола Рахула "Чему учил Будда" и почитайте.


И мне не понятно)))))

----------


## Фил

> Ну как это нет?В буддизме для практики нужно принимать некие вещи за непреложный факт,это ли ни есть догма?Допустим наличие своих перерождений(реинкарнации)в сансаре,само устройство сансары с ее шестью мирами,наличии нирваны,наличии кармы,те вещи которые ты не можешь проверить,и тебе в них нужно только поверить.Или четыре благородные истины и восьмеричный путь,(часть из них конечно уже поддаются анализу).Изначально вообще повторяются путь Будды,то есть делается то что делал он для обретения просветленности,и что завещал делать,нет конечно можно делать шаг влево шаг вправо,но это то что вы идёте по неширокому мосту и можете немного передвигаться в ширину,но идти должны все-равно вперёд,а вы убеждаете что нет догм)и догмы я имел ввиду не в негативном смысле))


Давайте начнем с трилакшаны: аничча-анатта-дукка

Что здесь догма?

----------


## Дубинин

> Давайте начнем с трилакшаны: аничча-анатта-дукка
> 
> Что здесь догма?


Догма- это вместо картошки- есть сахар (всё равно углеводы), вместо вина- спирт (всё равно пьянит).. Это к тому, что гармоничное плавание в одушевлении- постоянстве- блаженстве (вовремя оставленные и принятые)- есть искусство которое даже в старости большинству не даётся. А вот асоциальное выпадение в (бездушье-нецеплючесть-безнадёжность)- есть крайность религиозного эктремизма вызванного животным следованиям идеи, что вот наконец "урвал лучшую долю"- и умнеё и целепологатистей- ничего нет.

----------

Мяснов (16.10.2016), Чагна Дордже (15.10.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> С буддийской точки зрения. В аду _переживают_ разные состояния


Нет, с буддийской точки зрения, в аду переживают исключительно дуккху разной интенсивности.




> Это Дэвалока, обитель дэва. Те, кто там находятся испытывают приятные (сукха-ведана) состояния


К чему вы это написали? Я вроде этого нигде не отрицал.




> Кстати, контакт это не только источник и происхождение каммы, как сказано в тексте, но и её исчерпание, которое тоже происходит только через контакт.


Камму в буддизме невозможно *исчерпать*. Это не буддийское воззрение.




> Нирвана - это прекращение существования (атта-бхава) вообще. Это прекращение какого бы то ни было "я", которое отделено от всего остального. Полное слияние с Единым. Так происходит потому, что исчезает страдание. Вернее, тот, кто достигает нирваны уничтожил сознательно все причины страдания. ... Когда страдание снова появляется - начинается и новое атта-бхава, или личностное существование. Но это уже совершенно новое личностное существование. Это и есть начало новой сансары


В буддизме нет никакой атта-бхавы. И после ниббаны, не возникает никакого нового существования и "новой самсары".

Остальные ваши перлы даже комментировать не буду, ибо совсем уж шизофазия. И заканчивали бы вы уже свои фантазии за буддизм выдавать, вам это регулярно на разных форумах говорят, задумались бы - отчего так.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вообще слова Будды нужно сравнивать в контексте того мира в котором он учил,и смотреть на тех людей которых он учил.Реинкарнация,мир богов,демонов и Т.д.не Будда придумал,он вписал это в свою концепцию так как они были привычны для людей,этих миров вообще может не быть(особенно если учитывать что они сначала считались вполне себя ребятами из плоти и крови),либо это вписали уже его ученики)либо эти миры находятся внутри человеческого сознания с психологической точки зрения,поэтому их и кто-то видит в медитации)также и с некоторыми другими вещами))


Это просто бытовой материалист в вас говорит  :Wink:  Но материализм - это ущербная идеология, потому что учитывает лишь материальную сторону жизни, считая ее альфой и омегой, втискивая в это прокрустово ложе, все что выходит за рамки такого мировоззрения, а то что никак не втискивается в этот, суженый шорами взгляд, просто отбрасывает.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще слова Будды нужно сравнивать в контексте того мира в котором он учил,и смотреть на тех людей которых он учил.Реинкарнация, мир *богов*,демонов и Т.д.не Будда придумал,он вписал это в свою концепцию так как они были привычны для людей,этих миров вообще может не быть(*особенно если учитывать что они сначала считались вполне себя ребятами из плоти и крови*),либо это вписали уже его ученики)либо эти миры находятся внутри человеческого сознания с психологической точки зрения,поэтому их и кто-то видит в медитации)также и с некоторыми другими вещами))


Второй раз уже это пишете. 
Но судя по всему это не так. Название, которое используется на языках индий, говорит скорее об обратном:

_дэва(с\х\о) дэви_ = сияющий сияющая \ светящийся светящаяся...

(кстати, слово родственное с именем, которое в русском принято произносить _Зевс_ и неимеет никакого отношения к русскому _дева_)

----------


## Денис К

> Давайте начнем с трилакшаны: аничча-анатта-дукка
> 
> Что здесь догма?


Хорошо,но я никто,и не претендую на знание истины,может быть так-может не так,я не знаю.напиши лишь свое мнение..Догма-факт не требующий доказательств и считающийся истинным априори.Разберем аничча-анатта-дукка.Аничча это непостоянство,это в принципе мы можем наблюдать изучая вселенную.и живя на Земле,для людей подвергается проверке,то есть не догма.Но..также утверждается что есть сфера которая не подвержена этому закону(нирвана).То есть это уже не всеобщий закон бытия всех сфер получается..Дальше анатта.Здесь уже нужно принимать за факт,потому что как бы вы не пытались это понять,до конца находясь в человеческом теле вы этого не сможете,можно себя убедить в этом,и изображать что вы понимаете,но когда вы возвратитесь из медитации вы будете тем самым Петром Ивановым,этот факт можно рассматривать как самовнушение.А если с материалистической позиции игру сознания.Будда когда не медитировал был человеком в трехмерном мире))..Дукха.Ну тут тоже не догма,страдание в мире есть,это факт,но в буддизме как я понял страдание это не только страдание а вообще все что может к нему привести,желания,страсти,любовь и т.д..Есть страдание - есть,если еще что-то кроме страданий в мире.ДА.Если принимать мир как только страдание то это догма......Также как я написал это наличие кармы,сансары и т.д.

----------


## Денис К

> Это просто бытовой материалист в вас говорит  Но материализм - это ущербная идеология, потому что учитывает лишь материальную сторону жизни, считая ее альфой и омегой, втискивая в это прокрустово ложе, все что выходит за рамки такого мировоззрения, а то что никак не втискивается в этот, суженый шорами взгляд, просто отбрасывает.


Да нет,я так раз не ограничен в этом смысле.Может быть может не быть)Контакты людей с этим миром могут быть объективными,а могут быть субъективными переживаниями мозга.Я считаю что может быть и так и так.

----------


## Денис К

> Второй раз уже это пишете. 
> Но судя по всему это не так. Название, которое используется на языках индий, говорит скорее об обратном:
> 
> _дэва(с\х\о) дэви_ = сияющий сияющая \ светящийся светящаяся...
> 
> (кстати, слово родственное с именем, которое в русском принято произносить _Зевс_ и неимеет никакого отношения к русскому _дева_)


Ну пока никто не опровергнул здесь))Я ждал)))..Если читать некоторые буддийские или индийские тексты можно увидеть что эти демоны(и не только они) пересекаются с людьми,убивают их,и всячески вредят,их можно убить,у них есть физическое тело,которое можно уничтожить что собственно некоторые святые и боги и делали и т.д.и т.п.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну пока никто не опровергнул здесь))Я ждал)))..Если читать некоторые буддийские или индийские тексты можно увидеть что эти демоны(и не только они) пересекаются с людьми,убивают их,и всячески вредят,их можно убить,у них есть физическое тело,которое можно уничтожить что собственно некоторые святые и боги и делали и т.д.и т.п.


Если с богами ясно,  так *дэвас*  переводят.
То кого Вы обозначаете словом _демоны_ ?

Мифология хинду довольно разнообразная и хорошо сохранилась до наших дней, так напр. Индру и подобных  никак демоном не назовёшь.

Но если Вы о всяких якшах, ракшасах и прочей нелюди, то в древние времена пришлые арьяс(арьи) напр. и местное аборигенное население Индостана человеками не считали и эта для них нелюдь вполне была из плоти и крови. Но это не дэвас (боги).

А разговор то у Вас ведётся о дэвас (богах).

----------


## Денис К

> Если с богами ясно,  так *дэвас*  переводят.
> То кого Вы обозначаете словом _демоны_ ?
> 
> Мифология хинду довольно разнообразная и хорошо сохранилась до наших дней, так напр. Индру и подобных  никак демоном не назовёшь.
> 
> Но если Вы о всяких якшах, ракшасах и прочей нелюди, то в древние времена пришлые арьяс(арьи) напр. местное аборигенное население человеками не считали и эта для них нелюдь вполне была из плоти и крови. Но это не дэвас (боги).
> 
> А разговор то у Вас ведётся о дэвас (богах).


Ну в буддизме вроде как демонов асурами называют,нет?Я к тому что раньше считалось что с этими существами можно повстречаться физически,они там людей утаскивали и т.д.и т.п.В буддизме и Земля считалось плоской с горой Меру в центре(если не ошибаюсь),но это же никто не воспринимает буквально,а между тем все эти истории на момент появления предлагалось воспринимать именно так.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну в буддизме вроде как демонов асурами называют,нет?Я к тому что раньше считалось что с этими существами можно повстречаться физически,они там людей утаскивали и т.д.и т.п.В буддизме и Земля считалось плоской с горой Меру в центре(если не ошибаюсь),но это же никто не воспринимает буквально,а между тем все эти истории на момент появления предлагалось воспринимать именно так.


Нет.
Асуры класс существ более выше по положению(переживаемому счастью) чем люди, но  уступают в этом дэвас(богам) изза своей склонности к распрям и раздорам.
Демонами насколько понимаю можно назвать различных существ относящихся к так называемым претам, что переводят _голодные духи_ , вот к ним якши, ракшасы и прочая нелюдь относится )

Современное же понятие Земля в глубокой древности отсутствовало.  Как отсутствовали и география, космология, физика и т.п. Совершенно другое мировосприятие. 

В буддизме воспринимается то, что человек может воспринять, что соответствует его опыту и пониманию и что может практически применить для тех целей к которым стремится и к осуществлению которых в буддизме есть методы.  Остальное же просто можно отложить в сторону : )

Более важно понять зачем конкретному человеку буддизм, каковы у человека цели и есть ли реализация этих целей в буддизме.

----------


## Фил

> Хорошо,но я никто,и не претендую на знание истины,может быть так-может не так,я не знаю.напиши лишь свое мнение..Догма-факт не требующий доказательств и считающийся истинным априори.Разберем аничча-анатта-дукка.Аничча это непостоянство,это в принципе мы можем наблюдать изучая вселенную.и живя на Земле,для людей подвергается проверке,то есть не догма.Но..также утверждается что есть сфера которая не подвержена этому закону(нирвана).То есть это уже не всеобщий закон бытия всех сфер получается..Дальше анатта.Здесь уже нужно принимать за факт,потому что как бы вы не пытались это понять,до конца находясь в человеческом теле вы этого не сможете,можно себя убедить в этом,и изображать что вы понимаете,но когда вы возвратитесь из медитации вы будете тем самым Петром Ивановым,этот факт можно рассматривать как самовнушение.А если с материалистической позиции игру сознания.Будда когда не медитировал был человеком в трехмерном мире))..Дукха.Ну тут тоже не догма,страдание в мире есть,это факт,но в буддизме как я понял страдание это не только страдание а вообще все что может к нему привести,желания,страсти,любовь и т.д..Есть страдание - есть,если еще что-то кроме страданий в мире.ДА.Если принимать мир как только страдание то это догма......Также как я написал это наличие кармы,сансары и т.д.


С аничча вопросов нет, хорошо, откладываем.
Анатта - поищите про "корабль Тесея" и подумайте, тот ли это Петр Иванович, потому я вижу, Вы не задумывались над этим.

Дукха - это взаимодействие, вследствие которого происходит изменения (аничча, анатта).
Что есть не дукха?

Все звенья трилакшаны связаны и воспринимать их надо одновременно. Это фундамент.

----------


## Фил

> Ну в буддизме вроде как демонов асурами называют,нет?Я к тому что раньше считалось что с этими существами можно повстречаться физически,они там людей утаскивали и т.д.и т.п.В буддизме и Земля считалось плоской с горой Меру в центре(если не ошибаюсь),но это же никто не воспринимает буквально,а между тем все эти истории на момент появления предлагалось воспринимать именно так.


читать тексты надо учитывая культурно-исторический контекст и пользуясь герменевтикой.
Иначе будет смотрю в книгу, вижу фигу.

Информация то не в горе Меру и рыбе на 5000 км!

----------

Кеин (16.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Хорошо,но я никто,и не претендую на знание истины,может быть так-может не так,я не знаю.напиши лишь свое мнение..Догма-факт не требующий доказательств и считающийся истинным априори.Разберем аничча-анатта-дукка.Аничча это непостоянство,это в принципе мы можем наблюдать изучая вселенную.и живя на Земле,для людей подвергается проверке,то есть не догма.Но..также утверждается что есть сфера которая не подвержена этому закону(нирвана).То есть это уже не всеобщий закон бытия всех сфер получается..Дальше анатта.Здесь уже нужно принимать за факт,потому что как бы вы не пытались это понять,до конца находясь в человеческом теле вы этого не сможете,можно себя убедить в этом,и изображать что вы понимаете,но когда вы возвратитесь из медитации вы будете тем самым Петром Ивановым,этот факт можно рассматривать как самовнушение.А если с материалистической позиции игру сознания.Будда когда не медитировал был человеком в трехмерном мире))..Дукха.Ну тут тоже не догма,страдание в мире есть,это факт,но в буддизме как я понял страдание это не только страдание а вообще все что может к нему привести,желания,страсти,любовь и т.д..Есть страдание - есть,если еще что-то кроме страданий в мире.ДА.Если принимать мир как только страдание то это догма......Также как я написал это наличие кармы,сансары и т.д.


Вы здесь несколько поверхностны. Буддейцы весьма искушённые люди. Принцип Непостоянство- например очень многогранен, это и чисто практическое переживание грубого (концептуального) непостоянства, так и тонкого- имеющего следствием- сильное изменение психики- в виде отсутствия надежд и эмоций с ними связанных.  Рассматривается способ ложного переживания мира в виде "статических концепций"- хотя воспринимаемо только изменение (неизменное не существует для восприятия)- эти вещи вполне конкретны.
Также Анната- бездушность, вполне познаётся как концептуально, так и прямо- например сколько бы вы кого не трогали- вы никогда не переживёте ничего кроме ощущений собственной кожи, также не увидите ничего кроме ощущений собственных глаз которые мозг сделает картинкой, короче при анализе- все внешние феномены станут "бездушны"- сделанны из переживаний вашего тела и субъективных видений- так-же и при анализе ощущений себя- себя не найдёте (это сложнее чуть) (крышу тревожит сильно и навсегда)))
Дуккха есть вообще не способность в мире никого, существовать "удовлетворённым"- т.е. существование возможно только в недостатке чего-то- иначе нет повода существовать..
Буддейцы хитрые- их на кривой кобыле не объедешь..
(вот нужна ли при этих знаниях и практиках- нирвана- как крайнее воплощение избавления от выше изложенного или хватит гармонии- это другой вопрос)))

----------

Мяснов (16.10.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Ну в буддизме вроде как демонов асурами называют,нет?Я к тому что раньше считалось что с этими существами можно повстречаться физически,они там людей утаскивали и т.д.и т.п.В буддизме и Земля считалось плоской с горой Меру в центре(если не ошибаюсь),но это же никто не воспринимает буквально,а между тем все эти истории на момент появления предлагалось воспринимать именно так.


Демоны есть разные в мифологии. Есть и дэвы-демоны (Мара и многие обитатели шестых небес сферы Камадату попадают под эту категорию),и небесные якши-демоны и т.д. В этом плане "демон" - скорее обозначение намерений к людям, а не какой-то класс существ.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Анатма это просто отсутствие независимого существования.

----------

Дубинин (15.10.2016), Фил (15.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

Нирвана нужна для завершенности, гармонии.
Это последний кусочек паззла.
Устойчивая ступень тональности.

----------


## Фил

> Догма- это вместо картошки- есть сахар (всё равно углеводы), вместо вина- спирт (всё равно пьянит).. Это к тому, что гармоничное плавание в одушевлении- постоянстве- блаженстве (вовремя оставленные и принятые)- есть искусство которое даже в старости большинству не даётся. А вот асоциальное выпадение в (бездушье-нецеплючесть-безнадёжность)- есть крайность религиозного эктремизма вызванного животным следованиям идеи, что вот наконец "урвал лучшую долю"- и умнеё и целепологатистей- ничего нет.


Да нет, выпадение - это крайность какая-то.

----------

Дубинин (15.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Анатма это просто отсутствие независимого существования.


Куда входит : "отсутствие существования  со стороны объекта"- огромный пласт медитаций в Гелуг например на эту тему (Тхеравадинский подход рассматривать только 12-и членку- я знаю)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Куда входит : "отсутствие существования  со стороны объекта"- огромный пласт медитаций в Гелуг например на эту тему (Тхеравадинский подход рассматривать только 12-и членку- я знаю)


Ктото из известных както так сказал:
-Индусы практиковали каждый по одному методу и достигали успеха в тысячи постижениях. Тибетцы же пытаются практиковать тысячу методов и не достигают успеха ни в одном постижении.

Сказано гдето в 11в., но имхо, до сих пор актуально : )

----------

Фил (15.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ктото из известных както так сказал:
> -Индусы практиковали каждый по одному методу и достигали успеха в тысячи постижениях. Тибетцы же пытаются практиковать тысячу методов и не достигают успеха не в одном постижении.
> 
> Сказано гдето в 11в., но имхо, до сих пор актуально : )


А "кагью"- то в профиле - не жмёт? (а то к Топперу..)))

----------

Шавырин (16.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А "кагью"- то в профиле - не жмёт? 
> (а то к Топперу..)))


Наставления Атиши(коего процитировал) передаются и в кагью )

(а чё  у протестантов делать то буду, азм же закоренелый традиционалист и ортодокс)))

----------

Дубинин (15.10.2016), Шавырин (16.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да нет, выпадение - это крайность какая-то.


То что я читал, о тех, кого в Тхераваде вплоть до современности считают Арахантами: сии существа - не способны существовать вне общины и из социума выведены безвозвратно (что отраженно в сутрах даже (о " не выживающих" вне общины "достигших"..)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ну в буддизме вроде как демонов асурами называют,нет?


Асуры - это дэвы мира Таватимсы, которые подняли мятеж и были изгнаны на Землю. Этот протомиф, о противостоянии на небесах, и изгнании группы восставших, есть практически во всех человеческих культурах, что говорит о его древности. Демонами их называют, в переносном смысле слова, потому что они редиски, обладающие омрачениями вроде зависти, злости и т.п. не соответствующими миру Таватимсы. Но это не значит, что все они злые, какие-то просто попали под раздачу, за то что состояли в группировке. И поэтому их контакты с дэвами Таватимсы не прерывались полностью, некоторым из них было дозволено вернуться в мир Таватимсы, и даже там династические браки у них были между дэвами и асурами. 

Дэвов нельзя убить, и поэтому в их мире нет войн в человеческом понимании. Когда дэва рождается, он имеет развитое сознание, не требующее развития, вроде детства в мире людей, он имеет ту или иную мощь в виде разных божественных способностей, и силу сияния своего тела, в зависимости от заслуг, накопленных в прошлой жизни, он знает длительность своего жизненного срока, и помнит прошлую жизнь.




> Я к тому что раньше считалось что с этими существами можно повстречаться физически,они там людей утаскивали и т.д.и т.п.


Можно, развив иддхи божественного глаза видеть их, а развив способность божественного слуха слышать их. Но также они могут делать свои тела видимыми для людей и вступать в контакт с людьми по своему желанию.

----------


## Антарадхана

> То что я читал, о тех, кого в Тхераваде вплоть до современности считают Арахантами: сии существа - не способны существовать вне общины и из социума выведены безвозвратно (что отраженно в сутрах даже (о " не выживающих" вне общины "достигших"..)


Что вы считаете безвозвратным выходом из социума? Они прекращают заниматься всякими мирскими штуками, вроде семейной жизни, строгания детей, рубилова бабла, т.к. не имеют более всяких иллюзорных мотиваций. Но Сангха взаимодействует с социумом, они наставляют монахов и мирян Дхамме. Собственно это единственная мотивация для них.

----------


## Денис К

> С аничча вопросов нет, хорошо, откладываем.
> Анатта - поищите про "корабль Тесея" и подумайте, тот ли это Петр Иванович, потому я вижу, Вы не задумывались над этим.
> 
> Дукха - это взаимодействие, вследствие которого происходит изменения (аничча, анатта).
> Что есть не дукха?
> 
> Все звенья трилакшаны связаны и воспринимать их надо одновременно. Это фундамент.


Как уже отметили я понимаю эти постулаты поверхностно,так как не занимался их изучением месяцы-года))..Нет,Петр Иванович тот же,просто с расширенным состоянием сознания.Также он себя будет осозновать в физическом теле,он помнит свою нынешнюю жизнь,ему нужно будет есть и т.д.и т.п.Видел я монахов(лам тибетского буддизма),общался с ними такие же люди,но с другими приоритетами в голове.Вот и все.Мне не хочется с вами спорить и что-то доказывать(по причинам которые я писал выше),но я воспринимаю это как самовнушение.Человек читает сутры и работы разных уважаемых в рамках традиции людей,имеет некую цель(например понять что нет индивидуального сознания),и соответственно идет к своей цели.Вы можете не соглашаться со мной....И кстати если бы Будда принимал все навязанные ему стереотипы и догмы своего времени не было бы никакого буддизма))

----------


## Денис К

> Асуры - это дэвы мира Таватимсы, которые подняли мятеж и были изгнаны на Землю. Этот протомиф, о противостоянии на небесах, и изгнании группы восставших, есть практически во всех человеческих культурах, что говорит о его древности. Демонами их называют, в переносном смысле слова, потому что они редиски, обладающие омрачениями вроде зависти, злости и т.п. не соответствующими миру Таватимсы. Но это не значит, что все они злые, какие-то просто попали под раздачу, за то что состояли в группировке. И поэтому их контакты с дэвами Таватимсы не прерывались полностью, некоторым из них было дозволено вернуться в мир Таватимсы, и даже там династические браки у них были между дэвами и асурами. 
> 
> Дэвов нельзя убить, и поэтому в их мире нет войн в человеческом понимании. Когда дэва рождается, он имеет развитое сознание, не требующее развития, вроде детства в мире людей, он имеет ту или иную мощь в виде разных божественных способностей, и силу сияния своего тела, в зависимости от заслуг, накопленных в прошлой жизни, он знает длительность своего жизненного срока, и помнит прошлую жизнь.
> 
> 
> 
> Можно, развив иддхи божественного глаза видеть их, а развив способность божественного слуха слышать их. Но также они могут делать свои тела видимыми для людей и вступать в контакт с людьми по своему желанию.


Ну это сказки какие-то.

----------


## Денис К

> Вы здесь несколько поверхностны. Буддейцы весьма искушённые люди. Принцип Непостоянство- например очень многогранен, это и чисто практическое переживание грубого (концептуального) непостоянства, так и тонкого- имеющего следствием- сильное изменение психики- в виде отсутствия надежд и эмоций с ними связанных.  Рассматривается способ ложного переживания мира в виде "статических концепций"- хотя воспринимаемо только изменение (неизменное не существует для восприятия)- эти вещи вполне конкретны.
> Также Анната- бездушность, вполне познаётся как концептуально, так и прямо- например сколько бы вы кого не трогали- вы никогда не переживёте ничего кроме ощущений собственной кожи, также не увидите ничего кроме ощущений собственных глаз которые мозг сделает картинкой, короче при анализе- все внешние феномены станут "бездушны"- сделанны из переживаний вашего тела и субъективных видений- так-же и при анализе ощущений себя- себя не найдёте (это сложнее чуть) (крышу тревожит сильно и навсегда)))
> Дуккха есть вообще не способность в мире никого, существовать "удовлетворённым"- т.е. существование возможно только в недостатке чего-то- иначе нет повода существовать..
> Буддейцы хитрые- их на кривой кобыле не объедешь..
> (вот нужна ли при этих знаниях и практиках- нирвана- как крайнее воплощение избавления от выше изложенного или хватит гармонии- это другой вопрос)))


"Дуккха есть вообще не способность в мире никого, существовать "удовлетворённым"- т.е. существование возможно только в недостатке чего-то- иначе нет повода существовать.." приведите примеры.

----------


## Денис К

> читать тексты надо учитывая культурно-исторический контекст и пользуясь герменевтикой.
> Иначе будет смотрю в книгу, вижу фигу.
> 
> Информация то не в горе Меру и рыбе на 5000 км!


да нет,на самом деле это имеет значение.Если просветленный(не про Будду,а в целом любой религии касаемся)знает тайны вселенной но не знает законов природы,и элементарного устройства мира в котором он проживает,нуу возникают вопросы)))

----------


## Денис К

> Асуры - это дэвы мира Таватимсы, которые подняли мятеж и были изгнаны на Землю. Этот протомиф, о противостоянии на небесах, и изгнании группы восставших, есть практически во всех человеческих культурах, что говорит о его древности. Демонами их называют, в переносном смысле слова, потому что они редиски, обладающие омрачениями вроде зависти, злости и т.п. не соответствующими миру Таватимсы. Но это не значит, что все они злые, какие-то просто попали под раздачу, за то что состояли в группировке. И поэтому их контакты с дэвами Таватимсы не прерывались полностью, некоторым из них было дозволено вернуться в мир Таватимсы, и даже там династические браки у них были между дэвами и асурами. 
> 
> Дэвов нельзя убить, и поэтому в их мире нет войн в человеческом понимании. Когда дэва рождается, он имеет развитое сознание, не требующее развития, вроде детства в мире людей, он имеет ту или иную мощь в виде разных божественных способностей, и силу сияния своего тела, в зависимости от заслуг, накопленных в прошлой жизни, он знает длительность своего жизненного срока, и помнит прошлую жизнь.
> 
> 
> 
> Можно, развив иддхи божественного глаза видеть их, а развив способность божественного слуха слышать их. Но также они могут делать свои тела видимыми для людей и вступать в контакт с людьми по своему желанию.


"Но также они могут делать свои тела видимыми для людей и вступать в контакт с людьми по своему желанию."...Что мешает им показаться в наше время,и управлять миром напрямую?..И почему-то в какие-то далекие времена они людям показывается,а в те времена когда есть фото-видео съемка и т.д.сразу нет)))))

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ну это сказки какие-то.


Для материалиста, все что связано с религией - сказки. Но тем не менее есть сотни сутт, где Будда и Араханты общаются с дэвами, как на Земле, так и посещая небесные миры. И о дэвах достаточно информации, в т.ч. и то, что их тела не из плоти и крови, как у людей.

Я догадываюсь, что вас интересуют в буддизме определенные отдельные моменты, вроде философии или психопрактик. Это мейнстрим среди западных людей. Но вряд ли это приведет к каким-то практическим буддийским достижениям. Скорее это станет чем то вроде хобби на некоторое время, которое к слову, может принести вам немало страданий, если вы не примете буддизм на 100%, а будете продолжать придерживаться материалистических позиций. Зачем вам буддизм?

----------


## Антарадхана

> И почему-то в какие-то далекие времена они людям показывается,а в те времена когда есть фото-видео съемка и т.д.сразу нет)))))


Свидетельств полно, просто называют их конечно не дэвами, а НЛО и т.п. Поищите например интервью с капитаном советской подводной лодки, немалая часть команды которой, наблюдали летательные объекты, передвигающиеся с огромной скоростью под водой, кружившие вплотную к лодке, вынудившие ее всплыть, а затем поднявшиеся в воздух над всплывшей подлодкой, или множественные свидетельства военных летчиков, о встрече с НЛО, которые задокументированны по всем правилам, к тому же такие люди имеют соответствующую подготовку и не склонны к фантазированию. Что касается прямых контактов, то обычные люди им вряд ли интересны, срок жизни в их мире измеряется десятками миллионов лет, и о людях им известно достаточно. А вот с людьми достигших определенных плодов в духовной практике, они могут контактировать, т.к. это может представлять для них интерес.




> Что мешает им показаться в наше время,и управлять миром напрямую?


Своим миром они и так нормально управляют, у них есть царь Сакка, совет и т.п. А если вы говорите про мир людей, то зачем им это? Вам было бы интересно управлять рыбками в аквариуме, особенно если эти рыбки - пираньи?  :Wink:

----------


## Денис К

> Для материалиста, все что связано с религией - сказки. Но тем не менее есть сотни сутт, где Будда и Араханты общаются с дэвами, как на Земле, так и посещая небесные миры. И о дэвах довольно достаточно информации, в т.ч. и то, что их тела не из плоти и крови, как у людей.
> 
> Я догадываюсь, что вас интересуют в буддизме определенные отдельные моменты, вроде философии или психопрактик. Это мейнстрим среди западных людей. Но вряд ли это приведет к каким-то практическим буддийским достижениям. Скорее это станет чем то вроде хобби на некоторое время, которое к слову, может принести вам немало страданий, если вы не примете буддизм на 100%, а будете продолжать придерживаться материалистических позиций. Зачем вам буддизм?


Нет,вы ошибаетесь,абсолютно не за этим(хотя это интересно),я более 15 лет интересуюсь различными непознанными моментами,религиями,маг.практиками,общался с людьми которые много лет занимаются ими(почему до недавних пор не изучал теории буддизма для меня загадка до сих пор,с теми же ламами я встречался в Санкт-Петербурге).Я допускаю моменты что эти миры могут быть реальны теоретически,также я допускаю момент что это всего лишь игры разума,поводов думать подобным образом у меня за годы накопилось немало.Есть люди которые верят что Земля захвачена инопланетянами и поэтому на ней неконтролируемые бессмысленные перерождения и страдания.Нужно фильтровать информацию и опираться на некую доказательную базу..Те же сутры были составлены учениками Будды после егосмерти а записаны через триста лет,а ещё и оригиналы были уничтожены остались только поздние переводы.Есть вообще вероятность что буддизм времён Будды тождественен нынешнему?Вряд ли.

----------


## Денис К

> Свидетельств полно, просто называют их конечно не дэвами, а НЛО и т.п. Поищите например интервью с капитаном советской подводной лодки, немалая часть команды которой, наблюдали летательные объекты, передвигающиеся с огромной скоростью под водой, кружившие вплотную к лодке, вынудившие ее всплыть, а затем поднявшиеся в воздух над всплывшей подлодкой, или множественные свидетельства военных летчиков, о встрече с НЛО, которые задокументированны по всем правилам, к тому же такие люди имеют соответствующую подготовку и не склонны к фантазированию. Что касается прямых контактов, то обычные люди им вряд ли интересны, срок жизни в их мире измеряется десятками миллионов лет, и о людях им известно достаточно. А вот с людьми достигших определенных плодов в духовной практике, они могут контактировать, т.к. это может представлять для них интерес.
> 
> 
> 
> Своим миром они и так нормально управляют, у них есть царь Сакка, совет и т.п. А если вы говорите про мир людей, то зачем им это? Вам было бы интересно управлять рыбками в аквариуме, особенно если эти рыбки - пираньи?


Я таких историй читал в своё время кучу,во-первых,на богов они не похожи,а во-вторых,недостоверных из них большинство.

----------


## Йен

> Есть вообще вероятность что буддизм времён Будды тождественен нынешнему?Вряд ли.


Есть вероятность, что вы бесчисленное множество жизней жуете кашу из всевозможных дхамм, не найдя удовлетворения ни в одной из них  и вам наконец-то посчастливилось встретить ту, что освобождает от бесконечного жевания этой жвачки, в том числе и от самой себя. Но привычка жевать побеждает )

----------


## Антарадхана

> Анатта - поищите про "корабль Тесея" и подумайте, тот ли это Петр Иванович, потому я вижу, Вы не задумывались над этим.


В Милиндапаньхе еще Нагасена объясняет это, приводя в пример колесницу, а на вопрос "кто перерождается?" он приводит пример с пламенем светильника.

----------

Фил (16.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Есть вероятность, что вы бесчисленное множество жизней жуете кашу из всевозможных дхамм, не найдя удовлетворения ни в одной из них  и вам наконец-то посчастливилось встретить ту, что освобождает от бесконечного жевания этой жвачки, в том числе и от самой себя. Но привычка жевать побеждает )


Это если принять за аксиому наличие этих самых бесчисленных множеств жизней)))

----------


## Йен

> Это если принять за аксиому наличие этих самых бесчисленных множеств жизней)))


Можно и одну эту жизнь взять. Люди все время мечутся и сомневаются, липнут то к одним учениям, то к другим, но умственные конструкции непостоянны, возникают и исчезают, и в конце только усталость и неудовлетворенность )

----------


## Антарадхана

> Нет,вы ошибаетесь,абсолютно не за этим(хотя это интересно),я более 15 лет интересуюсь различными непознанными моментами,религиями,маг.практиками,общался с людьми которые много лет занимаются ими


Почему вы ими интересуетесь, какая у вас мотивация к этому? 




> Нужно фильтровать информацию и опираться на некую доказательную базу.


Фильтровать нужно, проверять нужно, видеть непротиворечивость в логике и т.п. Но научных, верифицируемых доказательств, в области, связанной со сферой сознания, как я уже говорил, вы *не получите*, по крайней мере не в этой жизни, т.к. наука пока не имеет годного инструментария для исследования этой области. 




> Те же сутры были составлены учениками Будды после его смерти а записаны через триста лет,а ещё и оригиналы были уничтожены остались только поздние переводы.Есть вообще вероятность что буддизм времён Будды тождественен нынешнему? Вряд ли.


На это я могу вам ответить, что сутты Палийского Канона были составлены Арахантами (чьи достижения этого состояния были подтверждены самим Буддой) на Первом Буддийском Соборе, созванном сразу после Париниббаны Будды. Декламировали сутты на Первом Соборе, ближайшие ученики Будды, также Араханты, обладающие феноменальной памятью. А затем были заученны наизусть по специальной методике, которая, по мнению некоторых ученых не уступает по точности передачи материала письменности. После записи Палийский Канон сохранялся, в письменном виде (*не в переводах, а на пали*, записанным национальными видами письменности, т.к. пали не имел собственной письменности) в разных странах, на протяжении тысячелетий, без изменений. Т.к. позднее, при сверке книг из разных стран, разночтений не было обнаружено, несколько комментаторских книг было добавлено в той или иной стране, но тексты сутт, были идентичными. Возможно вы сочтете это не убедительным, но тем не менее, это так.

----------


## Денис К

> Почему вы ими интересуетесь, какая у вас мотивация к этому? 
> 
> 
> 
> Фильтровать нужно, проверять нужно, видеть непротиворечивость в логике и т.п. Но научных, верифицируемых доказательств, в области, связанной со сферой сознания, как я уже говорил, вы *не получите*, по крайней мере не в этой жизни, т.к. наука пока не имеет годного инструментария для исследования этой области. 
> 
> 
> 
> На это я могу вам ответить, что сутты Палийского Канона были составлены Арахантами (чьи достижения этого состояния были подтверждены самим Буддой) на Первом Буддийском Соборе, созванном сразу после Париниббаны Будды. Декламировали сутты на Первом Соборе, ближайшие ученики Будды, также Араханты, обладающие феноменальной памятью. А затем были заученны наизусть по специальной методике, которая, по мнению некоторых ученых не уступает по точности передачи материала письменности. После записи Палийский Канон сохранялся, в письменном виде (*не в переводах, а на пали*, записанным национальными видами письменности, т.к. пали не имел собственной письменности) в разных странах, на протяжении тысячелетий, без изменений. Т.к. позднее, при сверке книг из разных стран, разночтений не было обнаружено, несколько комментаторских книг было добавлено в той или иной стране, но тексты сутт, были идентичными. Возможно вы сочтете это не убедительным, но тем не менее, это так.


1)тяжело однозначно ответить на этот вопрос,некая тяга к этим знаниям с детства,более широко не могу сказать)
2)безусловно это так,поэтому в любом случае несмотря на веру ваши субъективные ощущения могут быть всего лишь вашими субъективными ощущениями,игрой разума.Даже буддизм,на примере неких практик вы можете достичь некого состояния сознания называемого прижизненной нирваной,но это отнюдь не означает наличии паранирваны,это можно узнать только после...))))
3)так раз вчера читал статью так там утверждалось что в таких условиях невозможна идентичность нынешнего буддизма с прижизненным Будды.Одна часть канона.абхидхама кажется,вообще вызывает вопросы у исследований.Плюс сразу после смерти Будды пошло разделение так как по многим вопросам ученики расходились во мнениях,что говорит о субъективном восприятии учения.)

----------


## Антарадхана

> 1)тяжело однозначно ответить на этот вопрос,некая тяга к этим знаниям с детства,более широко не могу сказать)


Попробуйте найти ответ на этот вопрос для себя. ИМХО, это будет полезно.




> Даже буддизм,на примере неких практик вы можете достичь некого состояния сознания называемого прижизненной нирваной,но это отнюдь не означает наличии паранирваны,это можно узнать только после...))))


Достигший ниббаны, видит будущее как минимум относительно освобождения. Он точно знает, что освобожден, и не будит больше рождений ни в одном из миров. Это по минимуму, а если Арахант предварительно реализует тот или иной "пакет" иддх, а как правило это так, то там еще куча доказательств появляется. Вы не забывайте, что до реализации ниббаны, практик достигает джхан, а это уже "надмирские" состояния, которые сложно описать человеческим языком, и которые дают почувствовать "вкус" ниббаны, увидеть ее отблеск. Но я понимаю, что для материалиста, это в любом случае не аргументы. Разговор буддиста с критически настроенным материалистом, это все равно, что разговор с глухим.




> 3)так раз вчера читал статью так там утверждалось что в таких условиях невозможна идентичность нынешнего буддизма с прижизненным Будды.Одна часть канона.абхидхама кажется,вообще вызывает вопросы у исследований.Плюс сразу после смерти Будды пошло разделение так как по многим вопросам ученики расходились во мнениях,что говорит о субъективном восприятии учения.)


Как бы там ни было, но Сутта Питаку Палийского Канона признают словом Будды все буддийские школы: как тхеравадины, так и махаянцы с ваджраянцами, которым это не выгодно доктринально, но с другой стороны, рубить ствол "дерева", на котором произрастают все ветви буддизма, тоже нельзя, и все это понимают.

----------


## Денис К

> Попробуйте найти ответ на этот вопрос для себя. ИМХО, это будет полезно.
> 
> 
> 
> Достигший ниббаны, видит будущее как минимум относительно освобождения. Он точно знает, что освобожден, и не будит больше рождений ни в одном из миров. Это по минимуму, а если Арахант предварительно реализует тот или иной "пакет" иддх, а как правило это так, то там еще куча доказательств появляется. Вы не забывайте, что до реализации ниббаны, практик достигает джхан, а это уже "надмирские" состояния, которые сложно описать человеческим языком, и которые дают почувствовать "вкус" ниббаны, увидеть ее отблеск. Но я понимаю, что для материалиста, это в любом случае не аргументы. Разговор буддиста с критически настроенным материалистом, это все равно, что разговор с глухим.
> 
> 
> 
> Как бы там ни было, но Сутта Питаку Палийского Канона признают словом Будды все буддийские школы: как тхеравадины, так и махаянцы с ваджраянцами, которым это не выгодно доктринально, но с другой стороны, рубить ствол "дерева", на котором произрастают все ветви буддизма, тоже нельзя, и все это понимают.


1)на самом деле я знаю ответ на этот вопрос,просто не хочу на него отвечать здесь)))плюс в разные периоды времени стремления были разные,не всегда позитивные даже(
2)ну это опять некие постулаты))никаких видимых остальным людям изменений в постигших нирвану нет,нет сверхъестественных способностей и т.д.все изменения в голове человека,то есть внутренние.Когда человек начинает изучать эти техники-медитации он уже знает свою цель-достичь нирвану,когда он (если)достигает этого состояния он естественно считает что перерождений больше не будет и он "уйдёт"в паранирвану после смерти,по факту ни паранирваны,ни прошлых перерождений попросту может не быть(а могут и быть).При чистом эксперименте нужен человек вообще не знакомый с буддизмом,и желательно вообще ни с какими религиями(есть такие?)поселить его в уединенном месте и заставить проходить все техники и менять нужным образом сознание,а потом записывать его откровения,если они будут.Есть сомнения что он будет подтверждать уже известные постулаты)))
3)признаю-то признают но как вы правильно написали ствол дерева рубить не будут)есть же ещё какие-то сутры которые будто в пещере нашли тысячу лет спустя после смерти Будды,с его прижизненным описанием,но вряд ли можно это принять за правду)

----------


## Кеин

> Я допускаю моменты что эти миры могут быть реальны теоретически,также я допускаю момент что это всего лишь игры разума,поводов думать подобным образом у меня за годы накопилось немало.


Вполне _буддхический_ взгляд  :Smilie: 

_1. Три природы (трихсвабхавах) – воображаемая (кальпита), зависимая (паратантра) и совершенная (паринишпанна) – глубоко познаются мудрецами.
2. То что предстаёт – зависимая, как предстаёт – воображаемая. Первая существует в следствии причин, вторая лишь умственный конструкт (кальпана).
3. Совершенная природа есть неизменное отсутсвие того как предстаёт в том что предстаёт.
4. Что предстаёт? Нереальный конструкт (асаткальпа). Как предстаёт? Дуальностью. Что есть отсуствие дуальности в зависимой природе? Это её сущность лишённая дуализма.
..._

( Васубандху. «Трихсвабхава нирдеша»)

----------


## Антарадхана

*Денис К*, прочитайте внимательно эту сутту. В ней Будда разъясняет, почему разумнее верить в камму и перерождения, и выстраивать свою жизнь сообразно этой вере, чем не верить. Там первое воззрение, которого невыгодно придерживаться, как раз близко к современному материалистическому, что нет плодов благих и злых дел, т.е. каммы, нет перерождений, нет спонтанно возникающих существ, т.е. дэвов, петов и нарак и т.п.

----------


## Фил

> В Милиндапаньхе еще Нагасена объясняет это, приводя в пример колесницу, а на вопрос "кто перерождается?" он приводит пример с пламенем светильника.


С кораблем Тесея чуть поинтересней.
Корабль сделан из нескольких тысяч деталей. Сначала меняем по одной, а оригинальные сваливаем в кучу. Вроде вопросов по идентичности не возникает, корабль вот он.
В конечном итоге имеем корабль на 100% из новых деталей и кучу оригинальных.
Тоже вроде якобы "понятно" - вот он заново отреставрированный корабль.
А теперь из старых деталей строим такой же - получается 2 одинаковых корабля!
И какой из них "корабль Тесея"?
Вроде бы тот который из старых деталей сделан.
Но ведь только что мы называли "кораблеи Тесея" тот который был сделан из новых!
А это тогда что? 
 :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2016), Кеин (16.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

> да нет,на самом деле это имеет значение.Если просветленный(не про Будду,а в целом любой религии касаемся)знает тайны вселенной но не знает законов природы,и элементарного устройства мира в котором он проживает,нуу возникают вопросы)))


Я говорю о том, что надо понимать и знать, как извлекать информацию из текста. Если Вы будете читать литературу по квантовой физике про всякие очерованные кварки, которые имеют цвет, тоже подумаете, что это тарабарщина.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> "Дуккха есть вообще не способность в мире никого, существовать "удовлетворённым"- т.е. существование возможно только в недостатке чего-то- иначе нет повода существовать.." приведите примеры.


Примеры: Ваш следующий вдох и выдох, любая безостановочная деятельность любой клетки вашего организма, размножение, еда, сон, просыпание, любое действие живого- обусловлено "нехваткой "чего-то" и "неудовлетворительностью" - временного существования в состоянии нехватки- нет нехватки- нет проявления жизни и продолжения.

----------

Мяснов (16.10.2016), Савелов Александр (16.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

Неудовлетворенность = неполнота, незавершенность, движение. Остановка = смерть, прекращение.

----------


## Дубинин

> Неудовлетворенность = неполнота, незавершенность, движение. Остановка = смерть, прекращение.


И ещё нельзя только примерять к нынешнему способу мышления учение о дуккха, тогда мир исследовали в основном субъективно (клетки- как часть себя- не переживались познанием, а что переживалось -называлось дхармой (самым малым переживанием, и оно-то по наблюдениям- и мотивировалось жаждой.. а потом сей опыт переносился на "объективное")

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2016), Мяснов (16.10.2016), Фил (16.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

Кстати, если воротит от "ненаучности" древних текстов, можно почитать Фртьофа Капру - современного физика-буддиста.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2016), Дубинин (16.10.2016), Кеин (16.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Что вы считаете безвозвратным выходом из социума? Они прекращают заниматься всякими мирскими штуками, вроде семейной жизни, строгания детей, рубилова бабла, т.к. не имеют более всяких иллюзорных мотиваций. Но Сангха взаимодействует с социумом, они наставляют монахов и мирян Дхамме. Собственно это единственная мотивация для них.


Под "социум", я имею ввиду мирскую жизнь. Архат жив только в "парнике" жёстких правил- сохраняющих ему жизнь в монашеской общине, а при мирской жизни неизбежно гибнет- в отличии от простого монаха, ибо Архат по своей инициативе не предпринимает усилий по сохранению жизни (он чай- не Бодхисаттва ..))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я догадываюсь, что вас интересуют в буддизме определенные отдельные моменты, вроде философии или психопрактик. Это мейнстрим среди западных людей. Но вряд ли это приведет к каким-то практическим буддийским достижениям. Скорее это станет чем то вроде хобби на некоторое время, которое к слову, может принести вам немало страданий, если вы не примете буддизм на 100%, а будете продолжать придерживаться материалистических позиций. Зачем вам буддизм?


А ведь так практически буддизм и существовал ещё со времён Будды Шакьямуни, и сейчас существует.
Малые группы практикующих мирян вокруг одного учителя или дхармического центра. Большие и средние дхармические центры бхикшу,  внутри больших также группы практикующих вокруг одного или нескольких наставников. В принципе так и все практические йогические линии существуют.

А вот Ваш вопрос в конце, кмк., очень важен.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 1)на самом деле я знаю ответ на этот вопрос,просто не хочу на него отвечать здесь))))


Может хорош в кошки мышки играть : )
Озвучьте наконец то ответ, не водите народ вокруг да около !

----------


## Йен

> Под "социум", я имею ввиду мирскую жизнь. Архат жив только в "парнике" жёстких правил- сохраняющих ему жизнь в монашеской общине, а при мирской жизни неизбежно гибнет- в отличии от простого монаха, ибо Архат по своей инициативе не предпринимает усилий по сохранению жизни (он чай- не Бодхисаттва ..))


В мирской жизни тоже есть люди, которые не могут позаботиться сами о себе в силу обстоятельств. Сангха такая же часть социума, только живущая по определенным правилам и зависящая от мирян. Ну и не забывайте, что для Индии отшельники - вполне заурядное явление, которое вписывается в их социальное устройство.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще такого тёплого, искреннего, важного и нужного отношения к близким, как в традиционных буддийских странах - на западе ещё поикать придётся.
Подход к буддизму, как к асоциальному - скорее чисто западное явление, вызванное возможно тем что к буддизму бывает приходят довольно замкнутые или контркультурные люди.

----------

Йен (16.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> *Денис К*, прочитайте внимательно эту сутту. В ней Будда разъясняет, почему разумнее верить в камму и перерождения, и выстраивать свою жизнь сообразно этой вере, чем не верить. Там первое воззрение, которого невыгодно придерживаться, как раз близко к современному материалистическому, что нет плодов благих и злых дел, т.е. каммы, нет перерождений, нет спонтанно возникающих существ, т.е. дэвов, петов и нарак и т.п.


))То есть верить выгодно получается)))..Грубый пример, сейчас есть много атеистов,что они все аморальны?Отсутствие веры в наказание не мешает им вести себя в соответствии нормам морали.И в тоже время есть много людей,верующих в наказание за плохие поступки(будь то карма,или грех)и тем не менее их совершающие...Вообще религии все-таки можно рассматривать как угнетение бедных правящими классами))Есть бедняк и есть богач,бедняк думает почему я бедный а он богатый,пойду дам ему по голове и все заберу.Но если ему сказать ты сам виноват,потому что плохо жил в прошлой жизни,а он жил хорошо поэтому он богат,хочешь быть богатым живи хорошо в этой жизни,если будешь проявлять насилие то переродишься в плохом мире(или окажешься в христианском аду навсегда)все справедливо)))

----------


## Денис К

> С кораблем Тесея чуть поинтересней.
> Корабль сделан из нескольких тысяч деталей. Сначала меняем по одной, а оригинальные сваливаем в кучу. Вроде вопросов по идентичности не возникает, корабль вот он.
> В конечном итоге имеем корабль на 100% из новых деталей и кучу оригинальных.
> Тоже вроде якобы "понятно" - вот он заново отреставрированный корабль.
> А теперь из старых деталей строим такой же - получается 2 одинаковых корабля!
> И какой из них "корабль Тесея"?
> Вроде бы тот который из старых деталей сделан.
> Но ведь только что мы называли "кораблеи Тесея" тот который был сделан из новых!
> А это тогда что?


Ответ зависит оттого что вы считает под кораблем тесея изначально.Вообще физически второй корабль тесея(2) это новый корабль.не являющийся кораблем тесея1,а корабль тесея1 лежит разобранный.Мы можем немного изменить вводную,представим вместо груды деталей второй идентичный корабль.И если мы будем менять по одной части то просто таким образом по частям поменяем эти два корабля местами.Очевидно же))

----------


## Денис К

> Кстати, если воротит от "ненаучности" древних текстов, можно почитать Фртьофа Капру - современного физика-буддиста.


я думаю вы в курсе сколько известных ученых прошлого являлись ревностными христианами))

----------


## Фил

> Ответ зависит оттого что вы считает под кораблем тесея изначально.Вообще физически второй корабль тесея(2) это новый корабль.не являющийся кораблем тесея1,а корабль тесея1 лежит разобранный.Мы можем немного изменить вводную,представим вместо груды деталей второй идентичный корабль.И если мы будем менять по одной части то просто таким образом по частям поменяем эти два корабля местами.Очевидно же))


замечательно.
Значит каждые 7 дней, когда клетки Вашего тела полностью обновятся, а мысли и подавно будут другими - эти будете не Вы?
А как же Петр Иваныч?
Вы сами себе противоречите.

----------


## Фил

> я думаю вы в курсе сколько известных ученых прошлого являлись ревностными христианами))


Я аппелирую не к авторитету ученого, а к его книге.

----------


## Фил

> ))То есть верить выгодно получается)))..Грубый пример, сейчас есть много атеистов,что они все аморальны?Отсутствие веры в наказание не мешает им вести себя в соответствии нормам морали.И в тоже время есть много людей,верующих в наказание за плохие поступки(будь то карма,или грех)и тем не менее их совершающие...Вообще религии все-таки можно рассматривать как угнетение бедных правящими классами))Есть бедняк и есть богач,бедняк думает почему я бедный а он богатый,пойду дам ему по голове и все заберу.Но если ему сказать ты сам виноват,потому что плохо жил в прошлой жизни,а он жил хорошо поэтому он богат,хочешь быть богатым живи хорошо в этой жизни,если будешь проявлять насилие то переродишься в плохом мире(или окажешься в христианском аду навсегда)все справедливо)))


Оболванивание народных масс - это побочный эффект, бонус для эксплуатирующего класса.
Основной смысл - передача информации между поколениями. Если никто не будет учится на физиков в одно поколеннии, то все диссертации будут что-то вроде этрусских письмен.

Религия передается даже неграмотными людьми.
А Вы причем застряли на уровне как раз крестьянина.
Поэтому и посоветовал Капру прочитать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> ))То есть верить выгодно получается)))


Да, получается, что выгодно.




> Грубый пример, сейчас есть много атеистов,что они все аморальны? Отсутствие веры в наказание не мешает им вести себя в соответствии нормам морали.


Тут дело какое, даже в течении жизни человек может сильно меняться, и кидаться из одной крайности в другую, и это еще при благоприятных внешних условиях. Когда же условия вдруг становятся резко негативными, то как правило всю эту мораль, не основанную на укоренении в правильных воззрениях,  как ветром сдувает. А что уж говорить, про следующие рождения, если человек не имеет сильного стержня, в виде правильных воззрений, то не в этой жизни, так в следующей, он имеет все шансы пасть. К тому же, многие вещи, которые осуждались Буддой, для большинства атеистов в норме вещей, вроде убийств на войне, или систематическое убийство животных ради пропитания, а это так же ведет в нижние миры. Т.е. у так называемой светской этики, довольна слабая мотивация, по сравнению с *абсолютной* верой в камму и следующие рождения.




> И в тоже время есть много людей,верующих в наказание за плохие поступки(будь то карма,или грех)и тем не менее их совершающие...


Да, разумеется, такое имеет место быть. Но Будда и говорит, что вера - это лишь первый этап, а дальше нужно полностью переформатировать свою жизнь в соответствии с этой верой, т.е. достигать определенного непоколебимого уровня нравственного совершенства, святости. А получается, если люди *говорят*, что верят, но продолжают творить непотребства, то значит, что либо они не верят по настоящему, либо верят, но у них не хватает усердия для самосовершенствования, но благодаря вере, у них есть все шансы изменить себя, прилагая больше усилий.

P.S. Вы так и не ответили на вопрос: зачем вам буддизм?

----------


## Фридегар

> Нет, с буддийской точки зрения, в аду переживают исключительно дуккху разной интенсивности.


А я что написал?) смотрите, если это полемика со смыслом. Вы воинственно приписываете мне собственные воззрения)




> К чему вы это написали? Я вроде этого нигде не отрицал.


Вы обычно и постоянно пишете про нижние миры) Это напоминает свидетелей Иеговы. А еще у меня был один знакомый, так вот он пытался запугивать "голодными духами" в кама локе. Что мол если кто-то что-то не сделает или сделает против его воли, то голодные духи в астрале накажут)




> Камму в буддизме невозможно *исчерпать*. Это не буддийское воззрение.


Исчерпание конкретной кармы - исчерпание контакта. Есть контакт - есть карма, нет контакта - нет кармы. Читайте тексты прежде чем вести полемический спор. Или отставьте критические нападки.

----------


## Фридегар

> В буддизме нет никакой атта-бхавы.


Вот вам конкретный пример поспешности ваших критических заявлений. Тут говорится об атта-бхава (личностное существование). Как оно возникает и каким бывыает:  




> *Личностное существование*
> 
> Монахи, есть эти четыре обретения личностного существования (attabhāvapaṭilābhā). Какие четыре?
> 
> (1) Есть обретение личностного существования, в котором действует собственное волевое намерение (attasañcetanā), но не волевое намерение других (parasañcetanā). (2) Есть обретение личностного существования, в котором действует волевое намерение других, но не собственное волевое намерение. (3) Есть обретение личностного существования, в котором действует и собственное волевое намерение, и волевое намерение других. (4) И есть обретение личностного существования, в котором не действует ни собственное волевое намерение, ни волевое намерение других. Таковы четыре обретения личностного существования».
> 
> https://suttacentral.net/ru/an4.171


оригинальный текст латиницей:




> Cattārome, bhikkhave, attabhāvapaṭilābhā. Katame cattāro? Atthi, bhikkhave, attabhāvapaṭilābho, yasmiṃ attabhāvapaṭilābhe attasañcetanā kamati, no parasañcetanā. Atthi, bhikkhave, attabhāvapaṭilābho, yasmiṃ attabhāvapaṭilābhe parasañcetanā kamati, no attasañcetanā. Atthi, bhikkhave, attabhāvapaṭilābho, yasmiṃ attabhāvapaṭilābhe attasañcetanā ca kamati parasañcetanā ca. Atthi, bhikkhave, attabhāvapaṭilābho, yasmiṃ attabhāvapaṭilābhe nevattasañcetanā kamati, no parasañcetanā. Ime kho, bhikkhave, cattāro attabhāvapaṭilābhā”ti.
> 
> https://suttacentral.net/pi/an4.171


советую больше учиться, прежде чем делать критические высказывания в чужой адрес  :Smilie:

----------


## Фридегар

> Ниббаны некому достигать, освобожденный свободен от воззрений о Я. В ниббане накаких страданий появиться снова не может, как и нового Я. Завязывайте людям мозги пудрить, новички итак в сомнениях.


Еще один критик. Смотрите, что пишу я:




> Нирвана - это прекращение существования (атта-бхава) вообще. Это прекращение какого бы то ни было "я", которое отделено от всего остального. Полное слияние с Единым. Так происходит потому, что исчезает страдание. Вернее, тот, кто достигает нирваны уничтожил сознательно все причины страдания.


С чем спорите вы? Говоря то же самое, только другими словами. Или почти теми же самыми. Вероятно, вы их понимаете по-своему. Или не допускаете, что кто-то может их понимать точно так же. Что кому-то доступны такие же высоты постижения дхаммы  :Smilie:

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вы обычно и постоянно пишете про нижние миры) Это напоминает свидетелей Иеговы. А еще у меня был один знакомый, так вот он пытался запугивать "голодными духами" в кама локе. Что мол если кто-то что-то не сделает или сделает против его воли, то голодные духи в астрале накажут)


Я привожу вам примеры про нижние миры, в виде выдержек из сутт, а почему я это делаю? Потому что вы имеете ложное теософско-индуистское воззрение, о эволюционном характере самсары, что якобы существа в ней, постоянно эволюционируя, восходят от страдательных миров к менее страдательным, райским. Но в буддизме это не так, Будда постоянно подчеркивал, что подавляющее большинство живых существ перерождается в нижних мирах, и лишь исчезающе малое количество, по сравнению с ними, и имеющие соответствующие заслуги перерождаются в человеческом мире, и в мире дэвов, причем я неоднократно приводил вам ссылки на сутты, где Будда говорит это. Не верите Будде, посмотрите на окружающий мир, в маленькой рощице одних муравьев больше, чем людей на всей Земле, что уж говорить о всем мире животных, на Земле их такое количество, что у такого числа, наверное даже собственного названия нет. А в мирах страдающих призраков и в адах, существ еще больше. И шансов выбраться в человеческий мир у них так мало, что по отношению к единице, это будет наверное такое же огромное число, у которого так же нет названия, т.е. по отношению к одному циклу существования Вселенной, это практически 0.




> Исчерпание конкретной кармы - исчерпание контакта. Есть контакт - есть карма, нет контакта - нет кармы. Читайте тексты прежде чем вести полемический спор. Или отставьте критические нападки.


С точки зрения буддизма, вы говорите глупость, и видимо совершенно этого не осознаете. Будда учит, что прекращение страданий достигается через прекращение *жажды*. так же Будда прямо критиковал учения, где утверждалось, что камму можно *исчерпать*. Ее *нельзя* исчерпать.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вот вам конкретный пример поспешности ваших критических заявлений. Тут говорится об атта-бхава (личностное существование). Как оно возникает и каким бывыает


Это синоним нама-рупа, в каждом конкретном рождении. Никакого личностного существования, в том контексте, о котором говорите вы (что перерождается), т.е. с т.з. абсолютной истины, в буддизме *нет*. *Все* дхаммы в буддизме анатта, а т.ч. и дхамма ниббана. Поэтому вы говорите глупость, что якобы личность растворяется в ниббане, а потом вы говорите еще большую, несусветную глупость, что якобы потом из ниббаны, личность вновь "выпадает в осадок" в самсару. Ваши воззрения не буддийские, сутты вы понимаете неверно, и приводите их совершенно не в тему.

----------


## Фридегар

> Никакого личностного существования, в том контексте, о котором говорите вы (что перерождается), т.е. с т.з. абсолютной истины, в буддизме *нет*. *Все* дхаммы в буддизме анатта, а т.ч. и дхамма ниббана.


Вы снова приписываете мне свои собственные воззрения  :Smilie:  У вас и у меня есть это самое атта-бхава. Или личностное существование, или "я" в том или ином виде. Вот сейчас, в данный момент. Бессмысленно это отрицать. Пока не осознаны все скандхи, в чем их начало и прекращение, а так же каков путь к прекращению скандх - до этой поры даже Будда не считал, что полностью достиг просветления. Потому, бессмысленно отрицать "я" просто так. До осознания того, что это такое. И что такое дхамма. И что такое дхамма-винайя, в чем заключается эта самая "винайя". ... и я не говорю что "личность растворяется в нибанне". Я говорю о "прекращении страдания", если вы не читаете мои слова а снова приписываете свои мне  :Smilie:  И что только после окончательного прекращения страдания достигается состояние нирваны.

----------


## Денис К

> замечательно.
> Значит каждые 7 дней, когда клетки Вашего тела полностью обновятся, а мысли и подавно будут другими - эти будете не Вы?
> А как же Петр Иваныч?
> Вы сами себе противоречите.


))во-первых,клетки организма не каждые семь дней обновляются,а во-вторых,вы котлет с мухами не путайте)я же написал смотря что вы подразумеваете под термином "корабль тесей",все зависит от этой точки зрения.Если тысячу физических деталей из которых он состоит,считать за корабль тесей,то если вы его разберете а потом заново соберете то он не перестанет быть кораблем тесей,в описанном вами примере так и происходит,только еще добавляется груда деталей из которых вы одновременно строите другой корабль взаимодействуя с первым.На человека такой пример вообще не с проецировать потому что он гораздо сложнее устроен.."мысли и подавно будут другими - эти будете не Вы?
А как же Петр Иваныч?" во фразах"будете не вы"и "будете другим"разницу не видите???Если я вчера был убийцей,а сегодня понял что это плохо и не убиваю,разница есть,да.Но убийца это не мое определение,это мое поведение.Если я убиваю я убийца,если я готовлю я повар,если я играю в футбол я футболист,если играю в компьютерную игру на данный момент я геймер,понимаете о чем я говорю?

----------


## Фридегар

смотрите:




> «Монахи, есть эти пять совокупностей, подверженных цеплянию (upādānakkhandhā). Какие пять?
> 
>     форма как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию (Rūpupādānakkhandho)
>     чувство как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию (vedanupādānakkhandho)
>     восприятие как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию (saññupādānakkhandho)
>     формации [ума] как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию (saṅkhārupādānakkhandho)
>     сознание как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию (viññāṇupādānakkhandho)
> 
> Покуда я напрямую не познал в соответствии с действительностью эти пять совокупностей, подверженных цеплянию, в четырёх фазах, я не заявлял о том, что пробудился в непревзойдённое совершенное просветление в этом мире с его дэвами, Марой, Брахмой, с его поколениями жрецов и отшельников, богов и людей.
> ...


почему "упадана-скандха"? И там дальше есть много подробностей

----------


## Денис К

> Оболванивание народных масс - это побочный эффект, бонус для эксплуатирующего класса.
> Основной смысл - передача информации между поколениями. Если никто не будет учится на физиков в одно поколеннии, то все диссертации будут что-то вроде этрусских письмен.
> 
> Религия передается даже неграмотными людьми.
> А Вы причем застряли на уровне как раз крестьянина.
> Поэтому и посоветовал Капру прочитать.


Буддизм очень правильно делает что идет в ногу со временем.Он принимает все подтвержденные научные открытия в свою концепцию.Даже Далай-Лама говорит что если есть какое-то научное открытие было сделано и подтверждено то мы должны принять его(дословно не помню,как-то так)))

----------


## Денис К

> Да, получается, что выгодно.
> 
> 
> 
> Тут дело какое, даже в течении жизни человек может сильно меняться, и кидаться из одной крайности в другую, и это еще при благоприятных внешних условиях. Когда же условия вдруг становятся резко негативными, то как правило всю эту мораль, не основанную на укоренении в правильных воззрениях,  как ветром сдувает. А что уж говорить, про следующие рождения, если человек не имеет сильного стержня, в виде правильных воззрений, то не в этой жизни, так в следующей, он имеет все шансы пасть. К тому же, многие вещи, которые осуждались Буддой, для большинства атеистов в норме вещей, вроде убийств на войне, или систематическое убийство животных ради пропитания, а это так же ведет в нижние миры. Т.е. у так называемой светской этики, довольна слабая мотивация, по сравнению с *абсолютной* верой в камму и следующие рождения.
> 
> 
> 
> Да, разумеется, такое имеет место быть. Но Будда и говорит, что вера - это лишь первый этап, а дальше нужно полностью переформатировать свою жизнь в соответствии с этой верой, т.е. достигать определенного непоколебимого уровня нравственного совершенства, святости. А получается, если люди *говорят*, что верят, но продолжают творить непотребства, то значит, что либо они не верят по настоящему, либо верят, но у них не хватает усердия для самосовершенствования, но благодаря вере, у них есть все шансы изменить себя, прилагая больше усилий.
> ...


Вообще безусловно,я так сейчас подумал,если все люди достигнут уровня святости,то в принципе пофиг есть паранирвана и реинкарнация и тому подобное или нет и это все разводка для получения такого состояния и искоренения страданий,то я за)))несколько минусов конечно тоже есть,но ладно)))..."зачем вам буддизм?"..Потому что он во многом совпадает с моим мировоззрением на многие вещи.

----------


## Фил

> ))во-первых,клетки организма не каждые семь дней обновляются,а во-вторых,вы котлет с мухами не путайте)я же написал смотря что вы подразумеваете под термином "корабль тесей",все зависит от этой точки зрения.Если тысячу физических деталей из которых он состоит,считать за корабль тесей,то если вы его разберете а потом заново соберете то он не перестанет быть кораблем тесей,в описанном вами примере так и происходит,только еще добавляется груда деталей из которых вы одновременно строите другой корабль взаимодействуя с первым.На человека такой пример вообще не с проецировать потому что он гораздо сложнее устроен.."мысли и подавно будут другими - эти будете не Вы?
> А как же Петр Иваныч?" во фразах"будете не вы"и "будете другим"разницу не видите???Если я вчера был убийцей,а сегодня понял что это плохо и не убиваю,разница есть,да.Но убийца это не мое определение,это мое поведение.Если я убиваю я убийца,если я готовлю я повар,если я играю в футбол я футболист,если играю в компьютерную игру на данный момент я геймер,понимаете о чем я говорю?


А что же тогда Ваше определение, если повар, убийца, геймер это все преходящее поведение?
Неужели имя Денис К?
Так имя тоже можно поменять.
Вы правильно написали "зависит от точки зрения".
Таким образом некая сущность, смысл или душа таковыми не являются, они просто "на данный момент".

----------


## Антарадхана

> У вас и у меня есть это самое атта-бхава.


Т.е. нама-рупа. Да, есть.




> Или личностное существование, или "я" в том или ином виде. Вот сейчас, в данный момент. Бессмысленно это отрицать. Пока не осознаны все скандхи, в чем их начало и прекращение, а так же каков путь к прекращению скандх - до этой поры даже Будда не считал, что полностью достиг просветления. Потому, бессмысленно отрицать "я" просто так. До осознания того, что это такое.


Правильное, буддийское *воззрение* относиться к "я" "личности", как не к существующей в реальности, как к иллюзии, номинально существующей, вследствие неведения. А прямое видение, переживание анатта, достигается на пороге Пробуждения. Но мы то говорим о воззрениях, о *правильных буддийских воззрениях*, а не ощущениях, которые искажены неведением, и буддист должен понимать, наличие такого искажения.




> Я говорю о "прекращении страдания", если вы не читаете мои слова а снова приписываете свои мне  И что только после окончательного прекращения страдания достигается состояние нирваны.


Вот ваши слова. Красным я выделил, то что является небуддийскими воззрениями, на которые я вам указываю. На других форумах вы выдавали еще большие перлы, из которых вытекает, что вы не понимаете буддийскую концепцию анатта, мне просто неохота искать.




> Когда приходит срок, несколько жизней складываются в одну. В одну общую картину. 
> Вот точно так же и относительно нирваны. Только в большем масштабе. 
> Несколько нирванических периодов складываются в еще большую картину.
> И так - до бесконечности. В своем росте, развитии. С периодами отдыха. 
> 
> Мы уже множество раз переживали эти состояния как периоды. 
> Но никогда они не повторятся качественно. Всегда будут другими.





> Нирвана - это прекращение существования (атта-бхава) вообще. Это прекращение какого бы то ни было "я", которое отделено от всего остального. Полное слияние с Единым. Так происходит потому, что исчезает страдание. Вернее, тот, кто достигает нирваны уничтожил сознательно все причины страдания. ... Когда страдание снова появляется - начинается и новое атта-бхава, или личностное существование. Но это уже совершенно новое личностное существование. Это и есть начало новой сансары

----------


## Антарадхана

> Если тысячу физических деталей из которых он состоит,считать за корабль тесей,то если вы его разберете а потом заново соберете то он не перестанет быть кораблем тесей


А если из деталей, из которых собран корабль Тесея, и которые вы считаете за корабль, собрать, например троянского коня, то тогда как? Смысл этих мысленных экспериментов, показать, что корабль, человек, личность - это лишь нама, то есть наименование, образ, присвоенный некой совокупности человеческим сознанием, но не существующий в абсолютном смысле. Т.е. существо это согласно буддизму нама+рупа, которые подразделяется на 5 групп дхамм. Где рупа-дхаммы это лишь элементарные частицы, которая современная физика уже пытается свести к волнам в пустоте, а нама, как я писал выше, исусственно присваиваемый образ, аналогичным колебаниям, только в океане сознания, а не материи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2016), Фил (16.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> А если из деталей, из которых собран корабль Тесея, и которые вы считаете за корабль, собрать например троянского коня, то тогда как?


троянского коня никак не создать,вы можете создать копию троянского коня таким каким его представляете.И это будет копия троянского коня.Либо вы можете называть конструкцию которая будет выглядеть как троянский конь по вашим представлениям "корабль тесей"ведь это всего лишь название которое может быть каким угодно.Это всего лишь субъективное восприятие оно может быть каким угодно.

----------


## Фил

> троянского коня никак не создать,вы можете создать копию троянского коня таким каким его представляете.И это будет копия троянского коня.Либо вы можете называть конструкцию которая будет выглядеть как троянский конь по вашим представлениям "корабль тесей"ведь это всего лишь название которое может быть каким угодно.Это всего лишь субъективное восприятие оно может быть каким угодно.


Замечательно. Просто Вы говорили про душу, про идентичность, про одного и того же Петра Иваныча.
А чем тогда идентичность Петра Иваныча обеспечивается, если в корабле ее нет?

----------


## Денис К

> Замечательно. Просто Вы говорили про душу, про идентичность, про одного и того же Петра Иваныча.
> А чем тогда идентичность Петра Иваныча обеспечивается, если в корабле ее нет?


Да,один и тот же Петр Иванович и есть)))вернее по-другому скажу.Стал ли он другим?стал(во всяком случае мышление его поменялось),но он остался биологическим существом осознающим себя в рамках трехмерного мира.Вот что я имел ввиду.

----------


## Фил

> Да,один и тот же Петр Иванович и есть)))вернее по-другому скажу.Стал ли он другим?стал(во всяком случае мышление его поменялось),но он остался биологическим существом осознающим себя в рамках трехмерного мира.Вот что я имел ввиду.


но не просто биологическим существом, а немного другим билогическим существом. Где Петр Иваныч это только ярлык, как "корабль" это ярлык для определенным образом скрепленных досок. Ярлык без основы сам по себе ничего не значит.

----------


## Денис К

> но не просто биологическим существом, а немного другим билогическим существом. Где Петр Иваныч это только ярлык, как "корабль" это ярлык для определенным образом скрепленных досок. Ярлык без основы сам по себе ничего не значит.


Это все лирика.Давайте даже так.Я вам задам вопросы,а вы будете на них отвечать,желательно на каждый односложно,да-нет...1)Человек достигший нирваны при жизни,продолжает жить в человеческом теле,и осознавать себя в рамках трехмерного мира с пятью чувствами восприятия этого мира,2)нужно ли ему есть,пить,чтобы выжить?3)помнит ли он свою жизнь и все что с ней связано до достижения нирваны?4)появляются ли у него какие-то сверхъестественные способности,ясновидение,телекинез и т.д.?Ну хватит четырех пожалуй.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Да,один и тот же Петр Иванович и есть)))вернее по-другому скажу.Стал ли он другим?стал(во всяком случае мышление его поменялось),но он остался биологическим существом осознающим себя в рамках трехмерного мира.Вот что я имел ввиду.


А Будда подробно разъясняет механизм, почему Петр Иванович считает себя, биологическим существом, да еще видит вокруг себя некий трехмерный мир. Всему этому есть объясняемые причины, и это цепь причин и следствий (патичча самуппада), которая подробно разбирается Буддой. С абсолютной точки зрения (т.е. так, как все обстоит на самом деле, истинно), нет никакого трехмерного мира, а есть шесть органов восприятия (по современным данным нейрологии, воспринимаемый мир, в том виде, как мы его осознаем, создается внутри вашего мозга/сознания), которые вступают в контакт с шестью сферами восприятия. Нет никакого чувствующего существа (Петра Ивановича), а есть набор материальных и ментальных совокупностей, т.е. просто упорядоченные определенным образом материальные и ментальные частицы, в океане таких же частиц. И упорядочены они, не просто случайным образом, а в соответствии с определенными причинами, у которых, в свою очередь так же есть причины, и т.д.

----------


## Фил

> Это все лирика.Давайте даже так.Я вам задам вопросы,а вы будете на них отвечать,желательно на каждый односложно,да-нет...1)Человек достигший нирваны при жизни,продолжает жить в человеческом теле,и осознавать себя в рамках трехмерного мира с пятью чувствами восприятия этого мира,2)нужно ли ему есть,пить,чтобы выжить?3)помнит ли он свою жизнь и все что с ней связано до достижения нирваны?4)появляются ли у него какие-то сверхъестественные способности,ясновидение,телекинез и т.д.?Ну хватит четырех пожалуй.


1.да. с шестью чувствами. Ум еще.
2. Конечно
3. Помнит
4. Не знаю. Я в это не верю.

----------


## Денис К

> 1.да. с шестью чувствами. Ум еще.
> 2. Конечно
> 3. Помнит
> 4. Не знаю. Я в это не верю.


Ну если уж совсем подходить к этому придирчиво,то чувство будет гораздо больше,но не в этом суть)..То есть по сути для окружающих он никак внешне не поменялся(из-за этого),он также находится в теле,которое нужно кормить чтобы оно жило,немного по-другому,но осознает свое я(хоть может говорить что это иллюзия и т.д.,но в рамках нахождения тела от этого никуда не деться),никаких способностей у него не появились и т.д.Может ли быть чисто теоретически что все что с ним происходило это всего лишь игра разума???иллюзии выдаваемые мозгом?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну если уж совсем подходить к этому придирчиво,то чувство будет гораздо больше,но не в этом суть)..То есть по сути для окружающих он никак внешне не поменялся(из-за этого),он также находится в теле,которое нужно кормить чтобы оно жило,немного по-другому,но осознает свое я(хоть может говорить что это иллюзия и т.д.,но в рамках нахождения тела от этого никуда не деться),никаких способностей у него не появились и т.д._Может ли быть чисто теоретически что все что с ним происходило это всего лишь игра разума???иллюзии выдаваемые мозгом_?


Что с ним происходило, произошло, происходит ?

Если не секрет ; )

----------


## Йен

Фридегар, у вас что с памятью? ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это все лирика.Давайте даже так.Я вам задам вопросы,а вы будете на них отвечать,желательно на каждый односложно,да-нет...1)Человек достигший нирваны при жизни,продолжает жить в человеческом теле,и осознавать себя в рамках трехмерного мира с пятью чувствами восприятия этого мира,2)нужно ли ему есть,пить,чтобы выжить?3)помнит ли он свою жизнь и все что с ней связано до достижения нирваны?4)появляются ли у него какие-то сверхъестественные способности,ясновидение,телекинез и т.д.?Ну хватит четырех пожалуй.


Спрошу немного с другой стороны.

Что значит: - _достигший нирваны_ ?

----------


## Денис К

> Что с ним происходило, произошло, происходит ?
> 
> Если не секрет ; )


Происходило изменение сознания,менялись приоритеты,очищался ум от всех мыслей и желаний материального мира.Благодаря этому достигается некое состояние которому мешают вещи описанные Буддой.Вам должно быть видней))..Смотрите я один раз делал технику путешествия в нижний мир,у меня ни с первого раза получилось,но в итоге,я оказался в некоем нижнем мире(как мне казалось),не четко но видел некую картину и неких существ.В итоге через некоторое время я увидел место в котором оказался на календаре в доме своей бабушки)))То есть мозг просто воспроизвел что я видел ранее,совсем немного изменив)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Происходило изменение сознания,менялись приоритеты,очищался ум от всех мыслей и желаний материального мира.Благодаря этому достигается некое состояние которому мешают вещи описанные Буддой.Вам должно быть видней))..Смотрите я один раз делал технику путешествия в нижний мир,у меня ни с первого раза получилось,но в итоге,я оказался в некоем нижнем мире(как мне казалось),не четко но видел некую картину и неких существ.В итоге через некоторое время я увидел место в котором оказался на календаре в доме своей бабушки)))То есть мозг просто воспроизвел что я видел ранее,совсем немного изменив)))


Смотрите:
 в первой _арьясатье_ (благородной истине) говорится - есть _дуккха_(страдательность)
 во второй - есть причины _дуккха_
 в третьей - есть прекращение дуккха, это _нирвана_(сдувание, угасание)  причин _дуккха_.

Вопрос:
  что произошло с человеком достигшим осуществления _нирваны_ ?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Смотрите я один раз делал технику путешествия в нижний мир,у меня ни с первого раза получилось,но в итоге,я оказался в некоем нижнем мире(как мне казалось),не четко но видел некую картину и неких существ.В итоге через некоторое время я увидел место в котором оказался на календаре в доме своей бабушки)))То есть мозг просто воспроизвел что я видел ранее,совсем немного изменив)))


Ну и календари у вашей бабушки  :EEK!:

----------

Дубинин (16.10.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Происходило изменение сознания,менялись приоритеты,очищался ум от всех мыслей и желаний материального мира.Благодаря этому достигается некое состояние которому мешают вещи описанные Буддой.Вам должно быть видней))..Смотрите я один раз делал технику путешествия в нижний мир,у меня ни с первого раза получилось,но в итоге,я оказался в некоем нижнем мире(как мне казалось),не четко но видел некую картину и неких существ.В итоге через некоторое время я увидел место в котором оказался на календаре в доме своей бабушки)))То есть мозг просто воспроизвел что я видел ранее,совсем немного изменив)))


Как раз наоборот происходит. Органы чувств (ум считается одним из них) больше не воспринимают ничего с искажениями и не привносят новых искажений.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну и календари у вашей бабушки


Ну там да,такой довольно интересный,его ей моя сестра дарила окаалось)))но не в этом суть все-таки))я к тому что в данном случае мой мозг выдал мне при погружении в себя картину,которую я когда-то видел,но сознанием не запомнил,а здесь она проявилась.

----------


## Денис К

> Как раз наоборот происходит. Органы чувств (ум считается одним из них) больше не воспринимают ничего с искажениями и не привносят новых искажений.


как вам угодно)))я уже выше писал,что я не ограничиваю себя,и считаю что может быть и так и так.

----------


## Денис К

> Смотрите:
>  в первой _арьясатье_ (благородной истине) говорится - есть _дуккха_(страдательность)
>  во второй - есть причины _дуккха_
>  в третьей - есть прекращение дуккха, это _нирвана_(сдувание, угасание)  причин _дуккха_.
> 
> Вопрос:
>   что произошло с человеком достигшим осуществления _нирваны_ ?


вы расскажите))

----------


## Денис К

Кстати))))Буддийская притча даже есть(не совсем про это,но скажем так притянуть за уши можно)))
Одна молодая женщина заболела и была близка к смерти.
— О, я так сильно люблю тебя, — сказала она своему мужу. — Я так не хочу покидать тебя. Не смей жениться на другой женщине после моей смерти. Если ты это сделаешь, я вернусь к тебе призраком и буду постоянно мучить тебя.
Вскоре она умерла. В течение шести месяцев муж исполнял её последнее желание, а потом встретил другую женщину и полюбил её. Они решили пожениться. Немедленно после обручения к нему каждую ночь стал являться призрак, укоряя его за то, что он не сдержал слова. Призрак был очень умён и прекрасно осведомлён. Он точно пересказывал человеку, что происходило между ним и его возлюбленной. Если бывший муж делал своей невесте подарок, призрак подробно описывал его. Он даже повторял все их беседы и описывал подробности их встреч. Это так беспокоило человека, что он уже не мог спать. Кто-то посоветовал ему обратиться со своей бедой к дзэнскому Мастеру, жившему неподалёку от деревни. В отчаянии бедняга отправился к нему за помощью.
— Похоже на то, что твоя бывшая жена стала призраком и знает обо всём, что ты делаешь, — подытожил Мастер. — Что бы ты ни делал, ни говорил, что бы ни дарил своей любимой, она всё знает. Должно быть, это очень умный призрак. Ты должен восхищаться им. Вот мой совет: когда твоя жена-призрак появится в следующий раз, поторгуйся с ней. Скажи, что она знает о тебе так много, что тебе не удастся ничего скрыть от неё, и что если она ответит правильно на один-единственный твой вопрос, то ты обещаешь разорвать помолвку и навсегда остаться холостяком.
— Что же я должен спросить у неё? — сказал человек.
— Возьми полную горсть соевых бобов и попроси, чтобы она точно сказала, сколько бобов у тебя в руке. Если она не сможет ответить, то никогда больше не будет беспокоить тебя.
Вечером, когда призрак появился, человек приветливо встретил его и сказал, что призрак знает обо всём.
— Конечно, — ответил призрак. — И я знаю, что сегодня ты был у дзэнского Мастера.
— Если ты знаешь так много, — требовательно сказал человек, — то скажи мне, сколько бобов в этой руке?
Больше перед ним не появилось ни одного призрака, который бы ответил на этот вопрос.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> вы расскажите))


Э нет :-)

Вы  ответьте сначала на уточняющий вопрос. Может мы вообще о совершенно разном говорим используя енту  экзотическую индийскую терминологию.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post771028
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post771030
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post771032

----------


## Фил

> То есть по сути для окружающих он никак внешне не поменялся(из-за этого),он также находится в теле,которое нужно кормить чтобы оно жило,немного по-другому,но осознает свое я(хоть может говорить что это иллюзия и т.д.,но в рамках нахождения тела от этого никуда не деться),никаких способностей у него не появились и т.д.


 Скорее все так. Если не принимать во внимание состояние спокойствия и радости или какие-то другие внешние качества, то что-то такого эдакого, нимба, левитации - нет.
Правда есть ветки буддизма, где все это - есть. Как раз для сомневающихся.





> Может ли быть чисто теоретически что все что с ним происходило это всего лишь игра разума???иллюзии выдаваемые мозгом?


Солипсизм должен иметь под собой основания. 
Думать о том, что восприятие это лишь иллюзия - это отсутствие критического мышления. 
Дело в том, что тогда непонятно, почему именно солипсизм.
С тем же успехом мы можем быть в матрице, в теле Вишну или еще где-то, Ктулху, у хаббардистов где-то там.

Т.е. Вы отдаете себе отчет, что выбираете бредовое объяснение из ряда других таких же бредовых.
Если Вам такое подходит - то пожалуйста, пополните армию нью-эйдж шизотериков, ауру там мерять, карму очищать.

Но тогда Вы не вправе и требовать каких то рациональных объяснений в буддизме.

----------


## Фил

> Может ли быть чисто теоретически что все что с ним происходило это всего лишь игра разума???иллюзии выдаваемые мозгом?


И ответ на вопрос - может конечно, и теоретически и практически. 
Может он псих у него просто крыша поехала.

Но поэтому то надо с самим собой разобраться, у другие только сами себе помочь могут.
Так уж человек устроен - к другому в голову не залезешь.
Вы сами точно отличите игры разума это или сомнения.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ну там да,такой довольно интересный,его ей моя сестра дарила окаалось)))но не в этом суть все-таки))я к тому что в данном случае мой мозг выдал мне при погружении в себя картину,которую я когда-то видел,но сознанием не запомнил,а здесь она проявилась.


Может быть и так, может там что-то архитипичное было, а может быть, автор этой картины тоже имел опыт созерцания нижних миров, и выразил это в своей работе  :Wink:

----------


## Антарадхана

> как вам угодно)))я уже выше писал,что я не ограничиваю себя,и считаю что может быть и так и так.


Это не так, в одном вы уверены, а другое допускаете, лишь как крайне низковероятную возможность.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Но поэтому то надо с самим собой разобраться, у другие только сами себе помочь могут.
> Так уж человек устроен - к другому в голову не залезешь.


Ну вообще-то такая возможность есть. У Будды и некоторых Арахантов, была сверхспособность видения умов других существ, они могли видеть чужой ум и мысли, во всевозможных деталях и плоскостях, т.е. даже лучше, чем те люди сами знали свой собственный ум.

И поэтому такие Араханты (достигшие ученики Будды) видели умы других людей, видели ум Будды, и говорили об этом другим. Но скептики разумеется скажут, что у них был сговор, на ниве впаривания опиума для народа.

----------


## Йен

> Ну вообще-то такая возможность есть. У Будды и некоторых Арахантов, была сверхспособность видения умов других существ, они могли видеть чужой ум и мысли, во всевозможных деталях и плоскостях, т.е. даже лучше, чем те люди сами знали свой собственный ум.
> 
> И поэтому такие Араханты (достигшие ученики Будды) видели умы других людей, видели ум Будды, и говорили об этом другим. Но скептики разумеется скажут, что у них был сговор, на ниве впаривания опиума для народа.


У дост. Пемасири Тхера есть такая способность, Жека в книге своей описывала )

----------

Дубинин (16.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> И ответ на вопрос - может конечно, и теоретически и практически. 
> Может он псих у него просто крыша поехала.
> 
> Но поэтому то надо с самим собой разобраться, у другие только сами себе помочь могут.
> Так уж человек устроен - к другому в голову не залезешь.
> Вы сами точно отличите игры разума это или сомнения.


Так в том и штука,что вы вряд ли сможете что-то точно понять если это просто игра разума))шизофреник не понимает что он шизофреник,если грубо)..Объяснений я не требую,каждый вправе меня послать с моими вопросами)))а помимо  нью-эйдж шизотериков есть еще куча шизофреников которые себя шизофрениками не считают,а считают шизофрениками других)))вы считаете шизофрениками их они вас,так и живем))))

----------


## Денис К

> Это не так, в одном вы уверены, а другое допускаете, лишь как крайне низковероятную возможность.


да нет,как вполне себе вероятную)только вопрос кто вообще придумал понятие реинкарнации вы знаете?

----------


## Денис К

> Э нет :-)
> 
> Вы  ответьте сначала на уточняющий вопрос. Может мы вообще о совершенно разном говорим используя енту  экзотическую индийскую терминологию.
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post771028
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post771030
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post771032


я не буддист(пока что:-)),все тонкости определений и состояний мне не знакомы.из того что я прочитал любую))нирвану тоже)

----------


## Денис К

> Может быть и так, может там что-то архитипичное было, а может быть, автор этой картины тоже имел опыт созерцания нижних миров, и выразил это в своей работе


вряд ли может быть такое совпадение,если смотреть объективно.

----------


## Йен

> да нет,как вполне себе вероятную)только вопрос кто вообще придумал понятие реинкарнации вы знаете?



Почему придумал? Будда видел как существа перерождаются в соответствии со своей каммой.
В наше время Ян Стивенсон изучает случаи, когда люди вспоминают свои прошлые рождения, почитайте его исследования.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> я не буддист(пока что:-)),все тонкости определений и состояний мне не знакомы.из того что я прочитал любую))нирвану тоже)


А в профиле у Вас  традиция:    гелугпа
?

----------


## Денис К

> А в профиле у Вас  традиция:    гелугпа
> ?


да я подумал что надо обязательно что-то поставить,потом понял что нет)))ну и мне они нравятся,я недалеко живу от дацана этой традиции,и бываю там периодически)хорошие люди)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Почему придумал? Будда видел как существа перерождаются в соответствии со своей каммой.
> В наше время Ян Стивенсон изучает случаи, когда люди вспоминают свои прошлые рождения, почитайте его исследования.


потому что этот термин и до Будды существовал.Как подобные исследователи подтасовывают факты я прекрасно понимаю))может вы и в битву экстрасенсов на тнт верите?

----------


## Дубинин

> да нет,как вполне себе вероятную)только вопрос кто вообще придумал понятие реинкарнации вы знаете?


Это надо вот к сему дядьке воззвать:   @*Shus* .. Сей муж- малорелигиозен- но весьма религо- исторически учён.

----------

Shus (17.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Это надо вот к сему дядьке воззвать:   @*Shus* .. Сей муж- малорелигиозен- но весьма религо- исторически учён.


ну я так понимаю все-таки точного ответа на этот вопрос нет)

----------


## Фил

> Так в том и штука,что вы вряд ли сможете что-то точно понять если это просто игра разума))шизофреник не понимает что он шизофреник,если грубо)..Объяснений я не требую,каждый вправе меня послать с моими вопросами)))а помимо  нью-эйдж шизотериков есть еще куча шизофреников которые себя шизофрениками не считают,а считают шизофрениками других)))вы считаете шизофрениками их они вас,так и живем))))


Это невозможно ни понять, ни опровергнуть.
Поэтому такие рассуждения (в т.ч. солипсизм - игры разума) называются - метафизика.
Поэтому их даже рассматривать не надо, т.к. можно закончить бредом а-ля белочка.

----------


## Дубинин

> ну я так понимаю все-таки точного ответа на этот вопрос нет)


Я смутно помню, как кто-то постил о том как это всё сансарно- перерожденческое эволюционировало чуть-ли не от друидов (научное само собой, а не Фаменковщина..))

----------


## Денис К

> Я смутно помню, как кто-то постил о том как это всё сансарно- перерожденческое эволюционировало чуть-ли не от друидов (научное само собой, а не Фаменковщина..))


возможно,но интересуют истоки конкретно в Индии.Но я думаю что такого ответа тоже нет)

----------


## Йен

> потому что этот термин и до Будды существовал.Как подобные исследователи подтасовывают факты я прекрасно понимаю))может вы и в битву экстрасенсов на тнт верите?


Люди, которые помнят свои прошлые жизни, во все времена были. Стивенсона рекомендую посмотреть на видео, а то Достоевского не читал, не не одобряю ))

----------


## Фил

> Я смутно помню, как кто-то постил о том как это всё сансарно- перерожденческое эволюционировало чуть-ли не от друидов (научное само собой, а не Фаменковщина..))


Пифагор еще. Метемпсихоз - переселение души. Чем необычайно веселил современников  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2016), Дубинин (16.10.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> У дост. Пемасири Тхера есть такая способность, Жека в книге своей описывала )


В некоторой степени эта способность может быть развита и у обычных людей, от рождения (вследствие остаточных явлений из прошлой жизни), может быть развита йоговскими и оккультными методами, у всех дэвов она в той или иной степени развита от рождения, у Арахантов же она развита максимально, а у Будды абсолютно.

----------


## Денис К

> Люди, которые помнят свои прошлые жизни, во все времена были. Стивенсона рекомендую посмотреть на видео, а то Достоевского не читал, не не одобряю ))


В одном из предыдущих сообщений вами утверждалось что есть некие люди которые получили сверхспособности,я так понял они буддисты.Если цель буддиста прекращение и освобождение всех людей,соответственно все они должны встать на тот путь который проповедовал Будда.Для этого чтобы развеять сомнения в верности пути,они вполне могли бы согласится и документально подтвердить свои способности пройдя соответствующей эксперимент...А то это тоже самое что экстрасенсов-колдунов огромное множество,но никто не может пройти эксперимент организованный фондом Джеймся Рэнди с призом в миллион долларов.В России есть премия Гарри Гудини с призом в миллион рублей,пожалуйста.

----------


## Антарадхана

> возможно,но интересуют истоки конкретно в Индии.Но я думаю что такого ответа тоже нет)


От риши (святых), брахманов и саманов (отшельников). Со слов Будды, были правильные святые, брахманы и саманы, которые благодаря достижению самадхи, обретали прямое видение своих прошлых жизней, и перерождений существ в соответствии с плодами своих дел, и они учили этому других. А потом, спустя много много лет, большинство из их последователей скатились и стали заниматься ритуалами и жертвоприношениями, забыв правильную Дхамму.

----------


## Йен

> В одном из предыдущих сообщений вами утверждалось что есть некие люди которые получили сверхспособности,я так понял они буддисты.Если цель буддиста прекращение и освобождение всех людей,соответственно все они должны встать на тот путь который проповедовал Будда.Для этого чтобы развеять сомнения в верности пути,они вполне могли бы согласится и документально подтвердить свои способности пройдя соответствующей эксперимент...А то это тоже самое что экстрасенсов-колдунов огромное множество,но никто не может пройти эксперимент организованный фондом Джеймся Рэнди с призом в миллион долларов.В России есть премия Гарри Гудини с призом в миллион рублей,пожалуйста.


Монахам Винайей запрещено демонстрировать сверхспособности мирянам ) В буддизм не завлекают сверхспособностями и чудесами, это не цирк ) Вам нужно осознать проблему существования дукхи и решать ее путем, которому учил Будда.

----------


## Денис К

> Монахам Винайей запрещено демонстрировать сверхспособности мирянам ) В буддизм не завлекают сверхспособностями, это не цирк )


ну это было бы хорошим примером,и больше людей обратились в буддизм,цель оправдывает средства,да и ничего такого в этом нет(если есть сверхспособности конечно).

----------


## Антарадхана

> В одном из предыдущих сообщений вами утверждалось что есть некие люди которые получили сверхспособности,я так понял они буддисты.Если цель буддиста прекращение и освобождение всех людей,соответственно все они должны встать на тот путь который проповедовал Будда.Для этого чтобы развеять сомнения в верности пути,они вполне могли бы согласится и документально подтвердить свои способности пройдя соответствующей эксперимент...А то это тоже самое что экстрасенсов-колдунов огромное множество,но никто не может пройти эксперимент организованный фондом Джеймся Рэнди с призом в миллион долларов.В России есть премия Гарри Гудини с призом в миллион рублей,пожалуйста.


Человек достигающий иддхи буддийским путем, еще до их обретения достигает такого состояния сознания, что подобные вещи его не интересуют от слова совсем. Тем более Будда осуждал публичную демонстрацию иддхи, т.к. в большинстве случаев, это не пойдет на пользу распространению Дхаммы (т.к. сначала набежит куча левых людей, которых интересует не Дхамма, а достижение иддхи в мирских целях, а затем эти люди исказят и низведут Дхамму до всякого циркачества). Сам Будда несколько раз демонстрировал иддхи, но нужно иметь в виду, что он делал это, в основном перед собранием тру-аскетов-отшельников, многие из которых и сами владели разными способностями.

----------


## Йен

> ну это было бы хорошим примером,и больше людей обратились в буддизм,цель оправдывает средства,да и ничего такого в этом нет(если есть сверхспособности конечно).


За чудесами, например, в христианство подавайтесь ) Или на ТВ-3 )

----------


## Денис К

> За чудесами, например, в христианство подавайтесь ) Или на ТВ-3 )


да мне то все равно,ваши слова были просто)))

----------


## Денис К

> Человек достигающий иддхи буддийским путем, еще до их обретения достигает такого состояния сознания, что подобные вещи его не интересуют от слова совсем. Тем более Будда осуждал публичную демонстрацию иддхи, т.к. в большинстве случаев, это не пойдет на пользу распространению Дхаммы (т.к. сначала набежит куча левых людей, которых интересует не Дхамма, а достижение иддхи в мирских целях, а затем эти люди исказят и низведут Дхамму до всякого циркачества). Сам Будда несколько раз демонстрировал иддхи, но нужно иметь в виду, что он делал это, в основном перед собранием тру-аскетов-отшельников, многие из которых и сами владели разными способностями.


то есть утверждается что они обладают сверхспособности,но не показывают их?ясно-понятно)..Есть индийские гуру которая ходят по деревням(до сих пор)и показывают обычные фокусы и и их начинают чтить,удивляться и т.д.А в древности кто-то не только удивился,но и записал,рассказал другу,так и пошел миф.

----------


## Йен

> то есть утверждается что они обладают сверхспособности,но не показывают их?ясно-понятно)..Есть индийские гуру которая ходят по деревням(до сих пор)и показывают обычные фокусы и и их начинают чтить,удивляться и т.д.А в древности кто-то не только удивился,но и записал,рассказал другу,так и пошел миф.


Ну вот вам сверхспособности советских времен. Учеными изучаемое явление. И что толку? Мы к освобождению стремимся.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну вот вам сверхспособности советских времен. Учеными изучаемое явление. И что толку? Мы к освобождению стремимся.


Давно уже разоблачили эти фокусы)...С освобождением это не связанно,согласен)

----------


## Йен

> Давно уже разоблачили эти фокусы)...С освобождением это не связанно,согласен)


Вот именно, что ни показывай - начинается поток  почитателей или разоблачителей. А кому из практикующих это надо, если цель другая )
Освобождение и есть главная сверхспособность.

----------

Антарадхана (16.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Вот именно, что ни показывай - начинается поток  почитателей или разоблачителей. А кому из практикующих это надо, если цель другая )
> Освобождение и есть главная сверхспособность.


Так не обманывай-не будут разоблачать.Если сверхспособность настоящая то ничего не разоблачить..Допустим в Индии опять же есть человек который не ест пищу якобы,он сидит под деревом много дней.Но..он сидит окруженный оградой за которую не пускают,а ночью вообще запрещено освещать пространство,ничего не видно,ему вполне могут приносить еду,или он может уходить.Никаких анализов у него брать не дают.Вопрос в чистоте проведения эксперимента..А слова наподобие,"они настолько просвещены,что им это не нужно"я не могу принять,ведь цель глобальная))как заявляется.

----------


## Йен

> Так не обманывай-не будут разоблачать.Если сверхспособность настоящая то ничего не разоблачить..Допустим в Индии опять же есть человек который не ест пищу якобы,он сидит под деревом много дней.Но..он сидит окруженный оградой за которую не пускают,а ночью вообще запрещено освещать пространство,ничего не видно,ему вполне могут приносить еду,или он может уходить.Никаких анализов у него брать не дают.Вопрос в чистоте проведения эксперимента..А слова наподобие,"они настолько просвещены,что им это не нужно"я не могу принять,ведь цель глобальная))как заявляется.


Становитесь монахом,  езжайте по продвинутым практикам и лицезрейте их способности воочию, внутри Сангхи их демонстрировать не запрещается.
А что вы принять можете или не можете, вообще мало кого волнует )

----------


## Фил

Считайте, что никаких сиддхи нет - что изменится?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2016), Йен (16.10.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Считайте, что никаких сиддхи нет - что изменится?


Найдет еще какую-нибудь захватывающую и интересную тему )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> я не буддист(пока что:-)),все тонкости определений и состояний мне не знакомы.из того что я прочитал любую))нирвану тоже)


Думаю вначале лучше всего будет уяснить и понять, что буддизм в первую очередь направлен на достижения\обретения пользы, блага и счастья.
Причём не какихто отвлечённых пользы, блага и счастья, а вполне нормальных обычных.  Имхо конечно, но думаю это направление очень важно уяснить с самого начала, чтоб хотябы не уходить кудато в стороны мистических и философских спекуляций и самое главное чтобы это взращивать развивая причины счастья и устраняя причины всяких печальных состояний. 
Чтоб результаты применения Дхармы были ощутимы уже в этой жизни.

----------

Денис К (16.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Считайте, что никаких сиддхи нет - что изменится?


Не важно что я считаю)))

----------


## Денис К

> Становитесь монахом,  езжайте по продвинутым практикам и лицезрейте их способности воочию, внутри Сангхи их демонстрировать не запрещается.
> А что вы принять можете или не можете, вообще мало кого волнует )


да мне хватает отзывов тех кто их видел)))

----------


## Денис К

> Думаю вначале лучше всего будет уяснить и понять, что буддизм в первую очередь направлен на достижения\обретения пользы, блага и счастья.
> Причём не какихто отвлечённых пользы, блага и счастья, а вполне нормальных обычных.  Имхо конечно, но думаю это направление очень важно уяснить с самого начала, чтоб хотябы не уходить кудато в стороны мистических и философских спекуляций и самое главное чтобы это взращивать развивая причины счастья и устраняя причины всяких печальных состояний. 
> Чтоб результаты применения Дхармы были ощутимы уже в этой жизни.


Спасибо,это дельный совет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.10.2016)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Ктото из известных както так сказал:
> -Индусы практиковали каждый по одному методу и достигали успеха в тысячи постижениях. Тибетцы же пытаются практиковать тысячу методов и не достигают успеха ни в одном постижении.
> 
> Сказано гдето в 11в., но имхо, до сих пор актуально : )


Там в оригинале про йидамов было, а не про методы  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дубинин (16.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Не важно что я считаю)))


Да нет важно. Потому что Вы спрашиваете об одном, а ответ хотите получить о другом.

----------


## Дубинин

> Думаю вначале лучше всего будет уяснить и понять, что буддизм в первую очередь направлен на достижения\обретения пользы, блага и счастья.
> Причём не какихто отвлечённых пользы, блага и счастья, а вполне нормальных обычных.  Имхо конечно, но думаю это направление очень важно уяснить с самого начала, чтоб хотябы не уходить кудато в стороны мистических и философских спекуляций и самое главное чтобы это взращивать развивая причины счастья и устраняя причины всяких печальных состояний. 
> Чтоб результаты применения Дхармы были ощутимы уже в этой жизни.


Ага- ага, только вот этому- который "вначале"- может не понравится расшифровка "блага-пользы и счастья"- в контексте Отречения и Прибежища.

----------


## Денис К

> Да нет важно. Потому что Вы спрашиваете об одном, а ответ хотите получить о другом.


на те вопросы которые я задавал вначале я частично получил ответы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ага- ага, только вот этому- который "вначале"- может не понравится расшифровка "блага-пользы и счастья"- в контексте Отречения и Прибежища.


Нормально там всё в контексте, если не слушать якобы тру-буддистов или всезнающих начитанных активов некоторых групп : )

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...IHgO6D56LEye0B
Это о Прибежище

http://rideo.tv/berzin/
А здесь первые шесть лекций сверху какраз о отречении от того что вредно. Да и остальные лекции будут полезны.

( за последнюю ссылку спасибо Пеме Дролкар, теперь знаю что и в Гелук под отречением понимается тоже что и в Кагью, как бы якобы-тру не старались убедить: а вот правильно то так. а вот Будда то то сказал... )))

----------


## Shus

> Это надо вот к сему дядьке воззвать:   @*Shus* .. Сей муж- малорелигиозен- но весьма религо- исторически учён.


Эк Вы ярлыки развешивать! Хотя ...

Если честно, то никогда не интересовался этим вопросам. 
Вроде как-то пытаются найти намеки на карму в ведических гимнах, но, насколько мне помнится, идея реинкарнации (в дхамрическом понимании, т.е в контексте кармы) хронологически относится к ранним упанишадам, т.е. примерно к шраманским временам (возникновение буддизма, джайнизма и много чего прочего).
Сейчас один уважаемый автор много и убедительно пишет, о том что ранняя Магадха была не брахманским и, следовательно, не ведическим регионом. Т.е. теперь есть теория (вполне уважаемая и цитируемая), что идея кармы (а следовательно и реинкарнации) появилась в Большой Магадхе и к раннему брахманизму отношения не имеет. Cм. Johannes Bronkhorst "Karma" (ну и библиографию к ней).

Самой известной работой Бронкхорста является "Great Magadha"

----------

Дубинин (17.10.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Сообщение от Антарадхана
> 
> 
> У вас и у меня есть это самое атта-бхава.
> 
> 
> Т.е. нама-рупа. Да, есть.


Вы снова спешите. Это совершенно разные вещи. Разные ниданы из 12-ти причин страдания. Атта-бхава – это личностное существование, в виде ограниченной личности. Смотрите что такое бхава (существование) + атта (личность или «я»). Бхава - следствие жажды и зависимости от неё (тришны (на пали "танха") и упаданы). Тогда как нама-рупа это другая нидана – следствие виннана или виджняна (сознания). Вы даже в таких простых вещах из-за поспешного желания критиковать допускаете детские ошибки. Смысл таких разговоров в чем? Если просто поспорить, то вам лучше тогда обсуждать кому принадлежит Крым, зачем Путин бомбит Сирию и проч. 

Смотрите что такое нама-рупа в классическом определении:




> Имя-и-форма (nāmarūpaṃ)
> 
> И что такое, монахи, имя-и-форма? Чувство, восприятие, намерение, контакт, внимание (Vedanā, saññā, cetanā, phasso, manasikāro) — это называется именем (nāmaṃ). Четыре великих элемента (mahābhūtā) и форма, выстроенная из четырёх великих элементов (mahābhūtānaṃ upādāyarūpaṃ) — это называется формой (rūpaṃ). Таким образом, это имя и эта форма вместе называются именем-и-формой.
> 
> https://suttacentral.net/ru/sn12.2
> https://suttacentral.net/pi/sn12.2


То есть, нама-рупа это проявление или оформление _бесформенного_. Чем и являются "чувство, восприятие, намерение, контакт, внимание". Сами по себе, без нама-рупа. И теперь что такое бхава или становление, ("существование" еще переводят, как в случае "атта-бхава" - "личностное существование"):




> Становление
> 
> И что такое, монахи, становление (bhavo)? Есть три вида становления: становление в мире чувств, становление в мире форм, становление в бесформенном мире (kāmabhavo, rūpabhavo, arūpabhavo). Это называется становлением.
> 
> https://suttacentral.net/ru/sn12.2
> https://suttacentral.net/pi/sn12.2


разбирайтесь не спеша, или в таких разговорах нет никакого смысла. Мы можем говорить об одном и том же, описывать одно и то же, но с разных сторон. И не надо комментировать мои слова, обращенные к другому человеку в критическом тоне, еще раз прошу.

----------


## Фридегар

Изначально вопрос был таким: 




> То есть буддизм не дает ответа на изначальную причину появления сансары и живых существ


... по крайней мере, я вступил в дискуссию на этом этапе. Никто на этот вопрос ответа дать не попытался. Это чтобы хоть отчасти сохранить логику дискуссии.

----------

Денис К (17.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

В буддизме сансара безначальна.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.10.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

именно. Следовательно и нирвана тоже, если следовать логике. Следовательно, циклы сансар и нирван не имеют ни начала, ни конца ...

... как вы представляете себе переход того, что перевоплощается из, к примеру, растительного царства в животное? Если верить в перевоплощение. А не в сотворение всего живого богом. Сразу? - нет. Есть некие промежуточные миры между царствами, где _нет никакой формы_. И как животное становится человеком? Сразу? - тоже нет. Тоже через прохождение промежуточных бесформенных сфер. Хотя, это нельзя назвать "нирваной", но _суть_ та же. Слово "нирвана" применяется, как я понял, только по отношению к пост-человеческим состояниям.

----------


## Дубинин

> именно. Следовательно и нирвана тоже, если следовать логике. Следовательно, циклы сансар и нирван не имеют ни начала, ни конца ...
> 
> ... как вы представляете себе переход того, что перевоплощается из, к примеру, растительного царства в животное? Если верить в перевоплощение. А не в сотворение всего живого богом. Сразу? - нет. Есть некие промежуточные миры между царствами, где _нет никакой формы_. И как животное становится человеком? Сразу? - тоже нет. Тоже через прохождение промежуточных бесформенных сфер. Хотя, это нельзя назвать "нирваной", но _суть_ та же. Слово "нирвана" применяется, как я понял, только по отношению к пост-человеческим состояниям.


Отнють, сколько раз это обсуждалось и спрашивалось у лам. Сансара- да, безначальна и бесконечна, стоит перестать жить по законам сансары, мы не получаем "конец" сансары и нирвана- не вытекает из "окончания" сансары- ибо сансара бесконечна и безначальна..Нирвана это условное название "не игры по правилам сансары"- но не её окончание- "вообще"-))
(нельзя в сансаре- сделать причину нирваны)
(хотя чисто логические спекуляции имет место быть, что как-то выводится, что сансара конечна в теории, да-же при наличии бесконечных числом и безначальных по времени живых существ))

----------


## Денис К

> Изначально вопрос был таким: 
> 
> 
> 
> ... по крайней мере, я вступил в дискуссию на этом этапе. Никто на этот вопрос ответа дать не попытался. Это чтобы хоть отчасти сохранить логику дискуссии.


безусловно,спасибо вам за это,ваше мнение интересно)

----------


## Денис К

> Отнють, сколько раз это обсуждалось и спрашивалось у лам. Сансара- да, безначальна и бесконечна, стоит перестать жить по законам сансары, мы не получаем "конец" сансары и нирвана- не вытекает из "окончания" сансары- ибо сансара бесконечна и безначальна..Нирвана это условное название "не игры по правилам сансары"- но не её окончание- "вообще"-))
> (нельзя в сансаре- сделать причину нирваны)


А если все существа перестанут жить по законам сансары?

----------


## Дубинин

> А если все существа перестанут жить по законам сансары?


Теоретически это возможно- практически нет (при вере в условия задачи: бесконечность числа условий жизни в 6-ти мирах, числа самих миров их обитателей и пр.., где Дхарму Будды могут юзать только в очень узком диапазоне сознания ( Смотрите "Признаки Драгоценной Человеческой Жизни"- у Ламы Цонкапы в Ламрим)

----------


## Денис К

> Теоретически это возможно- практически нет (при вере в условия задачи: бесконечность числа условий жизни в 6-ти мирах, числа самих миров их обитателей и пр.., где Дхарму Будды могут юзать только в очень узком диапазоне сознания ( Смотрите "Признаки Драгоценной Человеческой Жизни"- у Ламы Цонкапы в Ламрим)


Так давайте с теоретической точки зрения рассмотрим..Практически понятно,если верить во все эти факторы,вряд ли можно осуществить.Хотя как я читал где-то что и в остальных мирах,якобы,дхамму бодхисатвы рассказывают)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Так давайте с теоретической точки зрения рассмотрим.


Давай-те: "..Поэтому, Шарипутра, в пустоте нет формы, нет ощущений, нет различения, нет формирующих факторов и нет сознания; нет глаза, нет уха, нет носа, нет языка, нет тела, нет ума; нет формы, нет звука, нет запаха, нет вкуса, нет осязаемого, нет дхарм, нет сознаний от зрительного до умственного. Нет неведения, нет прекращения неведения, и далее, вплоть до того, что нет старости и смерти и нет прекращения старости и смерти..." 

Это к тому, что некому будет видеть и верить в то "чего нет"

----------


## Денис К

> Давай-те: "..Поэтому, Шарипутра, в пустоте нет формы, нет ощущений, нет различения, нет формирующих факторов и нет сознания; нет глаза, нет уха, нет носа, нет языка, нет тела, нет ума; нет формы, нет звука, нет запаха, нет вкуса, нет осязаемого, нет дхарм, нет сознаний от зрительного до умственного. Нет неведения, нет прекращения неведения, и далее, вплоть до того, что нет старости и смерти и нет прекращения старости и смерти..." 
> 
> Это к тому, что некому будет видеть и верить в то "чего нет"


то есть без сознаний существ сама пос ебе вселенная не существует?

----------


## Фил

> то есть без сознаний существ сама пос ебе вселенная не существует?


Само по себе вообще ничего не существует  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> то есть без сознаний существ сама пос ебе вселенная не существует?


Ну это опять, за весь буддизм сказать нельзя. В школах тяготеющих к Читтаматре ("только ум")- да, вселенная только видения ума, в гибридных школах есть некая взаимозависимость и есть проекции ума (относительно- ложные или истинные), есть школы где и зависимость- есть проекция- равно и сам умпроекция (любые переживания ума существуют номенально) и ничего взамен  :Frown:  - к этой школе принадлежит ваш гелуг- профайловский. В тхераваде вообще в дебри космизма не лезут, а освобождаются смотрением 12-и членной зависимости- и не смотрением любой иной "независимости"..))

----------


## Денис К

> Ну это опять, за весь буддизм сказать нельзя. В школах тяготеющих к Читтаматре ("только ум")- да вселенная только видения ума, в гибридных школах есть некая взаимозависимость и есть проекции ума (относительно- ложные или истинные), есть школы где и зависимость- есть проекция- равно и сам ум- и ничего взамен  - к этой школе принадлежит ваш гелуг- профайловский. В тхераваде вообще в дебри космизма не лезут, а освобождаются смотрением 12-и членной зависимости- и не смотрением любой иной "независимости"..))


Ладно.А еще такой вопрос который я так и не понял,хоть и задавал его,почему если нет отельной личности(именно в этом смысле,заявляется же что личности нет,а не то что она подвержена изменению) каждое существо должно само освобождаться и все что с этим связано?

----------


## Денис К

> Само по себе вообще ничего не существует


трудно согласится)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Ладно.А еще такой вопрос который я так и не понял,хоть и задавал его,почему если нет отельной личности(именно в этом смысле,заявляется же что личности нет,а не то что она подвержена изменению) каждое существо должно само освобождаться и все что с этим связано?


Личность есть- как-же нет-то- себя-то прочуйте.. А "нет"- так это не вообще нет (данной в ощущениях), а нет именно "как данной"- (самой любимой, неизменной, не зависимой)))- такую найти нельзя, и существует такая уловка "не нахождения"- для того, что бы не цепляться за себя и не делить мир на двойственный"я- не я" (так оно правдивей при относительном смотрении на причины- следствия)

----------

Денис К (17.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Давай-те: "..Поэтому, Шарипутра, в пустоте нет формы, нет ощущений, нет различения, нет формирующих факторов и нет сознания; нет глаза, нет уха, нет носа, нет языка, нет тела, нет ума; нет формы, нет звука, нет запаха, нет вкуса, нет осязаемого, нет дхарм, нет сознаний от зрительного до умственного. Нет неведения, нет прекращения неведения, и далее, вплоть до того, что нет старости и смерти и нет прекращения старости и смерти..." 
> 
> Это к тому, что некому будет видеть и верить в то "чего нет"


не будет сансары,а вселенная никуда не денется.

----------


## Денис К

> Личность есть- как-же нет-то- себя-то прочуйте.. А "нет"- так это не вообще нет (данной в ощущениях), а нет именно "как данной"- (самой любимой, неизменной, не зависимой)))


ааа,вы первый кто мне объяснил понятно)))

----------


## Фил

> трудно согласится)))


Почему?
Что существует вне взаимозависимого возникновения?

----------


## Дубинин

> не будет сансары,а вселенная никуда не денется.


Вселенная-так- как вам видится есть плод вашего субъективного "видения" (из массы более простых: "твёрдого-горячего-двигающегося..- переживания "Четырёх Великих Элементов"- получается "ваша" вселенная", "такая вселенная" у всех разная" и умирает с каждым вариантом.. Даже в науке, т.н. объект "единый свойствами на всех"- таков только при договорном пренебрегании различиями.
(какова она "на самом деле"- знать нельзя равно и есть ли она или нет, ибо объект познания в "познавательном аспекте" зависит от познающего)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вы снова спешите. Это совершенно разные вещи. Разные ниданы из 12-ти причин страдания. Атта-бхава – это личностное существование, в виде ограниченной личности. Смотрите что такое бхава (существование) + атта (личность или «я»). Бхава - следствие жажды и зависимости от неё (тришны (на пали "танха") и упаданы). Тогда как нама-рупа это другая нидана – следствие виннана или виджняна (сознания). Вы даже в таких простых вещах из-за поспешного желания критиковать допускаете детские ошибки. Смысл таких разговоров в чем? Если просто поспорить, то вам лучше тогда обсуждать кому принадлежит Крым, зачем Путин бомбит Сирию и проч.


 :Facepalm:  Вы видите знакомое слово, не учитывая контекста, и на основании неверного понимания этого слова, делаете цепочку умозаключений, которые ложны, от начала до конца. Это, как если бы вы читали научную монографию по онкологии, встретили бы там словосочетание "раковые клетки", и не поняв, ни контекста, ни всех остальных слов, сделали бы вывод, что речь там идет о ловле речных раков клетками-раколовками, и дальше бы, настойчиво пытались говорить с людьми, разбирающимися в медицине, о том как надо ловить раков.

Патичча самуппада - это уровень *абсолютной истины*, и никакой атты там нет, и никогда не было. Бхава в патичча самуппаде - это становление, начало существования. Атта-бхава - это название - нама рупы в контексте *относительной истины*, это как Будда говорил "я", но при этом прекрасно осознавал, что никакого "я", с позиции абсолютной истины не существует. И вообще это словосочетание атта-бхава во всем Каноне пару раз встречается, и комментарий, который вы разумеется не читали, ясно говорит, что речь идет о номинальной личности, "я", нама-рупе, а не некой личности в абсолютном смысле слова, каковых в буддизме не существует. Вы же свое восприятие (иллюзорное) ставите выше абсолютной истины, познаной Арьями, что является ошибкой с т.з. Дхаммы, но для материалиста, увлекающегося теософией простительно.




> ... как вы представляете себе переход того, что перевоплощается из, к примеру, растительного царства в животное? Если верить в перевоплощение. А не в сотворение всего живого богом. Сразу? - нет. Есть некие промежуточные миры между царствами, где нет никакой формы. И как животное становится человеком? Сразу? - тоже нет. Тоже через прохождение промежуточных бесформенных сфер. Хотя, это нельзя назвать "нирваной", но суть та же. Слово "нирвана" применяется, как я понял, только по отношению к пост-человеческим состояниям.


 :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:

----------


## Антарадхана

> В буддизме сансара безначальна.


Нет, Будда говорил: "не имеет *постижимого* начала", а это несколько меняет смысл.

----------

Фил (17.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Вселенная-так- как вам видится есть плод вашего субъективного "видения" (из массы более простых: "твёрдого-горячего-двигающегося..- переживания "Четырёх Великих Элементов"- получается "ваша" вселенная", "такая вселенная" у всех разная" и умирает с каждым вариантом.. Даже в науке, т.н. объект "единый свойствами на всех"- таков только при договорном пренебрегании различиями.
> (какова она "на самом деле"- знать нельзя равно и есть ли она или нет, ибо объект познания в "познавательном аспекте" зависит от познающего)


Белиберда получается)допустим в космосе есть различные объекты,которые никакого отношения к человеку(живым существам)и к его сознанию и восприятию не имеют,допустим астроном впервые увидел,нашел,какую-то комету/астеройд/плавнету.что до того как ее увидел человек ее не существовало?...Видимая вселенная у всех одинаковая,все ее видят одинаково.Это тоже самое что утверждать что красный цвет все видят по-разному,но тем не менее когда предложат выбрать из кучи цветов красный,все покажут на один(если не дальтоники,но это к к делу отношения не имеет)

----------


## Дубинин

> Белиберда получается)допустим в космосе есть различные объекты,которые никакого отношения к человеку(живым существам)и к его сознанию и восприятию не имеют,допустим астроном впервые увидел,нашел,какую-то комету/астеройд/плавнету.что до того как ее увидел человек ее не существовало?...Видимая вселенная у всех одинаковая,все ее видят одинаково.Это тоже самое что утверждать что красный цвет все видят по-разному,но тем не менее когда предложат выбрать из кучи цветов красный,все покажут на один(если не дальтоники,но это к к делу отношения не имеет)


Красный цвет человек может видеть как синий а синий как зелёный и в любых комбинациях- главное-то что он что-то одно им выделяемо различает- при зажигании светофора. И тогда ни он ни кто иной, не догадается о подмене. Главное что- бы все примерно одинаково реагировали.
А вселенная некая?.. так она звеняйте разная- для летучих мышей например солнце раз в десять поди больше (или меньше) и орёт к тому- же (из за более широкого спектора восприятия волн)..т.е. что отросло- тем субъективность и строится. 
Это совсем не значит что мы "делаем" солнце к примеру, это значит что "что-то" взаимодействует с "чем-то"- для третьего наблюдателя, и в результате получается вообще "нечто"- субъективное восприятие.

----------

Мяснов (22.10.2016), Фил (17.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Нет, Будда говорил: "не имеет *постижимого* начала", а это несколько меняет смысл.


По моему не очень меняет, если не делать ошибочной инверсии: имеет непостижимое начало (а ведь сделают!)

----------


## Антарадхана

> По моему не очень меняет, если не делать ошибочной инверсии: имеет непостижимое начало (а ведь сделают!)


Но это значит, что в принципе оно может быть, просто Будда не смог его увидеть. Он просматривал свои прошлые рождения на много-много кальп назад, и все повторялось циклично, одно и то же, одно и то же, и он оставил эту затею (найти начало), т.к. на это вся жизнь могла уйти, а ценности это особой не представляет, по сравнению с Освобождением.

----------


## Дубинин

> По моему не очень меняет, если не делать ошибочной инверсии: имеет непостижимое начало (а ведь сделают!)


Ну это может означать и "неуместность применения системы "начало- конец"- вообще, к тому что имеет качество: "неудовлетворённое изменение" , собственно так и "совершенного творца" опровергают.

----------

Фил (17.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Но это значит, что в принципе оно может быть, просто Будда не смог его увидеть. Он просматривал свои прошлые рождения на много-много кальп назад, и все повторялось циклично, одно и то же, одно и то же, и он оставил эту затею (найти начало), т.к. на это вся жизнь могла уйти, а ценности это особой не представляет, по сравнению с Освобождением.


я думаю тут имеется в виду приостановка суждения, было оно или нет. У меня в данном случае склонность к отрицанию,у Вас - к утверждению. Ни то ни другое неправильно. Воспринимать надо именно как приостановку, без спекуляций.

----------


## Фил

> Ну это может означать и "неуместность применения системы "начало- конец"- вообще, к тому что имеет качество: "неудовлетворённое изменение" , собственно так и "совершенного творца" опровергают.


Неуместность системы, неуместность вопроса и ответа.

----------

Дубинин (17.10.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> я думаю тут имеется в виду приостановка суждения, было оно или нет. У меня в данном случае склонность к отрицанию,у Вас - к утверждению. Ни то ни другое неправильно. Воспринимать надо именно как приостановку, без спекуляций.


Согласен, т.е. это просто вопрос, на который нет ответа.




> Ну это может означать и "неуместность применения системы "начало- конец"- вообще, к тому что имеет качество: "неудовлетворённое изменение" , собственно так и "совершенного творца" опровергают.


Собственно прямо творца Будда вроде бы не отрицал. В мирах самсары такого творца нет, а прямо, что вот творца не может быть в принципе, вроде бы он не говорил, это из патичча самуппады вытекает и т.п. Хотя скорее этот вопрос так же относится к немыслимому, непознаваемому и не имеющему практического смысла в рамках 4БИ.

----------

Дубинин (17.10.2016), Фил (17.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

Он относится к тому, какими вопросами надо задаваться, а какими - нет (ибо бессмысленно, типа какого цвета чайник Рассела)

----------


## Денис К

> Красный цвет человек может видеть как синий а синий как зелёный и в любых комбинациях- главное-то что он что-то одно им выделяемо различает- при зажигании светофора. И тогда ни он ни кто иной, не догадается о подмене. Главное что- бы все примерно одинаково реагировали.
> А вселенная некая?.. так она звеняйте разная- для летучих мышей например солнце раз в десять поди больше (или меньше) и орёт к тому- же (из за более широкого спектора восприятия волн)..т.е. что отросло- тем субъективность и строится. 
> Это совсем не значит что мы "делаем" солнце к примеру, это значит что "что-то" взаимодействует с "чем-то"- для третьего наблюдателя, и в результате получается вообще "нечто"- субъективное восприятие.


Ну так это все экспериментально подтверждаемое.Взяли десять человек двадцать предметов разных цветов,попросили назвать цвет,результаты будут полностью идентичны,это важно,путаницы нет,возможно действительно все видят ОДИН И ТОТ ЖЕ ЦВЕТ(если упростить) по-разному за счет индивидуальных физиологических особенностей,но характеристики его должны быть индентичны для всех чтобы люди не путались,а это совсем не то о чем вы говорите,...Для летучих мышей Солнце больше или меньше,но оно есть для них)))Если разные люди видят предметы,даже если мы предположим что по-разному из-за физиологических особенностей.но в любом случае все они существуют.Есть субъективная реальность и восприятие,и есть объективная реальность.Если вы не были в Индии это не значит что нет Индии,если ни один человек не видел какую-нибудь комету,а потом кто-то увидел,показал другим и все увидели,это не значит что ее не было.Она существует независимо от восприятия ее человеком или другим любым существом.

----------


## Денис К

> Согласен, т.е. это просто вопрос, на который нет ответа.
> 
> 
> 
> Собственно прямо творца Будда вроде бы не отрицал. В мирах самсары такого творца нет, а прямо, что вот творца не может быть в принципе, вроде бы он не говорил, это из патичча самуппады вытекает и т.п. Хотя скорее этот вопрос так же относится к немыслимому, непознаваемому и не имеющему практического смысла в рамках 4БИ.


вы ли это??)))вы же говорили что не может существовать творца)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну так это все экспериментально подтверждаемое.Взяли десять человек двадцать предметов разных цветов,попросили назвать цвет,результаты будут полностью идентичны,это важно,путаницы нет,возможно действительно все видят ОДИН И ТОТ ЖЕ ЦВЕТ(если упростить) по-разному за счет индивидуальных физиологических особенностей,но характеристики его должны быть индентичны для всех чтобы люди не путались,а это совсем не то о чем вы говорите,...Для летучих мышей Солнце больше или меньше,но оно есть для них)))Если разные люди видят предметы,даже если мы предположим что по-разному из-за физиологических особенностей.но в любом случае все они существуют.Есть субъективная реальность и восприятие,и есть объективная реальность.Если вы не были в Индии это не значит что нет Индии,если ни один человек не видел какую-нибудь комету,а потом кто-то увидел,показал другим и все увидели,это не значит что ее не было.Она существует независимо от восприятия ее человеком или другим любым существом.


Я вас не понимаю. Проблема то в чём? Есть "нечто", для вас это нечто может быть в "переживаниях" объективным и оно-же субъективным, любой предмет перед вами "в целом" без анализа- объективен, но он-же при анализе станет субъективным "сделанным исключительно из уникальных существующих только для вас ощущений тела, и нЕкого обобщения всех этих ощущений- умом (все кого вы знаете, "сделаны" только из ваших "сжиманий мяса", и это не значит что вы создавали причину их появления, это значит, что все кого вы "знали" умрут вместе с вами, а при смерти других людей знавших ваших знакомых, все "их люди" умрут вместе с ними)
А про цвет? Я снова не понял..Ваш эксперимент доказывает только способность различать цвета, и называть одинаково, но вовсе не субъективно переживать один и тот- же цвет. (это в научном эксперименте не возможно, субъективное на то и субъективное, что не объективируется).

(а про творца очередной вселенной в буддизме?.., так вы просто не в курсе, его нейм- Брахма, и он не отрицается, отрицается иной "творец"))

----------


## Фил

> Ну так это все экспериментально подтверждаемое.Взяли десять человек двадцать предметов разных цветов,попросили назвать цвет,результаты будут полностью идентичны,это важно,путаницы нет,возможно действительно все видят ОДИН И ТОТ ЖЕ ЦВЕТ(если упростить) по-разному за счет индивидуальных физиологических особенностей,но характеристики его должны быть индентичны для всех чтобы люди не путались,а это совсем не то о чем вы говорите,...Для летучих мышей Солнце больше или меньше,но оно есть для них)))Если разные люди видят предметы,даже если мы предположим что по-разному из-за физиологических особенностей.но в любом случае все они существуют.Есть субъективная реальность и восприятие,и есть объективная реальность.Если вы не были в Индии это не значит что нет Индии,если ни один человек не видел какую-нибудь комету,а потом кто-то увидел,показал другим и все увидели,это не значит что ее не было.Она существует независимо от восприятия ее человеком или другим любым существом.


А если комету никто не видел и потом никто тоже не увидел, она есть?
Напоминает суслика из дмб  :Smilie:

----------


## Антарадхана

> вы ли это??)))вы же говорили что не может существовать творца)


Это выводится логически. Будда относил этот вопрос к неуместным, и не давал на него прямого ответа, по крайней мере я такого не встречал. Так же Будда рассказывал, космогоническую историю, как рождается и умирает Вселенная, и как появляется Брахма, который считает себя творцом всего сущего, но таковым не является. Но отсутствие абсолютного творца вытекает из других положений Дхаммы, хотя Будда прямо об этом не дискутировал. По моему на БФ уже были темы про бога-творца в буддизме на стопиццот страниц. Пошукайте поиском.

----------


## Денис К

> Я вас не понимаю. Проблема то в чём? Есть "нечто", для вас это нечто может быть в "переживаниях" объективным и оно-же субъективным, любой предмет перед вами "в целом" без анализа- объективен, но он-же при анализе станет субъективным "сделанным исключительно из уникальных существующих только для вас ощущений тела, и некого обобщения всех этих ощущений- умом (все кого вы знаете, "сделаны" только из ваших "сжиманий мяса", и это не значит что вы создавали причину их появления, это значит, что все кого вы "знали" умрут вместе с вами, а при смерти других людей знавших ваших знакомых, все "их люди" умрут вместе с ними)
> А про цвет? Я снова не понял..Ваш эксперимент доказывает только способность различать цвета, и называть одинаково, но вовсе не субъективно переживать один и тот- же цвет. (это в научном эксперименте не возможно, субъективное на то и субъективное, что не объективируется).


это к вопросу "будет ли существовать вселенная после того как все существа перейдут в нирвану",который я задавал,вы сказали что ничего не будет,будет пустота.Но вселенная существует все зависимости от человеческого сознания и восприятия,это факт,даже если существа уйдут из нее(если верить в это)она никуда не денется,просто некому будет ее воспринимать как миллионы пустых галактик на данный момент....по второму вопросу я и не спорю.Я ж написал что один и тот же цвет теоретически могут видеть по-разному,но все ведь его различают от других,значит исходные характеристики у него какие-то есть,которые каждый может(а может и нет)воспринимать по-своему,Для всех,не знаю,ведь клубника,томат и рубин одного цвета,оттенки не берем в расчет

----------


## Денис К

> А если комету никто не видел и потом никто тоже не увидел, она есть?
> Напоминает суслика из дмб


Да,конечно)ведь до того как комету из примера кто-то увидел она уже существовала кучу лет.

----------


## Дубинин

> это к вопросу "будет ли существовать вселенная после того как все существа перейдут в нирвану",который я задавал,вы сказали что ничего не будет,будет пустота.Но вселенная существует все зависимости от человеческого сознания и восприятия,это факт,даже если существа уйдут из нее(если верить в это)она никуда не денется,некому будет ее воспринимать как миллионы пустых галактик на данный момент....по второму вопросу я и не спорю.Я ж написал что один и тот же цвет теоретически могут видеть по-разному,но все ведь его различают от других,значит исходные характеристики у него какие-то есть,которые каждый может(а может и нет)воспринимать по-своему,Для всех,не знаю,ведь клубника,томат и рубин одного цвета.


Эх всё не верно. В цитате из Сутры Сердца Праджняпарамиты, под пустотой, понимают способ видения мира без принятия  "одного за другое", т.е. вы честно принимаете свои усилия по восприятию ваших ощущений и их анализ и обобщение , за них- самих, а не за "внешний мир"- посему при таком честном восприятии- ничего из перечисленного в сутре и "нет" (нет не "вообще" а нет такого способа "видеть" ибо "мир" таким способом и создан). Когда чисто гипотетически все существа обретут нирвану, то не будет того, кто бы видел стаю странных просветлённых чуваков..)) Внешний мир, как и внутренний мир- как иллюзия сделанная умом- исчезнет.

(я собственно вообще сейчас не буддист и для меня "нирвана" после смерти "крякнет", вышеописанное- это за буддейцев бескорыстное радение!))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да,конечно)ведь до того как комету из примера кто-то увидел она уже существовала кучу лет.


Существовал постоянно находящийся в изменении набор "информации", 5-10% которой интерпретируется человеческими органами восприятия и\или приборами, как "комета"  )

----------


## Денис К

> Эх всё не верно. В цитате из Сутры Сердца Праджняпарамиты, под пустотой, понимают способ видения мира без принятия  "одного за другое", т.е. вы честно принимаете свои усилия по восприятию ваших ощущений и их анализ и обобщение , за них- самих, а не за "внешний мир"- посему при таком честном восприятии- ничего из перечисленного в сутре и "нет" (нет не "вообще" а нет такого способа "видеть" ибо "мир" таким способом и создан). Когда чисто гипотетически все существа обретут нирвану, то не будет того, кто бы видел стаю странных просветлённых чуваков..)) Внешний мир, как и внутренний мир- как иллюзия сделанная умом- исчезнет.
> 
> (я собственно вообще сейчас не буддист и для меня "нирвана" после смерти "крякнет", вышеописанное- это за буддейцев бескорыстное радение!))


Я немножко не понимаю это все..По факту если все существа перестанут перерождаться в мире,физический мир не исчезнет,потому что существует вне восприятия человека,это легко подтверждается экспериментально.Даже для людей достигших нирваны он продолжает существовать.Для людей достигших паранирваны его не будет(если верить в ее существование)...То есть вы атеист?

----------


## Фил

> Да,конечно)ведь до того как комету из примера кто-то увидел она уже существовала кучу лет.


А если ее никто не видел, Вы можете утверждать, что она существует?
Неверное все таки нет?
Получается одна и та же комета сегодня мы не говорим о ней как существующей, а завтра, когда ее кто то увидит - говорим.
Таким образом сегодня она все таки не существует, правильно?
Сегодня она будет существовать в ретроспекиве завтра, когда завтра станет сегодня, а сегодня вчера.

Не все так просто с "объективной реальностью"  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис К

> Существовал постоянно находящийся в изменении набор "информации", 5-10% которой интерпретируется человеческими органами восприятия и\или приборами, как "комета"  )


это уже все лирика,вы же понимаете про что я)

----------


## Фил

> Я немножко не понимаю это все..По факту если все существа перестанут перерождаться в мире,физический мир не исчезнет,потому что существует вне восприятия человека,это легко подтверждается экспериментально.Даже для людей достигших нирваны он продолжает существовать.Для людей достигших паранирваны его не будет(если верить в ее существование)...То есть вы атеист?


Интересно, как Вы экспериментально докажете существование мира вне восприятия????
Кто это доказательство будет воспринимать???

----------


## Дубинин

> Существовал постоянно находящийся в изменении набор информации, 5-10% которой интерпретируется человеческими органами восприятия и\или приборами, как "комета"  )


Четно говоря, и даже этих процентов "много", ибо реально органами чувств, мы видим только лёгкое раздражение в глазах при виде ночного неба, а остальные объекты там живут либо через приборы- посредники либо "на кончике пера". Так же нами непосредственно "не заученно это "видеть", не воспринимается 90 процентов мира вокруг (не один дикарь не "увидит фотографию, картину Рембранта, доллары, и пр..- без научения концептуального это "видеть"))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.10.2016), Кеин (20.10.2016), Мяснов (22.10.2016), Фил (17.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> А если ее никто не видел, Вы можете утверждать, что она существует?
> Неверное все таки нет?
> Получается одна и та же комета сегодня мы не говорим о ней как существующей, а завтра, когда ее кто то увидит - говорим.
> Таким образом сегодня она все таки не существует, правильно?
> Сегодня она будет существовать в ретроспекиве завтра, когда завтра станет сегодня, а сегодня вчера.
> 
> Не все так просто с "объективной реальностью"


Нет,вещи существуют вне восприятия человека.Это доказывается этим примером.Допустим для нас раньше не существовало какой-либо планеты(новоткрытой),когда мы ее увидели она стала для нас существовать.При изучении мы узнали что ей несколько миллионов лет.Соответственно можно сделать вывод что она существовало вне зависимости от нашего восприятия.И так с чем угодно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я немножко не понимаю это все..По факту если все существа перестанут перерождаться в мире,физический мир не исчезнет,потому что существует вне восприятия человека,это легко подтверждается экспериментально.Даже для людей достигших нирваны он продолжает существовать.Для людей достигших паранирваны его не будет(если верить в ее существование)...То есть вы атеист?


Если все "просветлятся"- то о каком "мире" и его субъективном существовании будет идти речь? (при условии веры в постпросветлённое окончание перерождений) (а объективного мира нет- сие есть общественный договор- мир всегда поганый больнючий- и субъективный и только искажённое "неведением" сознание делает его более- менее удобоваримо-для других- "объективным"- относительная достоверность"- называется в просангике..))

и я не а-теист (не отрицаю теос, если мне его адекватно предложат, но такого пока не было  :Frown:  )

----------

Фил (17.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Интересно, как Вы экспериментально докажете существование мира вне восприятия????
> Кто это доказательство будет воспринимать???


или например,окажется что есть какой-нибудь населенный островок в океане,который раньше не находили(просто для примера),для нас его не было раньше,но люди там жили и для них не было другого мира,кроме их,то есть нас.Значит ли это что до момента встречи вообще не было ни нашего мира,ни их,и они образовались только в момент встречи?По вашей логики ответ ДА.

----------


## Денис К

> Если все "просветлятся"- то о каком "мире" и его субъективном существовании будет идти речь? (при условии веры в постпросветлённое окончание перерождений) (а объективного мира нет- сие есть общественный договор- мир всегда поганый больнючий- и субъективный и только искажённое "неведением" сознание делает его более- менее удобоваримо-для других- "объективным"- относительная достоверность"- называется в просангике..))
> 
> и я не а-теист (не отрицаю теос, если мне его адекватно предложат, но такого пока не было  )


А что конкретно вас в буддизме не устроило?Если не хотите,не отвечайте...По поводу объективного мира я привел пример выше.

----------


## Дубинин

> А что конкретно вас в буддизме не устроило?Если не хотите,не отвечайте.


У меня нет причин хотеть нирваны, 
1. из за не достоверного для меня факта существования сансары- как круга перерождений.
2. нирвана как решение всех проблем только этой жизни- не кажется мне привлекательной, ибо я выкручиваюсь пока и без неё, и у меня нет оснований не думать, что я не получу её посмертно (ибо не верю в перерождения)

(это не значит, что в буддизмах нечем поживиться))

----------


## Денис К

> У меня нет причин хотеть нирваны, 
> 1. из за не достоверного для меня факта существования сансары- как круга перерождений.
> 2. нирвана как решение всех проблем только этой жизни- не кажется мне привлекательной, ибо я выкручиваюсь пока и без неё, и у меня нет оснований не думать, что я не получу её посмертно (ибо не верю в перерождения)
> 
> (это не значит, что в буддизмах нечем поживиться))


Ну да,вполне себе логично)))Как и то что буддизм хорош во многих моментах,и интересен)))...А я вот еще о чем думаю,лично у меня никак не получается воспринимать мир только как страдания и т.д.чтобы пытаться из него как можно скорее выбраться,в нем очень много хороших вещей))природа.путешествия,общение,любовь даже))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну да,вполне себе логично)))Как и то что буддизм хорош во многих моментах,и интересен)))...А я вот еще о чем думаю,лично у меня никак не получается воспринимать мир только как страдания и т.д.чтобы пытаться из него как можно скорее выбраться,в нем очень много хороших вещей))природа.путешествия,общение,любовь даже))))


А мир и не "страдание"- он всякий..- этот абстрактный мир. Видеть его как собрание выведенных из равновесия "не удовлетворительностью" движух- сие просто даёт фору- не сразу вовлечься в событие- не "я любов- сию богиню..", а увидеть ломоту в половых органах- гормон окрашивающий любой гон сей прыщавой дуры- в милый лепет небожителя)) (короче иметь мудрость как у старого малогормонального, но будучи    ещё молодым))

----------

Мяснов (22.10.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Я немножко не понимаю это все..По факту если все существа перестанут перерождаться в мире,физический мир не исчезнет,потому что существует вне восприятия человека,это легко подтверждается экспериментально.Даже для людей достигших нирваны он продолжает существовать.Для людей достигших паранирваны его не будет(если верить в ее существование)...То есть вы атеист?


Вы матерый материалист, а данная ситуация слишком гипотетична. Но все же скорее всего это измерение перестанет существовать, т.к. не будет существ для каммического появления которых оно существует, но скорее всего это произойдет не мгновенно, оно будет постепенно разрушаться до наступления очередного разрушения Вселенной, а если гипотетически не останется живых существ вообще, то Вселенная свернется и более не будет развертываться. Что-бы понять буддистов в разговоре, вы должны уяснить, что материальная часть Вселенной, которую вы считаете ВСЕЙ Вселенной, для буддистов - лишь ее малая часть, одно из множества измерений, где так же живут существа, но где работают другие природные законы.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ну да,вполне себе логично)))Как и то что буддизм хорош во многих моментах,и интересен)))...А я вот еще о чем думаю,лично у меня никак не получается воспринимать мир только как страдания и т.д.чтобы пытаться из него как можно скорее выбраться,в нем очень много хороших вещей))природа.путешествия,общение,любовь даже))))


Не много тех у кого, мало пыли в глазах, еще меньше тех кто примут и поймут Дхамму. Просто подумайте, что за любое удовольствие придется расплачиваться страданиями, в самсаре ничего не дается бесплатно. К тому же, вас непременно ожидают болезни, старость и смерть, а после смерти, совершенно не факт, что все будет так, как верят материалисты.

----------


## Денис К

> Вы матерый материалист, а данная ситуация слишком гипотетична. Но все же скорее всего это измерение перестанет существовать, т.к. не будет существ для каммического появления которых оно существует, но скорее всего это произойдет не мгновенно, оно будет постепенно разрушаться до наступления очередного разрушения Вселенной, а если гипотетически не останется живых существ вообще, то Вселенная свернется и более не будет развертываться. Что-бы понять буддистов в разговоре, вы должны уяснить, что материальная часть Вселенной, которую вы считаете ВСЕЙ Вселенной, для буддистов - лишь ее малая часть, одно из множества измерений, где так же живут существа, но где работают другие природные законы.


Так это не только для буддистов так)и для христиан и остальных..В данном примере я не слово не сказал что материальная часть вселенной единственная,я не исключаю других измерений в теории,в 20-й раз говорю..Я говорю что материальная часть вселенной в любом случае существует,вот о чем речь,можно спорить с этим,но это так.

----------


## Денис К

> Не много тех у кого, мало пыли в глазах, еще меньше тех кто примут и поймут Дхамму. Просто подумайте, что за любое удовольствие придется расплачиваться страданиями, в самсаре ничего не дается бесплатно. К тому же, вас непременно ожидают болезни, старость и смерть, а после смерти, совершенно не факт, что все будет так, как верят материалисты.


вы прям в лучших традициях христианства.запугать болезнями и тем что после смерти будет плохо))))

----------


## Дубинин

> Так это не только для буддистов так)и для христиан и остальных..В данном примере я не слово не сказал что материальная часть вселенной единственная,я не исключаю других измерений в теории,в 20-й раз говорю..Я говорю что материальная часть вселенной в любом случае существует,вот о чем речь,можно спорить с этим,но это так.


А с существованием материальной вселенной никто и не спорит, спорит только с тем, как эта "материальность" даётся в ощущениях- т.е. "неизменной" и "живущей со своей стороны", собственно только так обыденно и можно всё в ощущениях воспринимать. И если начать видеть мир и себя "меняющимся и состоящим из ваших собственных усилий по его опознаванию, то всё исчезает к чертям. Сие "исчезает" и есть "абсолютное", "отсутствие", "таковость"..

----------

Кеин (20.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> А мир и не "страдание"- он всякий..- этот абстрактный мир. Видеть его как собрание выведенных из равновесия "не удовлетворительностью" движух- сие просто даёт фору- не сразу вовлечься в событие- не "я любов- сию богиню..", а увидеть ломоту в половых органах- гормон окрашивающий любой гон сей прыщавой дуры- в милый лепет небожителя)) (короче иметь мудрость как у старого малогормонального, но будучи    ещё молодым))


ну вот так раз таким образом и не получается воспринимать)))может не дальновиден)))

----------


## Дубинин

> ну вот так раз таким образом и не получается воспринимать)))может не дальновиден)))


Эх, десяток другой лет, и фора перед поступками сама придёт из за потухших желаний и не резких движений из за ноющих суставов- можно не стараться. (главное  по молодости  не сильно размножаться, брать ипотеки и пр..)

----------

Мяснов (22.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Вы матерый материалист, а данная ситуация слишком гипотетична. Но все же скорее всего это измерение перестанет существовать, т.к. не будет существ для каммического появления которых оно существует, но скорее всего это произойдет не мгновенно, оно будет постепенно разрушаться до наступления очередного разрушения Вселенной, а если гипотетически не останется живых существ вообще, то Вселенная свернется и более не будет развертываться. Что-бы понять буддистов в разговоре, вы должны уяснить, что материальная часть Вселенной, которую вы считаете ВСЕЙ Вселенной, для буддистов - лишь ее малая часть, одно из множества измерений, где так же живут существа, но где работают другие природные законы.


ой,кстати)))то есть материальная вселенная создана и существует только для живущих в ней существ?))

----------


## Дубинин

> ой,кстати)))то есть материальная вселенная создана и существует только для живущих в ней существ?))


Такая, как она им является (вселенная), да только для них, это не только буддисты,но ни один здравый учёный отрицать не будет))

----------

Антарадхана (17.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (17.10.2016), Савелов Александр (18.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> А с существованием материальной вселенной никто и не спорит, спорит только с тем, как эта "материальность" даётся в ощущениях- т.е. "неизменной" и "живущей со своей стороны", собственно только так обыденно и можно всё в ощущениях воспринимать. И если начать видеть мир и себя "меняющимся и состоящим из ваших собственных усилий по его опознаванию, то всё исчезает к чертям. Сие "исчезает" и есть "абсолютное", "отсутствие", "таковость"..


у меня по некоторым сообщениям складывалось представление что материальной вселенной нет)))...тем не менее материальная вселенная живет и без восприятия человека,образование и уничтожение куч звезд есть хороший пример)))

----------


## Фил

> или например,окажется что есть какой-нибудь населенный островок в океане,который раньше не находили(просто для примера),для нас его не было раньше,но люди там жили и для них не было другого мира,кроме их,то есть нас.Значит ли это что до момента встречи вообще не было ни нашего мира,ни их,и они образовались только в момент встречи?По вашей логики ответ ДА.


Но ведь до момента открытия острова, его действительно не было, т.к. о нем никто не знал.
Образовался он раньше, как невоспринимаемая основа для обозначения. Имя ему дали только в момент открытия, также как и всю историю и ретроспективу.

----------


## Денис К

> Но ведь до момента открытия острова, его действительно не было, т.к. о нем никто не знал.
> Образовался он раньше, как невоспринимаемая основа для обозначения. Имя ему дали только в момент открытия, также как и всю историю и ретроспективу.


его(острова с людьми) не было для нас,а нас не было для них.Тем не менее оба существовали.

----------


## Дубинин

> у меня по некоторым сообщениям складывалось представление что материальной вселенной нет)))...тем не менее материальная вселенная живет и без восприятия человека,образование и уничтожение куч звезд есть хороший пример)))


Нет никаких звёзд, они "живут только в вашей голове", реально вы видите точки на небе (или смотря на солнце- огромную больную для глаз хрень) и сколько не летай к этим точкам, всегда будет какие-то обрывки физических ощущений, а именно "звёзды"- это концепт вам внушённый другими. Так-же и если внимательно посмотреть на всё остальное- вплоть до самого примитивного..

----------

Антарадхана (17.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Нет никаких звёзд, они "живут только в вашей голове", реально вы видите точки на небе (или смотря на солнце- огромную больную для глаз хрень, и сколько не летай к этим точкам, всегда будет какие-то обрывки физических ощущений, а именно "звёзды"- это концепт вам внушённый другими. Так-же и если внимательно посмотреть на всё остальное- вплоть до самого примитивного..


нуу,мы так дойдем совсем до абсурдных вещей.Такая позиция аналогична тому что то что я не увидел/не потрогал/не попробовал того нет,это мне внушили другие.Не был я в Индии,значит ее нет,Будды не видел его нет,сутр не видел значит их нет,это все мне внушили другие люди.

----------


## Дубинин

> нуу,мы так дойдем совсем до абсурдных вещей.Такая позиция аналогична тому что то что я не увидел/не потрогал/не попробовал того нет,это мне внушили другие.Не был я в Индии,значит ее нет,Будды не видел его нет,сутр не видел значит их нет,это все мне внушили другие люди.


Не, не Индии нет- как предположительного набора ощущений- который можно назвать индией из прочитанных книг, а "индии" нет существующий вне сих усилий по обобщению всяких новых запахов- вкусов, звуков..в название- "индия"

----------

Антарадхана (17.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Не, не Индии нет- как предположительного набора ощущений- который можно назвать индией из прочитанных книг, а "индии" нет существующий вне сих усилий по обобщению всяких новых запахов- вкусов, звуков..в название- "индия"


Ну с этим согласен)но если я некогда не поеду в эту Индии и не проверю ее на "вкус",то ей от этого ни жарко ни холодно не будет))и никак не повлияет на нее)))

----------


## Антарадхана

Денис К, есть океан элементарных частиц (допустим бозонов), или если и их расщепят, то еще более мелких, которые носятся в пустоте. И есть элементарные единицы сознания, которые ученые пока не открыли, т.к. не имеют соответствующих инструментов, также как 200 лет назад, они не знали не только о бозонах, но и о атомах, не имея соответсвующих для их обнаружения инструментов. Все в этом океане не хаотично, а протекает в соответствии с Великим Законом Причин и Следствий *Идаппаччаята*, которым регулируется *ВСЁ*. Все остальные законы вроде физических, или закона каммы - лишь его частности. Вы видите, слышите, ощущаете этот мир таким образом, не просто так, а потому что к этому есть триллионы разных причинно-следственных цепочек. У других существ - эти цепочки могут отличаться от ваших не сильно, и тогда их восприятие будет схожим с вашим, а могут отличаться сильно, и тогда их восприятие мира будет сильно отличаться от вашего. Мне кажется вы просто не можете действительно этого представить себе даже гипотетически, что другое существо (не человек) глядя скажем на Солнце, будет воспринимать его *совсем* не так, как вы, а все человеческие научные инструменты исследования, на которые вы могли бы сослаться, также сделаны людьми, на основании данных от их органов восприятия. Т.е. глядя, допустим в прибор ночного видения, вы видите не в инфракрасном спектре, а в своем обычном спектре, в который прибор *приблизительно* перевел для вас инфракрасные волны, но самих инфракрасных волн, вы никогда не увидите, потому что ваши органы восприятия к этому не способны. Понимаете о чем я?

----------


## Денис К

> Такая, как она им является (вселенная), да только для них, это не только буддисты,но ни один здравый учёный отрицать не будет))


это опять немножко в сторону))не про то же речь.Здесь сказали что если существа исчезнут то и материальная вселенная исчезнет...А я почему обратил внимание потому что это чисто христианское утверждение)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну с этим согласен)но если я некогда не поеду в эту Индии и не проверю ее на "вкус",то ей от этого ни жарко ни холодно не будет))и никак не повлияет на нее)))


"Этой" индии никогда и не было, "эта индия"- это общественный договор- называть предполагаемые  похожие ощущения- "индией". Точно так- всё, что вас окружает, включая вас самих, это ваше обобщение примитивных ощущений- узнаванием, и вне этого-  ничего не существует  (вообще ничего, ибо все остальные люди и мир- то-же сделаны из ваших "узнавалок").

----------


## Дубинин

> это опять немножко в сторону))не про то же речь.Здесь сказали что если существа исчезнут то и материальная вселенная исчезнет...А я почему обратил внимание потому что это чисто христианское утверждение)))


Да, "такая" привычная нам вселенная исчезнет-в любом смысле, ибо "такой" из всего вороха (пусть будет магнитных волн)- её делают сами существа.

----------

Антарадхана (17.10.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> это опять немножко в сторону))не про то же речь.Здесь сказали что если существа исчезнут то и материальная вселенная исчезнет...А я почему обратил внимание потому что это чисто христианское утверждение)))


Почему христианское? Это как раз буддийское воззрения, потому что сознание в буддизме *первично*. А все во Вселенной взаимосвязано причинами и следствиями, одно не существует без другого, и наоборот.

----------


## Денис К

> "Этой" индии никогда и не было, "эта индия"- это общественный договор- называть предполагаемые  похожие ощущения- "индией". Точно так- всё, что вас окружает, включая вас самих, это ваше обобщение примитивных ощущений- узнаванием, и вне этого-  ничего не существует не существует (вообще ничиго, ибо все остальные люди и мир- то-же сделаны из ваших "узнавалок").


нет никаких ощущений названных "индией",есть государство Индия с территорией 3 287 263 км²,населением  1 329 356 004 человек,расположенное в Южной Азии.со столицей в Нью-Дели.Может это и общественный договор,но он соответствует действительности,что легко поддается проверке))))

----------


## Дубинин

> нет никаких ощущений названных "индией",есть государство Индия с территорией 3 287 263 км²,населением  1 329 356 004 человек,расположенное в Южной Азии.со столицей в Нью-Дели.Может это и общественный договор,но он соответствует действительности,что легко поддается проверке))))


Конечно этот договор соответствует действительности, а если Россию звать Индия- то не соответствует! Ура! И?
(эко вас колбасит- в защиту "реальности"- первый раз такое вижу))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.10.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> нет никаких ощущений названных "индией",есть государство Индия с территорией 3 287 263 км²,населением  1 329 356 004 человек,расположенное в Южной Азии.со столицей в Нью-Дели.Может это и общественный договор,но он соответствует действительности,что легко поддается проверке))))


Вы не понимаете о чем вам говорят. Допустим, есть существа, для которых материя не является препятствием, и они могут проходить сквозь землю так же как вы, сквозь воздух. Видят они в совершенно другом спектре, да и вообще все ощущения у них отличаются от наших, для них нет понятий твердое/мягкое, холодное/теплое и т.п., а людей и их строений, и их деятельности они вообще не воспринимают, они не попадают в их сферу восприятия совсем. Так что для них будет Индия?

----------


## Денис К

> Денис К, есть океан элементарных частиц (допустим бозонов), или если и их расщепят, то еще более мелких, которые носятся в пустоте. И есть элементарные единицы сознания, которые ученые пока не открыли, т.к. не имеют соответствующих инструментов, также как 200 лет назад, они не знали не только о бозонах, но и о атомах, не имея соответсвующих для их обнаружения инструментов. Все в этом океане не хаотично, а протекает в соответствии с Великим Законом Причин и Следствий *Идаппаччаята*, которым регулируется *ВСЁ*. Все остальные законы вроде физических, или закона каммы - лишь его частности. Вы видите, слышите, ощущаете этот мир таким образом, не просто так, а потому что к этому есть триллионы разных причинно-следственных цепочек. У других существ - эти цепочки могут отличаться от ваших не сильно, и тогда их восприятие будет схожим с вашим, а могут отличаться сильно, и тогда их восприятие мира будет сильно отличаться от вашего. Мне кажется вы просто не можете действительно этого представить себе даже гипотетически, что другое существо (не человек) глядя скажем на Солнце, будет воспринимать его *совсем* не так, как вы, а все человеческие научные инструменты исследования, на которые вы могли бы сослаться, также сделаны людьми, на основании данных от их органов восприятия. Т.е. глядя, допустим в прибор ночного видения, вы видите не в инфракрасном спектре, а в своем обычном спектре, в который прибор *приблизительно* перевел для вас инфракрасные волны, но самих инфракрасных волн, вы никогда не увидите, потому что ваши органы восприятия к этому не способны. Понимаете о чем я?


Я все это прекрасно понимаю,абсолютно все.Кроме того что научные исследования построены на данных органов восприятия)))Более того в 21-й раз пишу что возможно что все или многое из того что вы говорите есть правда до которой люди еще не "дошли".Нооо..Тоже что вы сказали в мой адрес я могу переадресовать вам,вы ссылаетесь на все эти термины как карма,реинкарнация,боги-духи-демоны и т.д.основываясь на некоем опыте других людей которые сделали их исходя из своих органов восприятия,и в отличии от научных исследований не могут предоставить никаких доказательств.

----------


## Денис К

> Вы не понимаете о чем вам говорят. Например есть существа, для которых материя не является препятствием, и они могут проходить сквозь землю так же как вы, сквозь воздух. Видят они в совершенно другом спектре, да и вообще все ощущения у них отличаются от наших, для них нет понятий твердое/мягкое, холодное/теплое и т.п., а людей и их строений, и их деятельности они вообще не воспринимают, они не попадают в их сферу восприятия совсем. Так что для них будет Индия?


вы поддерживаете связь с этими существами?

----------


## Денис К

> Конечно этот договор соответствует действительности, а если Россию звать Индия- то не соответствует! Ура! И?
> (эко вас колбасит- в защиту "реальности"- первый раз такое вижу))


абсолютно точно,в рамках сего договора конечно)))..Мне нравится оппонировать просто))))

----------


## Антарадхана

> Я все это прекрасно понимаю,абсолютно все.Кроме того что научные исследования построены на данных органов восприятия)))Более того в 21-й раз пишу что возможно что все или многое из того что вы говорите есть правда до которой люди еще не "дошли".Нооо..Тоже что вы сказали в мой адрес я могу переадресовать вам,вы ссылаетесь на все эти термины как карма,реинкарнация,боги-духи-демоны и т.д.основываясь на некоем опыте других людей которые сделали их исходя из своих органов восприятия,и в отличии от научных исследований не могут предоставить никаких доказательств.


Так я в самом начале темы, три раза вам написал, что буддизм это *религия*. И в плане веры в некоторые вещи, *точно такая же* как христианство, ислам, индуизм и т.п. И что научных доказательств этим вещам вам не будет представлено ни здесь, ни где где либо еще на Земле. Если вы не имеете прямого видения этих вещей, т.е. не пробужденный, то в это можно *только верить*, точно так же как верят в Иисуса, Кришну и Аллаха. Вы же понимаете, что находитесь на религиозном форуме, верно?

----------


## Денис К

> Так я в самом начале темы, три раза вам написал, что буддизм это *религия*. И в плане веры в некоторые вещи, *точно такая же* как христианство, ислам, индуизм и т.п. И что научных доказательств этим вещам вам не будет представлено ни здесь, ни где где либо еще на Земле. Если вы не имеете прямого видения этих вещей, т.е. не пробужденный, то в это можно *только верить*, точно так же как верят в Иисуса, Кришну и Аллаха. Вы же понимаете, что находитесь на религиозном форуме, верно?


Так в том и вопрос,я не исключая всех вариантов,а когда мне говорят что вот так и только так,некая догма,я начинаю оппонировать))))

----------


## Шавырин

> Но это значит, что в принципе оно может быть, *просто Будда не смог его увидеть.*


Сами поняли что Вы сейчас (вчера) написали ?

----------

Дубинин (18.10.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Так в том и вопрос,я не исключая всех вариантов,а когда мне говорят что вот так и только так,некая догма,я начинаю оппонировать))))


А зачем вы, придя на *буддийский* форум, чтобы задать вопрос, начинаете оппонировать? Не нужно этого делать  :Wink:

----------


## Антарадхана

> Сами поняли что Вы сейчас (вчера) написали ?


Так и есть. Будда не был всеведущим (у вас разрыв шаблона?). Его знания ограничивались теми областями, куда он направлял свое внимание, которое конечно превосходило внимание и возможности самсарных существ, но он не имел всеведения, подобного тому, коим христиане наделяют своего бога-творца.

----------


## Дубинин

> Так и есть. Будда не был всеведущим (у вас разрыв шаблона?). Его знания ограничивались теми областями, куда он направлял свое внимание, которое конечно превосходило внимание и возможности самсарных существ, но он не имел всеведения, подобного тому, коим христиане наделяют своего бога-творца.


Это где-то в Тхераваде прописанно?

----------

Шавырин (18.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> нет никаких ощущений названных "индией",есть государство Индия с территорией 3 287 263 км²,населением  1 329 356 004 человек,расположенное в Южной Азии.со столицей в Нью-Дели.Может это и общественный договор,но он соответствует действительности,что легко поддается проверке))))


По секрету:
Нет никакого государства Индия, вне умов русскоязычных людей.

А судя по приведенному Вами описанию, это  Бхарата ганараджйа.

----------

Фил (18.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> А зачем вы, придя на *буддийский* форум, чтобы задать вопрос, начинаете оппонировать? Не нужно этого делать


Просто общаемся)))...ну и я привык думать до знакомства с ним,что буддизм более продвинутая в научном плане религия,а выходит что различных догм огромное количество.Просто меня немного вымораживали ярые христиане)))))))))))))

----------


## Денис К

> По секрету:
> Нет никакого государства Индия, вне умов русскоязычных людей.
> 
> А судя по приведенному Вами описанию, это  Бхарата ганараджйа.


Объясните.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Объясните.


Жители описанной Вами страны, называют свою родину - Бхарата.

----------

Фил (18.10.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Так и есть. Будда не был всеведущим (у вас разрыв шаблона?). Его знания ограничивались теми областями, куда он направлял свое внимание, которое конечно превосходило внимание и возможности самсарных существ, но он не имел всеведения, подобного тому, коим христиане наделяют своего бога-творца.


Да не то слово ,Вы Леонид , подобрали что-бы описать всё гамму моих чувств (после этого откровения)  :Smilie: 

А при чём тут христиане и их Б-г Творец ?

* И, да ...

 Всё-таки Бог круче (Будды) ?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Это где-то в Тхераваде прописанно?


Это из множества сутт вытекает. К слову все способности Будды описаны, и перечислены в нескольких суттах. В нашем конкретном случае Будда говорит: "Потому что, монах, эта сансара не имеет *постижимого* начала. Первого момента не увидеть, когда бы существа [начали] блуждать и скитаться". В другой сутте Будда рассказывает, как он просматривал свои прошлые рождения, на много тысяч кальп назад, то так и не смог увидеть момента, когда все это началось, были только рождения и смерти, которым нет числа.

----------

Дубинин (18.10.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Да не то слово ,Вы Леонид , подобрали что-бы описать всё гамму моих чувств (после этого откровения) 
> 
> А при чём тут христиане и их Б-г Творец ?
> 
> * И, да ...
> 
>  Всё-таки Бог круче (Будды) ?


Извините, но в таком духе мне дискутировать не интересно.

----------

Денис К (18.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Жители описанной Вами страны, называют свою родину - Бхарата.


ааа,гугл мне подсказал что это название Индии на хинди)))но сей факт смысла не меняет)мы называем свою страну Россия а иностранцы завистливо(ну может не совсем завистливо конечно:-))говорят Раша))))но говорим об одном и том же)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.10.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Просто общаемся)))...ну и я привык думать до знакомства с ним,что буддизм более продвинутая в научном плане религия,а выходит что различных догм огромное количество.Просто меня немного вымораживали ярые христиане)))))))))))))


Вы не первый, кто так заблуждается. Это довольно распространенное ошибочное восприятие, наверное вызвано тем, что большинство обывателей слышали, что Далай лама встречался с западными учеными, и они там о чем-то дискутировали. В целом в буддизме конечно меньше догм, чем в авраамических религиях, но они есть и без них буддизм не имеет никакого смысла. Потому что если вы не верите в камму и круговорот страданий в самсаре, то от чего же освобождаться? Материалсит верит, что смерть положит конец всем земным страданиям. А Будда говорил, что страдания одной человеческой жизни - это ничто, по сравнению со страданиями в течении неисчислимых рождений преимущественно в нижних мирах.

----------


## Шавырин

> Извините, но в таком духе мне дискутировать не интересно.


Какой -такой дух ?

Я с Вами не дискутирую , я задал вопрос .

Вы на него ответили , выразив своё   мнение ? 

Или озвучив позицию *всего* Буддизма ? 

Приплели сюда христиан ...

* А мне ,вот , очень интересно читать то что Вы пишите .

----------


## Антарадхана

Христианского бога-творца, я привел в качестве примера, т.к. христиане считают, что он обладает *абсолютным* всеведением всего сотворенного им мира, прошлого и будущего. Это кстати, вызывает множество логических казусов. А Будда, такого рода всеведением не обладает.

Пишу я, разумеется, с позиции собственного понимания буддизма, указанной в моем профайле традиции.

----------

Шавырин (18.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ааа,гугл мне подсказал что это название Индии на хинди)))но сей факт смысла не меняет)мы называем свою страну Россия а иностранцы завистливо(ну может не совсем завистливо конечно:-))говорят Раша))))но говорим об одном и том же)))


Но ведь пока Вы не узнали о общественном договоре называть Бхарату Индией, то и не поняли о чём я написал )

Буддизм он какраз на уровне  ума, понимания, внутреннего опыта,..., осознавания, вИдения.

Он не о территориях, географии, космологии...

----------


## Шавырин

> Христианского бога-творца, я привел в качестве примера, т.к. христиане считают, что он обладает *абсолютным* всеведением всего сотворенного им мира, прошлого и будущего. Это кстати, вызывает множество логических казусов.


Простите , но я не совсем понимаю какая логика может быть применима к Богу ?

----------


## Денис К

> Но ведь пока Вы не узнали о общественном договоре называть Бхарату Индией, то и не поняли о чём я написал )
> 
> Буддизм он какраз на уровне  ума, понимания, внутреннего опыта,..., осознавания, вИдения.
> 
> Он не о территориях, географии, космологии...


ну как любая религия или мистическое учение.

----------


## Денис К

> Простите , но я не совсем понимаю какая логика может быть применима к Богу ?


не очень умно пренебрежительно относится к другим религиям))даже больше скажу это не выгодно как мы выяснили в процессе здешней беседы))))

----------


## Шавырин

> не очень умно пренебрежительно относится к другим религиям))даже больше скажу это не выгодно как мы выяснили в процессе здешней беседы))))


Это упрёк мне , или ... согласие ?

А что до религий ...

 Они суть одно , - верь сказанному до тебя .

 Кем-то ( Гуру,Будда,Бог (?) )

 Кому-то (монах(и) , апостол , ученик)


( Может это и есть начало которого нет )  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис К

> Это упрёк мне , или ... согласие ?
> 
> А что до религий ...
> 
>  Они суть одно , - верь сказанному до тебя .
> 
>  Кем-то ( Гуру,Будда,Бог (?) )
> 
>  Кому-то (монах(и) , апостол , ученик)
> ...


Да я пошутил))здесь просто приводили в пример сутру Будды где говорилось что выгодней верить в жизнь после смерти и т.д.)Просто напомнило))Вдруг окажется что есть Бог-творец а мы тут плохо о нем высказались)))))..насчет остального сказанного,согласен с вами)

----------


## Шавырин

> Да я пошутил))здесь просто приводили в пример сутру Будды где говорилось что выгодней верить в жизнь после смерти и т.д.)Просто напомнило))Вдруг окажется что есть Бог-творец а мы тут плохо о нем высказались)))))..насчет остального сказанного,согласен с вами)


Согласен )

Меня вообще напрягает выражение " сутры Будды "  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

> ааа,гугл мне подсказал что это название Индии на хинди)))но сей факт смысла не меняет)мы называем свою страну Россия а иностранцы завистливо(ну может не совсем завистливо конечно:-))говорят Раша))))но говорим об одном и том же)))


не об одном и том же. У них в раше водку кружками пьют и медведи по улицам с балалайками ходят. Т.е. у них такое обобщение. Т.е. если мы "Анна Каренина" с Кирой Найтли воспринимаем как глянцевый карикатурный гротеск, то они на полном серьезе считают это экранизацией  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.10.2016), Савелов Александр (18.10.2016)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> нет никаких ощущений названных "индией",есть государство Индия с территорией 3 287 263 км²,населением  1 329 356 004 человек,расположенное в Южной Азии.со столицей в Нью-Дели.Может это и общественный договор,но он соответствует действительности,что легко поддается проверке))))

----------

Won Soeng (25.10.2016), Дубинин (18.10.2016), Кеин (20.10.2016), Фил (18.10.2016), Шуньшунь (27.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ну как любая религия или мистическое учение.


Может  оно со стороны и видней, хоть и сомневаюсь )
Но я ещё не встречал учений, гдебы как в буддизме ставились довольно прагматичные, практичные и понятные цели. Где бы работали непосредственно с внутренними причинами переживания счастья и горя, а также чтобы раскрывалась сама природа переживания, осознавания и всевозможного опыта. Основа и механизм того, что у нас есть и всегда с нами - ума. Почему и написал - на уровне ума, понимания, внутреннего опыта,..., осознавания, вИдения.
Как ещё традиционно говорится: учение Будды - внутреннее  Учение.

----------

Фил (18.10.2016)

----------


## Фридегар

> Атта-бхава - это название - нама рупы в контексте *относительной истины*, это как Будда говорил "я", но при этом прекрасно осознавал, что никакого "я", с позиции абсолютной истины не существует.


Вы, похоже, понимаете нама-рупу в её наиболее простом значении: нама - это земное имя человека, а рупа - его тело. По-моему так. Если нет, то что это тогда, скажите вкратце, чтобы понять ваше понимание, кроме обозначения этого термина? 

Что тут сложного понять, что такое "атта-бхава"? (что, кстати, упомянул вскользь выше). Всякий обычный человек (такой как мы с вами) _отделяет_ себя от всего остального. Своё физическое тело от окружающего его физического мира. "Свои" мысли и чувства, которые он считает только своими - он присваивает как своё. Чтобы всеми возможными способами получать удовольствие от этих мыслей и чувств ("удовольствие" в самом широком смысле этого слова). Это и есть упадана-скандха на каждом уровне. Будь то ведана, рупа, санна или санкхара. Все это формирует "шестую" скандху - аханкара. Аханкара - самоделание, самотворение. Творения самого себя своей волей. Так вот, в общем это и называется "атта-бхава". Личностное существование. 

Практический буддизм говорит, что нужно отделять сначала рупа от "себя", чтобы познать и подчинить все формы. А потом отбросить их. И так же поступить со всеми остальными упадана-скандха: ведана, санна, санкхара и виннана. Это даст возможность в конце концов остановаить самоделание, самотворение - это самое аханкара. Вечное умножение самаого себя на самого себя чтобы увеличить степень своего значения в собственных глазах и глазах окружающих. И дальше "видеть в видимом только видимое, слышать в слышимом только слышимое ... и т.д. Достигнуть освобождения от самого себя пониманием того, что это такое.

----------


## Фридегар

> (какова она "на самом деле"- знать нельзя равно и есть ли она или нет, ибо объект познания в "познавательном аспекте" зависит от познающего)


Знать окончательно нельзя, но и не познавать тоже нельзя. Невозможно

----------


## Денис К

> Может  оно со стороны и видней, хоть и сомневаюсь )
> Но я ещё не встречал учений, гдебы как в буддизме ставились довольно прагматичные, практичные и понятные цели. Где бы работали непосредственно с внутренними причинами переживания счастья и горя, а также чтобы раскрывалась сама природа переживания, осознавания и всевозможного опыта. Основа и механизм того, что у нас есть и всегда с нами - ума. Почему и написал - на уровне ума, понимания, внутреннего опыта,..., осознавания, вИдения.
> Как ещё традиционно говорится: учение Будды - внутреннее  Учение.


 Все-таки на мой взгляд "на уровне ума, понимания, внутреннего опыта..."почти все учения и религии.Просто немножко различны техники и предполагаемый конечный результат)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Все-таки на мой взгляд "на уровне ума, понимания, внутреннего опыта..."почти все учения и религии.Просто немножко различны техники и предполагаемый конечный результат)))


Что Вы выберете:
Постижение бога, истины или ещё чегонибуть трансцендентного
или
Постижение самого постижения. Того, чем, в чём и из чего происходит любой опыт - Ума.
?

----------


## Дубинин

> Что Вы выберете:
> Постижение бога, истины или ещё чегонибуть трансцендентного
> или
> Постижение самого постижения. Того, чем, в чём и из чего происходит любой опыт - Ума.
> ?


Ну- ну, не лукавьте неофиту,*"..Постижение самого постижения. Того, чем, в чём и из чего происходит любой опыт - Ума.*"- сие есть только метод (один "из"), дабы в коне- концов, сделать то- к чему сводятся и остальные методы буддизма : обесценить являющиеся феномены, дабы прекратить цепляние и получить "нирвану"- предмет необоснованной доказательством- веры (не само состояние, а состояние- как мотивационная цель-"прекращение перерождений").

----------


## Доня

> Кстати, если воротит от "ненаучности" древних текстов, можно почитать Фртьофа Капру - современного физика-буддиста.


"Капра одновременно считает себя буддистом, и христианином-католиком." - можно доверять его исследованиям?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну- ну, не лукавьте неофиту,*"..Постижение самого постижения. Того, чем, в чём и из чего происходит любой опыт - Ума.*"- сие есть только метод (один "из"), дабы в коне- концов, сделать то- к чему сводятся и остальные методы буддизма : обесценить являющиеся феномены, дабы прекратить цепляние и получить "нирвану"- предмет необоснованный доказательством- веры (не само состояние, а состояние- как мотивационная цель-"прекращение перерождений")


Отвлечённо. Не жизненно. И както разочаровано ))
Мёртворождённый "тРу-будд"-изм.

(п.с. Будда не только устранение\пресечение, но и развитие\раскрытие)

----------


## Дубинин

> Отвлечённо. Не жизненно. И както разочаровано ))
> Мёртворождённый "тРу-будд"-изм.
> 
> (п.с. Будда не только устранение\пресечение, но и развитие\раскрытие)


Это вы Тхеравадинам расскажите (про нирвану как "развитие- раскрытие")..))) (и вообще- это доктрине противоречит- в любом из "буддизмов", ибо Сансара не преобразуется в Нирвану (нечего в ней "развивать))

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это вы Тхеравадинам расскажите (про нирвану как "развитие- раскрытие")..))) (и вообще- это доктрине противоречит- в любом из "буддизмов", ибо Сансара не преобразуется в Нирвану (нечего в ней "развивать))


"Тхеравадинам" - Тхеравадины расскажут.

Тут хотябы понять, кто первый запустил эту утку о преображении некоей самосущей Круговерти(вселенную чтоль так они назвали)  в некую самосущую Нирвану (неужто и прекращение дуккха и их причин чемто внешним кто считает, неким раём-раём-райским ))

Буддизм внутреннее Учение, на уровне Ума и в том числе на самом глубоком уровне вИдения (ну или невИдения)

----------


## Дубинин

> "Тхеравадинам" - Тхеравадины расскажут.
> 
> Тут хотябы понять, кто первый запустил эту утку о преображении некоей самосущей Круговерти(вселенную чтоль так они назвали) вне в некую самосущую Нирвану (неужто и прекращение дуккха и их причин чемто внешним ктоль считает, неким раём-раём-райским ))
> Буддизм внутреннее Учение, на уровне Ума и в том числе на самом глубоком уровне вИдения (ну или невИдения)


"Буддизм- это.. "то- да, сё"- сии объяснения требуются всегда пришлым из "вне", а все явления с ним связанные, это суть адаптации к разным внешним условиям и соответственно адекватному развитию мозга и подгонка старых доктрин под новые условия.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> (нечего в ней "развивать))


 После Третьей АрьяСатьи остаётся Четвёртая, это и развивается и расскрывается. 
Так в Гелуг по крайней мере учат на уровне Ламрима, это уже не говоря о Махамадхьямаке, где основной акцент делается на изначальных свойствах, качествах и активности Ума Боддхи.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Буддизм- это.. "то- да, сё"- сии объяснения требуются всегда пришлым из "вне", а все явления с ним связанные, это суть адаптации к разным внешним условиям и соответственно адекватному развитию мозга и подгонка старых доктрин под новые условия.


Не, сии обьяснения нужны скорее умудрённым старичкам.

Молодёжь хорошо сама знает зачем буддизм и что они от него хотят, а старички забывают суть, умудряются чтоли  )))

----------


## Дубинин

> После Третьей АрьяСатьи остаётся Четвёртая, это и развивается и расскрывается. 
> Так в Гелуг по крайней мере учат на уровне Ламрима, это уже не говоря о Махамадхьямаке, где основной акцент делается на изначальных свойствах, качествах и активности Ума Боддхи.


Нихт, там везде не "развивают что-то", а устраняю порочное, дабы "воссияло"- то самое соверженное- чему нельзя обучиться. (а всеведения всякие, так это не обучение "всеведать", а завязывание- развязывание новых кармических связей, находясь на каком-то Бхуми и переходя из одного в следующее).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нихт, там везде не "развивают что-то", а устраняю порочное, дабы "воссияло"- то самое соверженное- чему нельзя обучиться. (а всеведения всякие, так это не обучение "всеведать", а завязывание новых кармических связей, находясь на каком-то Бхуми" и переходя из одного в следующее).


Причём это - всеведение (просто перевод какойто кривой).

По реальном осуществлении 3-тьейБИ, воссияюют все аспекты 4-тойБИ, в том числе и их результат -_ Еше_. Что и ест последняя Бхуми.
(Но до этого далеко, так что тут уже реально в отвлеченный разговор уходим.)

----------


## Дубинин

> Причём это - всеведение (просто перевод какойто кривой).
> 
> По реальном осуществлении 3-тьейБИ, воссияюют все аспекты 4-тойБИ, в том числе и их результат -_ Еше_. Что и ест последняя Бхуми.
> (Но до этого далеко, так что тут уже реально в отвлеченный разговор уходим.)


Чевой-то этот разговор отвлечённый? (про заманухи- цели для не первого- не последнего - порченного скептицизмом- образованием- интернетом неофита..). Кого интересно из интернет сообщества, можно заманить разумными доводами: "прекращение- ибо сансара.." (не разумными- сколько угодно- нравица и всё..)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Чевой-то этот разговор отвлечённый? (про заманухи- цели для не первого- не последнего - порченного скептицизмом- образованием- интернетом неофита..). Кого интересно из интернет сообщества, можно заманить разумными доводами: "прекращение- ибо сансара.." (не разумными- сколько угодно- нравица и всё..)


Так в том то и дело, что Дхьяны, Нирвана, Арьянство, Арахантсво,  при легковесном отношении к ним - и будут заманухами, словами без смысла.
Куда прямей, ближе и практичней говорить о осознанной и постепенной работе по устранению гнева, жадности, тупости и сумбурности в мышлении. Развитии внимательности, подвластности ума и осознанности. Раскрытии дружелюбия, сочувствия, сорадования и непредвзятости. Изначальных естественных радости, восторга и осознавания. О том, чтоб хорошо и с пользой прожить эту жизнь, а для имеющих опыт или хотябы осмысление непрерывности потока ума - позаботиться о следующей.

А Вы говорите - пресечение и усё. Разочарование это, а не пресечение того что должно быть пресечено и уж тем более не взращивание\развитие того что одновременно с этим должно быть развито\взрощено\раскрыто. Это разочарование просто обратная сторона и результат заманухи - размануха.

----------


## Дубинин

> Так в том то и дело, что Дхьяны, Нирвана, Арьянство, Арахантсво,  при легковесном отношении к ним - и будут заманухами, словами без смысла.
> Куда прямей, ближе и практичней говорить о осознанной и постепенной работе по устранению гнева, жадности, тупости и сумбурности в мышлении. Развитии внимательности, подвластности ума и осознанности. Раскрытии дружелюбия, сочувствия, сорадования и непредвзятости. Изначальных естественных радости, восторга и осознавания. О том, чтоб хорошо и с пользой прожить эту жизнь, а для имеющих опыт или хотябы осмысление непрерывности потока ума - позаботиться о следующей.
> 
> А Вы говорите - пресечение и усё. Разочарование это, а не пресечение того что должно быть пресечено и уж тем более не взращивание\развитие того что одновременно с этим должно быть развито\взрощено\раскрыто. Это разочарование просто обратная сторона и результат заманухи - размануха.


Всё что вы перечислили: "дружелюбие- сочувствие.."- сие есть адаптивная приспособа приматов в условиях вынужденно социальной жизни- для экономии ресурсов (толпой легче и выгодней было выживать и убивать малочисленных соседей). И все религии от буддизма до коммунизма просто обслуживают это- одобрямсом заповедями и поощрением.
А "не жадность- не сумбурность- не тупость.." есть просто в сём социальном обществе всем очевидные преимущества- для конкурентного успеха (излишне жадный- первый кандидат в обманутые и пр..) (собственно продажей метода развития сих качеств- вообще торгуют все кому не лень).
Вот только к реальной цели- "пресечения сансары"- сие "выше" имеет мало отношения- только в контексте- "отвлекает от мысли о нирване- не отвлекает.. 
А Пресечение (как цель) как была дикой (без веры в круговорот сансары), так и осталась, а практика для "пресечения"- но без сей веры- вообще (по мойму) одна из гибридных форм добывания по "дешёвому" от торможения коры- наркотика- поощрения (знаменитое: союз блаженства и пустоты) и удовлетворения иных звериных инстинктов от того что удовлетворить их иначе ( в мирской жизни) нет мотивации (генетика подкачала))
(собственно всё это в том- же Гелуг, о "редкости обретения Драг. Чел. Жизни- которую имеют только верящие Будде и имеющие "свободы и условия"..тоесть не "верящий"- просто этой Драгоценной  Чел. Жизни"- не имеет- какой-бы расхороший он не был))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот только к реальной цели- "пресечения сансары"- сие "выше" имеет мало отношения- только в контексте- "отвлекает от мысли о нирване- не отвлекает.. 
> А Пресечение (как цель) как была дикой (без веры в круговорот сансары), так и осталась, а практика для "пресечения"- но без сей веры- вообще (по мойму) ))


К реальной цели  сие "выше"  имеет какраз самое непосредственное отношение )

А вот к чему имеет отношение вырванный кусочек якобы из 3-тьейБИ, да ещё и вырванный вне контекста что пресекается, зачем и почему. Тут даже аналогия с вишенкой вместо торта мало подходит, хоть  это и первое что на ум пришло. Вообщем хоть я и не прасангик, но явно вижу наделение самобытиём части от части БИ ) А в Гелук так вообще ж должны все аспекты Истин подробно разбирать .

А ведь реально важно говоря нирвана\пресечение, хотябы подразумевать (если не говорить прямо): нирвана\пресечение чего именно.
И  во Второй Истине конкретно и говорится, что есть  причина Первой, это же в Третьей и пресекается, а не чтото другое.

----------


## Фил

> "Капра одновременно считает себя буддистом, и христианином-католиком." - можно доверять его исследованиям?


А я не знаю, кем он себя считает.
Книга "Дао Физики" хорошая  :Smilie: 

Трунгпа себя алкоголиком считал, а какие книги хорошие написал  :Smilie: 
Про Геше Тинлея вообще молчу  :Smilie: 

Так что Капра еще ничего так!....

----------

Доня (26.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> К реальной цели  сие "выше"  имеет какраз самое непосредственное отношение )
> 
> А вот к чему имеет отношение вырванный кусочек якобы из 3-тьейБИ, да ещё и вырванный вне контекста что пресекается, зачем и почему. Тут даже аналогия с вишенкой вместо торта мало подходит, хоть  это и первое что на ум пришло. Вообщем хоть я и не прасангик, но явно вижу наделение самобытиём части от части БИ ) А в Гелук так вообще ж должны все аспекты Истин подробно разбирать .
> 
> А ведь реально важно говоря нирвана\пресечение, хотябы подразумевать (если не говорить прямо): нирвана\пресечение чего именно.
> И  во Второй Истине конкретно и говорится, что есть  причина Первой, это же в Третьей и пресекается, а не чтото другое.


Я не о угрюмом "вырывании из контекста": "а давайте все пресечёмся- умрём при жизни тупо веря..", а о гипотетической высокой цене- нЕкого "современного выбирающего"- которую ему предлагают заплатить (стать буддистом со всеми вытекающими..), за то что он добьётся просто имея голову и пользуясь интернетом (если убрать религиозную веру в шесть миров) (его нечем заманить в глубокое погружение  разбирания субъективных причин- его тонких проблем, без религиозной составляющей, если подобные системы есть в изобилии- пусть и однобокие- но эффективные и дешевле, биология  мозга-как пример..,и остаётся одно- "мне этим заниматься нравицаа!!.."))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не о угрюмом "вырывании из контекста": "а давайте все пресечёмся- умрём при жизни тупо веря..", а о гипотетической высокой цене- нЕкого "современного выбирающего"- которую ему предлагают заплатить (стать буддистом со всеми вытекающими..), за то что он добьётся просто имея голову и пользуясь интернетом (если убрать религиозную веру в шесть миров) (его нечем заманить в глубокое погружение  разбирания субъективных причин- его тонких проблем, без религиозной составляющей, если подобные системы есть в изобилии- пусть и однобокие- но эффективные и дешевле, биология  мозга-как пример..,и остаётся одно- "мне этим заниматься нравицаа!!.."))


Мерило одно -польза и благо, как индивидуальные так и для окружающих близких людей.
А будет это от религии или науки, не столь то насамом деле и важно.
 Ктому же грань где заканчивается религия и начинается не-религия довольно расплывчата.  Одно и тоже можно разными понятиями описать и передать, а можно и одним термином разные вещи называть, в этом ещё кмк. важно незапутаться.

----------


## Дубинин

> Мерило одно -польза и благо, как индивидуальные так и для окружающих близких людей.
> А будет это от религии или науки, не столь то насамом деле и важно.
>  Ктому же грань где заканчивается религия и начинается не-религия довольно расплывчата.  Одно и тоже можно разными понятиями описать и передать, а можно и одним термином разные вещи называть, в этом ещё кмк. важно незапутаться.


Э нет, с точки зрения обывателя (не знакомого с буддизмом и не имеющего пиитета перед буддийскими вершинами), т.н. "польза и благо" у серьёзно практикующих, выглядит мягко говоря странно для обычных людей (отказ от мщения, амбиций и пр.., подрыв здоровья сидениями и недоеданиями, бормотание часами звуков и пр..))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Э нет, с точки зрения обывателя (не знакомого с буддизмом и не имеющего пиитета перед буддийскими вершинами), т.н. "польза и благо" у серьёзно практикующих, выглядит мягко говоря странно для обычных людей (отказ от мщения, амбиций и пр.., подрыв здоровья сидениями и недоеданиями, бормотание часами звуков и пр..))


Не, не, всё это возможно только если в основе лежит стремление к пользе и благу(кои вполне нормальные и общечеловеческие). И естественно понимание, как оно, для чего, почему. Вместе с  результатами, которые и вначале уже должны переживаться, хоть и маленькие.

Иначе это будет не буддизм, а какойто другой -изм.

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Не, не, всё это возможно только если в основе лежит стремление к пользе и благу(кои вполне нормальные и общечеловеческие). И естественно понимание, как оно, для чего, почему. Вместе с  результатами, которые и вначале уже должны переживаться, хоть и маленькие.
> 
> Иначе это будет не буддизм, а какойто другой -изм.


Другой -изм будет как раз, если в основе лежит "стремление к пользе и благу". Даосизм, например. Или секулярный гуманизм.
А результаты полезные переживаются и от физкультуры с психотерапией - причем намного быстрее и явственней. Ради этого нет смысла завязываться с буддизмом вообще и медитациями в частности (разве только шаматху-випассану делать в порядке "психической физкультуры")

----------

Дубинин (26.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Другой -изм будет как раз, если в основе лежит "стремление к пользе и благу". Даосизм, например. Или секулярный гуманизм.
> А результаты полезные переживаются и от физкультуры с психотерапией - причем намного быстрее и явственней. Ради этого нет смысла завязываться с буддизмом вообще и медитациями в частности (разве только шаматху-випассану делать в порядке "психической физкультуры")


тРушно : )

А напр. ПарамАртхаСатья зачем, если за артхой надо кудато вне буддизма обращаться. Или и Дхарма уже тоже в счастье не поддерживает и от нечастий и их причин удерживать перестала : )

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> тРушно : )
> 
> А напр. ПарамАртхаСатья зачем, если за артхой надо кудато вне буддизма обращаться. Или и Дхарма уже тоже в счастье не поддерживает и от нечастий и их причин удерживать перестала : )


А начинала?  :Smilie:  Это все для внутриконфессионального употребления, внешние сразу могут припомнить эскадру Перри и китайских коммунистов. Ну и собственно на индивидуальном уровне какие-то результаты видны (иногда) у медитирующих - но опять же, можно медитировать в рамках любого -изма в чисто прикладных целях (_что, как по мне, более здраво, чем старательно убеждать себя в существовании эльфов_)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А начинала?  
> ....


Всё равно _взгляд_, _намерение и воплощение в жизнь_ первичней  приседа в формальную медитацию будут  :Smilie: 
И под воздействием опыта полученного из  созерцания изменяться будут и при этом будут выступать закреплением  опыта в жизни.

Но результат должен  быть виден всегда, хоть какойто, хоть махонький.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> что, как по мне, более здраво, чем старательно убеждать себя в существовании эльфов[/I])


Как по мне реконструирование эльфов будет до тех пор, пока будут отбрасываться  изначальная способность знать\осознавать и базовое стремление к счастью, пользе и благу.
Без первого нет никакого смысла убеждать себя в возможность существования перерождений и чтото улучшать  в этом  направлении.
Без второго же, невожно даже стремление чтото делать в перспективе этой жизни. И опять же без стремления улучшения качества переживания и опыта этой жизни врядли можно говорить о возможности возникновения заботы о следующей.

----------


## Денис К

> Что Вы выберете:
> Постижение бога, истины или ещё чегонибуть трансцендентного
> или
> Постижение самого постижения. Того, чем, в чём и из чего происходит любой опыт - Ума.
> ?


В глобальном смысле одно другому не мешает)))Да и многие практики некоторых учений и религий совмещают постижение себя и постижение Бога(если верить в его существование),не противопоставляя одно другому.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В глобальном смысле одно другому не мешает)))Да и многие практики некоторых учений и религий совмещают постижение себя и постижение Бога(если верить в его существование),не противопоставляя одно другому.


Не мешает )
Но опять же, постижение себя и постижение Бога (а для постигающего Бога, Он существует) или постижение ещё чегонибудь - это всё в одном ряду опыта.
Вопрос в другом ряду был о самой природе постижения, о том что это всё постигает (себя, не-себя, Бога, не-бога,..., счастье, страдание), в чём всё это постигается, каким образом, ... . Какова природа самого постигающего, переживающего и вмещающего  любой опыт Ума. Ну и отсюда, какова природа самих переживаний и любого возможного опыта.

----------


## Денис К

> Не мешает )
> Но опять же, постижение себя и постижение Бога (а для постигающего Бога, Он существует) или постижение ещё чегонибудь - это всё в одном ряду опыта.
> Вопрос в другом ряду был о самой природе постижения, о том что это всё постигает (себя, не-себя, Бога, не-бога,..., счастье, страдание), в чём всё это постигается, каким образом, ... . Какова природа самого постигающего, переживающего и вмещающего  любой опыт Ума. Ну и отсюда, какова природа самих переживаний и любого возможного опыта.


А вы считаете буддизм отвечает на вопрос о природе Ума?

----------


## Харуказе

> А вы считаете буддизм отвечает на вопрос о природе Ума?


Нет, но природа Ума отвечает.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А буддизм отвечает на вопрос о природе Ума?


Исходя из традиции Кагью, именно на это направлены все учения и наставления буддизма.

(за другие традиции (именно в данном вопросе) расписываться не буду, хотя имхо: так во всех буддизмах есть))

----------


## Денис К

> Нет, но природа Ума отвечает.


но можно ли ее познать?Не уверен)

----------


## Денис К

> Исходя из традиции Кагью, именно на это направлены все учения и наставления буддизма.
> 
> (за другие традиции (именно в данном вопросе) расписываться не буду, хотя имхо: так во всех буддизмах есть))


направлены на изучение природы ума)но можно ли его познать вообще...))

----------


## Харуказе

> но можно ли ее познать?Не уверен)


Она об этом не спрашивает. Читая эти строки она уже познаёт "себя".

----------


## Денис К

> Она об этом не спрашивает. Читая эти строки она уже познаёт "себя".


Аа,тогда вообще любое действо есть познание природы ума)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.10.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Аа,тогда вообще любое действо есть познание природы ума)


Так и есть. Нет каких-то "специальных действий" по познанию ума.

----------


## Дубинин

> Аа,тогда вообще любое действо есть познание природы ума)


Ес, это у буддистов один из разводов такой- дабы не цепляться ни к чему- всегда искать не "что" познаёшь", а "чем", а когда ничего не находишь- это ненахождение объявить "природой ума" и тренировать прибывание в "ненахождении"- объявляя это плодом- "природой будды" (всё опять для того, что-бы бездельничать..- де сансара не для белых)

----------

Денис К (27.10.2016), Фил (27.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Аа,тогда вообще любое действо есть познание природы ума)


Если не терять осознавания природы постижения, постижимого и их взаимодействия )

----------

Денис К (27.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Ес, это у буддистов один из разводов такой- дабы не цепляться ни к чему- всегда искать не "что" познаёшь", а "чем", а когда ничего не находишь- это ненахождение объявить "природой ума" и тренировать прибывание в "ненахождении"- объявляя это плодом- "природой будды" (всё опять для того, что-бы бездельничать..- де сансара не для белых)


У вас как всегда интересное мнение))

----------


## Дубинин

> У вас как всегда интересное мнение))


Я даже больше скажу- шепотом: кроме аргумента: "а чем ты думаешь?", никто из буддистов не может понять- "а что такое ум?"- и тоскливо об этом- чего нельзя ни найти- ни понять- они говорят: "ум- это феномен (феномен!- не хухры-мухры!)- обладающий ясностью и познающей способностью"- во как.. (как вам-"феномен- обладающий вонючестью и зелёностью- и более ничем!?- любо дорого!.. А уж найти "природу"- сего чуда- вообще- любо- дорого!!

----------

Денис К (27.10.2016), Фил (27.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Я шуткую- ум нормальный феномен- для не научного оборота, но существующий как "сказка- вера"- т.е. он находим только субъективно и никогда "объективно", собственно как и его "природа".. и когда пытаются сей феномен "обнаучить-объектизировать" сие смешно (биологи никогда с категорией ум не оперируют, а только с материальными признаками разумной деятельности для данного вида).

----------

Фил (27.10.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Я даже больше скажу- шепотом: кроме аргумента: "а чем ты думаешь?", никто из буддистов не может понять- "а что такое ум?"- и тоскливо об этом- чего нельзя ни найти- ни понять- они говорят: "ум- это феномен (феномен!- не хухры-мухры!)- обладающий ясностью и познающей способностью"- во как.. (как вам-"феномен- обладающий вонючестью и зелёностью- и более ничем!?- любо дорого!.. А уж найти "природу"- сего чуда- вообще- любо- дорого!!


Тема интересная конечно)Вообще под термином "ум"и понимают все разное кстати)И вопрос,есть ли вообще смысл заниматься познанием "природы ума"?

----------


## Дубинин

> Тема интересная конечно)Вообще под термином "ум"и понимают все разное кстати)И вопрос,есть ли вообще смысл заниматься познанием "природы ума"?


Да- конечно- (кому это надо и кто замотивирован) ибо это "нахождение" приносит сильное субъективное изменение мировосприятия.

----------


## Денис К

> Да- конечно- (кому это надо и кто замотивирован) ибо это "нахождение" приносит сильное субъективное изменение мировосприятия.


Ну да,согласен)к тому же как здесь уже написали ,чтобы вы ни делали есть постижение природы ума))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну да,согласен)к тому же как здесь уже написали ,чтобы вы ни делали есть постижение природы ума))))


Осознавание из виду упустили )

----------


## Дубинин

> Осознавание из виду упустили )


А осознавание чего? (интересно всё-же).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А осознавание чего? (интересно всё-же).


Еше\джняна - осознавание. У Вас это возможно УЯС называли : )
Но вообщем, в контексте этой страницы беседы, то сообщение #522 (восмью сообщениями выше))
................................................................................................................................................
Вы наверное о осознанности, памятовании и саморефлексии. Ели об этом - то тут уже кому что "доктор" прописал, или кто от чего пользу получит. 
Но если опять вообщем, для всех, то кмк. майтри\метта и на этой основе остальные "безмерные" (тольк себя из безмерности тож нивкоем случае исключать не надо))

----------

Дубинин (27.10.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Но вообщем, в контексте этой страницы беседы, то сообщение #522 (восмью сообщениями выше))
> ..


Ну может быть- может быть.., я бы не решился применить такое описание к тому, что словил во время ретрита у "дзогченовского" ламы- на эту тему..

----------


## Денис К

Достопочтенные товарищи,никто не в курсе случайно,а термин "нирвана" был известен в Индии(или в близлежащих территориях)до Будды Готамы?Просто я где-то когда-то читал что,якобы,да,а Буддой,как и многое другое,переосмыслен.

----------


## Йен

> Достопочтенные товарищи,никто не в курсе случайно,а термин "нирвана" был известен в Индии(или в близлежащих территориях)до Будды Готамы?Просто я где-то когда-то читал что,якобы,да,а Буддой,как и многое другое,переосмыслен.


Одни считают, что индусы заимствовали этот термин у буддистов, другие, что был известен еще до Будды Готамы. В Гите упоминается Брахманирвана.

----------

Денис К (28.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ,а термин "нирвана" был известен в Индии(или в близлежащих территориях)до Будды Готамы?.


У народов языков Индий судя по всему - да. 
У сопредельных народов других языковых групп - нет.

Но возможно только при жизни Будды, по мере развития Сангхи и устоявшихся значений слов, этот термин стал использоваться самостоятельно, без определяющих слов что же именно прекращается\неволнуется\угасает... , ну или слов определяющих в чём(пример из Гиты), или как([по] другому\иному- )

----------

Денис К (28.10.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну может быть- может быть.., я бы не решился применить такое описание к тому, что словил во время ретрита у "дзогченовского" ламы- на эту тему..


Словили, то что вне комбинаций и совокупностей именно этих тела и ума - нет никакого "я" (ума, природы или ещё чего нибудь)?
Что именно вот эти тело и ум и есть "я" , а не те " образы"  которые принимаются за "ярлыки" или за " обусловленное я" .  Что этих " образов и представлений"  не только не существует с абсолютной точки зрения, но и никогда в реальности не существовало даже относительно.

Правильно Вас понял ?

----------


## Дубинин

> Словили, то что вне комбинаций и совокупностей именно этих тела и ума - нет никакого "я" (ума, природы или ещё чего нибудь)?
> Что именно вот эти тело и ум и есть "я" , а не те " образы"  которые принимаются за "ярлыки" или за " обусловленное я" .  Что этих " образов и представлений"  не только не существует с абсолютной точки зрения, но и никогда в реальности не существовало даже относительно.
> 
> Правильно Вас понял ?


Нет не правильно. Если коряво перевести это в слова (что вредно читающим, и надеюсь навредит буддизму из за подмены реального ощущения на пережитое когда-то при прочтении), то переживаешь без "переживающего"  именно то что в классических описаниях; чистота- мудрость- ясность.. (больше нечего достигать и некому и незачем- всё вокруг это плод)

----------

Алик (12.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (12.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет не правильно. Если коряво перевести это в слова (что вредно читающим, и надеюсь навредит буддизму из за подмены реального ощущения на пережитое когда-то при прочтении), то переживаешь без "переживающего"  именно то что в классических описаниях; чистота- мудрость- ясность.. (больше нечего достигать и некому и незачем- всё вокруг это плод)


Незнаю, както тяжело понять _мудрость-ясность-чистоту_
вне _того что переживает-того что переживается-их взаимодействия_.

----------


## Дубинин

> Незнаю, както тяжело понять _мудрость-ясность-чистоту_
> вне _того что переживает-того что переживается-их взаимодействия_.


Це-ж Дзогчен, а не лекция объяснялка. Сидит Патрул. Р., несёт хрен знает чего, каждый термин этого "хрен- знает"- по отдельности в принципе понятен, берёшь- начинаешь не складывать в голове "смысл", а переживать ощущения от  смысла даваемых слов (типа быстрой медитации- без зависания), ну и накрывает..
(почти не наврал))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Це-ж Дзогчен, а не лекция объяснялка. ))


Понять это именно - постичь, пережить, познать, прочувствать. Войти в это.

Так вот не пониманию, как без переживания того что постигает, в чём постигается и чем постигается -  чистота и ясность накрывает. Пространства нет, как бы всё схлопнуто в двухмерную схему.
 Алэ ж цэ  Дзокчэн )
Где единство "трёх сфер", когда одной просто нет.

Верните третью "сферу"! ))

----------


## Дубинин

> Понять это именно - постичь, пережить, познать, прочувствать. Войти в это.
> 
> Так вот не пониманию, как без переживания того что постигает, в чём постигается и чем постигается -  чистота и ясность накрывает. Пространства нет, как бы всё схлопнуто в двухмерную схему.
>  Алэ ж цэ  Дзокчэн )
> Где единство "трёх сфер", когда одной просто нет.


Эт всё не ко мне. 
Как Патрул. Р. приезжает в Москву, обычно он под видом обычного трёпа- даёт передачу Дзогчен, прямо на общей лекции в съёмном зале где-то в Москве (обычно за день до подмосковного ретрита). Тема лекции любая- хрень- типа "гармония в жизни" или "здоровое существование", и вся лекция сводится к тому, что "ваше волнение и дисгармония и есть гармония и мудрость..))- (набор из трёх- четырех слов понятен, но - общий смысл с т.з. обыденной логики- абсурден)- ну тут остаётся не "драться за общий смысл", а внимать тому- что есть..) Кому- Вседержитель- посылает Дзогчену- кому нет.. сие есть случай и  подготовка)

(а говорить что ваш дзогчен- не дзогченестый ибо я ничего не словил- это правильно- это мы одобряем, сам сюда за этим кайфом хожу- веру буддистов расшатывать- приятно зело))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> обычно он под видом обычного трёпа- даёт передачу Дзогчен, прямо на общей лекции в съёмном зале где-то в Москве (обычно за день до подмосковного ретрита). Тема лекции любая- хрень- типа "гармония в жизни" или "здоровое существование", и вся лекция сводится к тому, что "ваше волнение и дисгармония и есть гармония и мудрость..))- (набор из трёх- четырех слов понятен, но - общий смысл с т.з. обыденной логики- абсурден)- ну тут остаётся не "драться за общий смысл", а внимать тому- что есть..) Кому- Вседержитель- посылает Дзогчену- кому нет.. сие есть случай и  подготовка)
> 
> ))


Да не хрень это.
В этом то и прямой смысл и цель передаваемых на конкретной лекции методов, на это расставлены акценты.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да не хрень это.
> В этом то и прямой смысл и цель передаваемых на конкретной лекции методов, на это расставлены акценты.


Хрень- хрень. Ну словил сей "чен", ну и куда его? Другим не продашь (места ламами заняты :Frown:  ), при неверии в Сансару, так и вообще девайс только на случай экстрима- заболел- посадили- мрёш.. (а самое главное от этих мерзостей не отвяжешься- что "природа ума"- что "чен"- словил- и юзаешь как заведённый- бессмысленно и беспощадно  :Frown:  .

----------


## Дубинин

Вот некие молодые люди развлекаются поют (много мата!) (один здешний буддист в фейсбуке запостил)- рекомендуется- как медитативная сессия по прослушиванию- по дороге в зал - за Дзогченом ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хрень- хрень. Ну словил сей "чен", ну и куда его? Другим не продашь (места ламами заняты ), при неверии в Сансару, так и вообще девайс только на случай экстрима- заболел- посадили- мрёш..  .


Ну да, вроде. Если дхарма-одной-жизни. То и в этом польза, причём всякие неприятности могут быть и помельче смерти, от которой кстати тож никуда не денешься даже если не посадят или болеть не будешь(последнее маловероятно).

Как польза и в более чистом, без омрачений, переживании хороших моментов. 

Чё ещё нужно, для этой жизни то : )

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну да, вроде. Если дхарма-одной-жизни. То и в этом польза, причём всякие неприятности могут быть и помельче смерти, от которой кстати тож никуда не денешься даже если не посадят или болеть не будешь(что тож маловероятно).
> Как польза и в более чистом, без омрачений, переживании хороших моментов.
> Чё ещё нужно, для этой жизни то : )


Чего- ж за "моментами в жизни", так "за дорого" охотиться?- Дзогчен- заслуги- буддизм..? 
Проще жить гармонично- без экстримов- "разумно ограничивая" удовольствия и увлечения- дабы до смерти не иссякли- и всех дел))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Чего- ж за "моментами в жизни", так "за дорого" охотиться?- Дзогчен- заслуги- буддизм..? 
> Проще жить гармонично- без экстримов- "разумно ограничивая" удовольствия и увлечения- дабы до смерти не иссякли- и всех дел))


Заново срединный путь открыли )

Но от неприятностей всё равно, при всей разумности, никто не застрахован. Как и от реакций на них, которые могут только усугубить.
Да и переживать хорошие моменты, как можно с меньшим омрачением(не моментами, а именно омрачениями) - совсем другое качество.

Кмк. и то и то - того стоит, чтоб приложить немного усилий для работы с умом, даже в контексте одной жизни.

----------

Дубинин (13.11.2016)

----------

